# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Nga Iliret deri tek Shqiptaret!

## tani_26

*Identiteti i humbur ilir ne ditet tona....!*



*-Iliret.*

*Vendbanimet dhe varrezat ne kohen e bronzit dhe te hekurit.*
Karakteristike kryesore e epokes se Bronzit (3000-1100 vjet para eres se re) eshte lindja e metalurgjise se bronzit dhe si rrjedhoje veglat kryesore te punes dhe armet pergatiteshin me kete material te ri. Kjo solli ndryshime ne te gjitha deget e ekonomise, sidomos ne bujqesi e blegtori. Toka filloi te perpunohej me parmende, te cilen e terhiqnin kuajt dhe qete. Ekonomia blegtorale me kopete e medha te gjedheve te imeta e te trasha i dha perparesi punes se burrave dhe shkolla shkalle gjinia matriarkale u zevendesua me gjinine patriarkale. Krahas vandbanime te hapura, te vendosura ne fusha pjellore e tarraca, vendbanimeve shpellore e kasolleve te ngritura mbi hunj (Maliq, Trn, Belsh, Gajtan, Benje, Konispol, Sovjan etj) nga funi i epokes se bronzit linden dhe vendbanimet e para te fortifikuara me mure (Bardher-Sarande, Margellic-Fier etj).

Lenda e pasur arkeologjike e zbuluar ne vendbanime e ne nekropole (qeramike, arme, stoli e vegla pune) beri te mundur vazhdimesine e zhvillimit kulturor gjate bronzit te hershem, te mesem e te vone. Tregues i rendesishem per perudhen e Bronzit te vone eshte shtimi i prodhimeve prej bronzi si dhe i importeve te objekteve metalike nga Egjeu dhe Mikena.

Gjate epokes se hekurit (shek. XI-V para eres se re) vendbanimet karakteristike ngriheshin mbi kodra te mbrojtura, me pozicion mbizoterues ne mjedise te pasura me toka buke e kullota. Kufijte e vendbanimit percaktoheshin nga muret rrethuese te ndertuara me gure te medhenj e mesatare, te papunuar. Keto vendbanime behen tipike per epoken e hekurit si dhe vendbanimi i Gajtanit (Shkoder), i Trenit (korce) dhe i Kalivose (Sarande). Keshtu ndodh edhe me kultin e varrimit. Ne fillim te epokes se bronzit u shfaq riti i varrimit ne tuma (koderza te bera me gure e dhe), i cili gjate epokes se brozit te mesem e te vone u be me i shpeshte dhe ne epoken e hekurit njohu perdorimin e tij me te madh, (keneta e Cinamakut e Kukesit, Shtoj i Shkodres, Mat, Pazhok i Elbasanit, Barc i Korces, Vajze e Vlores, Dropull i Gjirokastres etj.)

Burimet e shkruara dhe ato arkeologjike deshmojne se gjate kohes se hekurit iliret merreshin si dhe me pare, kryesisht me bujqesi e blegtori/ Perparime te dukshme u bene ne nxjerrjen dhe perpunimin e mineraleve qe u ndihmua edhe nga zonat e pasura me minerale si Mati dhe Mirdita.

*Origjina Ilire*
Gjate epokes se Bronzit dhe te hekurit ne territorin e Ballkanit kane banuar tre popuj te medhenj: greket ne jug, iliret ne perendim dhe traket ne lindje te gadishullit. Mbi bazen e te dhenave arkeologjike, gjuhesore, antropologjike dhe te burimeve te shkruara eshte arritr ne perfundimin se kultura dhe etnosi ilir kane origjine autoktone (vendase). Ata linden dhe u formuan ne baze te nje procesi te gjate dhe te panderprer, gjate mijevjecarit te dyte dhe te para para eres se re. Ne fund te epokes se hekurit si rezultat i konsolidimit te metejshem te kultures e te gjuhes u formua bashkesi fisnore te qendrueshme ilire te cilat permenden me emer ne burimet e autoree te hershem antike.

*Trualli historik i Ilireve*
Trualli historik i ilireve perfshin tere pjese perendimore te Ballkanit, Kufiri verior i tyre eshte veshtire te percaktohet. Ka mendime se si kufi natyror ishin deget e Danubit (Sava e Drava), kurse ne jug duke perfshire dhe Epirin, kufiri shkonte deri ne gjirin e Ambrakise (Preveza). Ne lindje si kufi natyror ishin lumenjte Morava e Vardar dhe ne perendim brigjet e Adriatikut e te Jonit. Grupe te vecanta fisesh Ilire u vendose dhe ne Italine e Jugut (mesapet e japiget).

*Fiset me te rendesishme ilire ishin: taulantet, ardianet, dardanet, dalmatet, penestet, moloset, kaonet, tesprotet etj.*

*Tesprotet* ishin nje fis i madh qe shtriheshin ne zonen bregdetare qe nga Vjosa deri ne Mat. Ne shpine te tyre ishin *parthinet, desaretet, enkelejte.*  Pergjate brigjeve te Adriatikut te mesem banonin *ardianet.* Ne viset e Ballkanit Qendror ishin dy fise te medha e te rendesishme:* paionet -* ne luginen e mesme te Vardarit dhe *dardanet* qe banonin ne rrafshin e Kosoves. Siper ardianeve drejt veriperendimit ishin *dalmatet* dhe ne skajin veripendimor, *liburnet.*

Ne zhvillimin ekonomik e shoqeror te ilireve dhe ne zhvillimin e marredhenieve nderfisnore ndikoi dhe pozita e favorshme gjeografike. Krahinat ilire jugore u lidhen ngushte me Greqine e Egjeun, kurse krahinat veriore u lidhen ngushte me Evropen Qendrore.

*Themeilimi i kolonive helene ne bregdetin ilir.*
Zhvillimi ekonomik i trevave ilire terhoqi prej kohesh interesimin e poliseve (qytet-shteteve) greke te cilat qesh ne shek. VIII para eres se re themeluan pika per shkembimin e mallrave ne brigjet e Adriatikut. Rreth vitit 627 para eres se re kolone te ardhur nga Korkyra themeluan kolonin e *Dyrrahut,* kurse ne vitin 588 para eres se re kolone te ardhur nga Dyrrahu themeluan *Apolonine*. Ne te njejten kohe me Apolonine, me banoret e ardhur nga Eubea u formua kolonia ne *Orik.*  Kaluan dhe dy shekuj, derisa *kolonet helene* themeluan ne Ilirine e Veriut koloni te tjera.

Ne fillim kolonite helene kishin pak banore e rendesia e tyre ekonomike ishte e kufizuar. Me vone popullsia vendase u rrit dhe Dyrrahu e Apolonia u bene qendra te rendesishme dhe te pavarura ekonomike, shoqerore dhe kulturore, duke luajtur nje rol shume te rendesishm ne zhvillimin e Ilirise.

----------


## tani_26

*Iliret ne shkrimet e Autoreve Antike*

*1.* Shtepite e tyre jane ndertuar ne kete menyre: ne mes te liqenit, mbi trre te vene ne kryq, jane vendosur shtroja derrasash. Ato lidhen me token me anen e nje ure. Atje rronin ne kete menyre: Secili mbi keto shtroja kishte nje kasolle, ne te cilen banonte dhe kishte nje qepen te lidhur mire, i cili sherbente per te zbritur poshte ne liqen. Femijet e vegjel i lidhnin per kembe me litar, nga frika se mos binin poshte ne liqen. Peshk kapnin me shumce aq te madhe saqe ne qoftese ndonje e hapte qepenin, leshone me litar koshin e zbrazet dhe pas pak e terhiqte koshi mbushej plot me peshq. *Herodoti, shek V para eres se re.*

*2.*  Eshte nje fushe, Helopia, shume pjellore dhe me luadhe te mira e te pasura, me dele dhe qe kembeharkuar Ketu banojne burra me shume kopi gjedhesh. *Hesiodi, shek VIII-VII para eres se re.*

*3.* Thone se tek iliret e quajtur taulante bejne vere nga mjalti: pasi i shtrydhnin hojet, mjaltit i hedhin uje dhe e ziejne ne kazan, gjersa te mbetet gjysma. Kete e hedhin nder ene prej balte dhe e lene gjersa perseri te mbetet gjysma, pastaj lengun e shtien nder ene prej druri. Ketu thone se e lene te fermentohet per nje kohe te gjate dhe behet si vere, dhe madje nje vere e embel dhe e forte. Kurse tani thone se kjo behet dhe ne disa vende te Hellades. *Aristoteli, shek IV para eres se re.*

*4.* Pastaj vjen Iliria, nje toke e gjate me shume popuj brenda. Thone se popullsia e saj eshte shume e madhe. Nga keta popuj disa banojne ne viset e brendshme, dule leruar token, disa te tjere anes detit Adriatik. Nje pale nga keta i binden pushtatit te basilejve, disa te tjere monarkeve dhe nje pale tjeter vetesundohen. Thone se keta i nderojne shume perendites, se jane shume te drejte dhe mikrpites, se e duan jeten shoqerore dhe jane te dhene pas nje jete shume te hijshme. *Scymni, shek III-II para eres se re.*

*5.* I gjithe bregdeti i Ilirise eshte me shume limane, si ne bregdetin e gjate, ashtu dhe ne ishujt e aferm, kurse perkundrazi, ana e Italise perballe s'ka limane. Gjithashtu i ngrohte dhe frytdhenes eshte ky vend, se eshte plot me ullishta dhe me vreshta te mira, pervec ne disa vende te pakta ku toka eshte fare e ashper. *Straboni, shek I para eres se re.*

----------


## tani_26

*SHTETI ILIR*

*Lindja dhe zhvillimi i shtetit Ilir.*
Lindja e shtetit ilir u parapri nga krijimi i federatave fisnore, te cilat formoheshin nga lidhjet qe krijoheshin ndermjet fiseve te vogla. Federata te tilla ishin ato te taulanteve, enkelejve, moloseve, dardaneve etj. Ne krye te federates ishin bazileusi (mbreti), pushteti i te cilit erdhi duke u fuqizuar dhe me pas u be i trashegueshem.

Aty nga mesi i shek V para eres se re, iliret u futen ne rrugen e zhvillimit skllavopronar, kurse gjate shek IV-II para eres se re u vendosen marredheniet skllavopronare dhe u formua *shteti Ilir.* Ai ushtroi pushtetin e vet ne nje territor te gjere, qe perfshinte krahinat Luhnid ne kufi me Maqedonine, duke pasur si kufi ne veri Mbreterine Dardane. Qendra e shtetit ilir u zhvendos ne juglindje ku u formua *Mbreteria e Enkelejve, ne jugperendim, Mbreteria e Taulanteve dhe me vone ne krahinat veriore, Mbreteria e Ardianeve.*

*Ne krahinat jugore u formua shtati i Epirit, i cili ne kohen e shtrires se tij me te gjere perfshinte territeret nga Vjoesa ne veri deri ne gjirin e Artes ne jug. Ne krahinat e brendshme jugore e qendrore ilire u formuan tri mbreteri te vogla: Mbreteria e Pajoneve, e Dardaneve dhe Athamaneve*.

*Mbreteria Ilire (shek V-III para eres se re)*
Mbreteria Ilire u formua ne cerekun e fundit te shek V para eres se re ne lindje te Durresi nen udheheqejen e dinasties mbreterore te taulanteve. Ne kohen e fuqizimit te saj ajo zinte nje territor qe kishte si kufi jugor Lidhjen Molose (lumi i Vjoses) dhe kufi verior Federaten Liburne (lumin Narona). Ne lindje kufizohej me shtetin maqedon dhe me Federaten Dardane. Ne anen perendimore ndodheshin dy qytet-shtetet me te rendesisme te Adriatikut: Dyrrahu dhe Apolonia.

Qe ne fillimet e saj aristokracia ilire sunoi te perfshinte ne kufinje e shtetit te vet dhe Dyrrahun. Per kete arsye, mbreti i taulanteve u perzie ne luften civile qe plasi ne Dyrrah ne vitin 436 para eres se re ndermjet aristokracise dhe demokrateve ku mbajti anen e demokracise. Keshtu, duke u nisur nga Dyrrahu filloi konflikti i gjate i njohur ne histori si "Lufta e Peleponezit" ndermjet dy koalicioneve te medha greke te kryesuara nga Athina dhe Sparta (431-411). *Peshen kryesore te kesaj lufte nga ana e fiseve ilire e mbajten enkelejte te cilet banonin ne treven e liqenit Lyhnid (te Ohrit).* Per hir te kesaj peshe, ne krye te shtetit ilir u vune mbreterit e dinastise enkelease. Nen udheheqjen e tyre, ne vitin 423 para eres se re iliret korren nje sukse te madh pasu thyen ne kufinjte e tyre lindor forcat e bashkuara maqedonase dhe spartane.

*Ne vitet 393-350 para eres se re ne krye te shtetit te enkelejve erdhi Bardhyli* i cili u shqua si komandat ushtarak dhe udheheqes politik. Ai ishkeputi Maqedonise mjaft toka dhe i detyroi mbreteri e saj te paguanin taksa. Duke nderhyre ushtarakisht, Bardhyli vendosi nen sundimin e vet dhe Mbreterine Molose. Por ne fund te jetes se tij, raporti i forcave ndryshoi ne dem te Ilirise.

Pasardhesit e Bardhylit nuk qene ne gjendje ta rimerrnin veten, per me teper kur ne fronin maqedon erdhi Aleksandri i Maqedonise, i cili ne betejen qe u zhvilluar ne Pelian 355 para eres se re mundi ushtrine e Mbreterise Ilire.

Kjo renie qe e perkohshme. Pasi vdiq Aleksandri (323), Mbreteria Iliri rifitoi pavaresine, kete radhe nen *udheheqjen e Glaukise, mbret i Taulanteve.*  Ne lufte kunder Maqedonise, Glaukia pati disa humbje por pastaj korri suksese te medha. Ai rifitoi tokat e humbura ne lindje dhe me pas 312 para eresse re mori Dyrrahun dhe Apolonine, kurse tre vjet me vone nderhyri ne *shtetin molos duke vendosur ne fron Pirron.*

Gjate kohes se sundit te Glaukias, rreziku maqedon erdhi duke u dobesuar. Pas vdekjes se tij mbreterise Ilire i lindi nga jugu nje rrezik i madh i shtatit molos i cili gjate sundimit te Pirros u be fuqia me e madhe e Ballkanit.

*Shteti i Epirit*
Ne kohen antike treva qe shtrihej nga lumi Vjosa ne veri, deri ne gjirin e Ambrakise ne jug dhe pertej detit Jon deri ne malet e Pindit ne lindje, formonte nje njesi gjeografike e politike me vete, qe njihej me emrin Epor (apeiros-toke, stere). Ne kete treve banonin 14 fise, *si Tesprotet, Kaonet, Moloset etj, te cilet sipas burimeve te shkruara te autoreve antike greke, ishin "barbare", dmth popuj jo greke.*
Rolin kryesor ne formimin e federates epirote e luajten moloset, prandaj ne fillim u quajt koinoni molos. Koninoni mori tiparet e nje shteti gjate sjysmes se pare te shek. IV para eres se re, kur ne pushtet erdhi dinastia e Ajakideve. Ne fillim Mbreteria Epirote qe shume e dobet per shkak te grindjeve te brendshme. Ne fillim te shek III para eres se re keto grindje u kapercyen kur pushtetin e mori ne dore Pirroja i Epirit (297-272 para eres se re).

Pirroja u tregua qysh ne fillim nje sundimtar i shkathet dhe perqendroi gjithe pushtetin e ne duart e veta. Gjate sundimit te tij shteti epirot u be fuqi e renresishme e kohes me nje fuqi te madhe ushtarake, si dhe me nje autoritet politik te shquar ne Mesdhe, Pirroja vendosi marredhenie diplomatike me nje sere shtetesh te fuqishme dhe i forcoi keto lidhje me martesa te shumta qe beri me bijat e sundimtareve te tjere. Ai i kushtoi nje vemendje te vecante organizmit te ushtrise dhe perpunimit te nje strategjie efektive ushtarake e cila i sherbeu per te ndermarre nje sere fushatash ushtarake. Pirroja i zgjeroi territoret e shtetit te Epirit duke pushtuar vise te Maqedonise deri ne lumin Vardar, ne jug pushtoi territore te Greqise deri ne gjirin e Korintit, kurse ne Veri i shtriu kufinjte e shtetit te tij deri ne Shkumbin.

Fuqizimi ekonomik e ushtarak ia arrit aristokracise epirote lakmine per pushtime te tjera. Rasi u gjet kur Tarenti, nje qytet i Italise se Jugut, u kerkoi epiroteve ndihme per t'u mbrojtur nga Roma. Ne lufterat qe zhvilloi Pirroja ne Itali, i theu keqas romaket, por edhe epirotet pesuan humbje te medha. Pas disa fitoresh qe arriti edhe ne Sicili, si dhe pas humbjes qe pesoin ne vitin 273 para eres se re u kthye ne Epir ku perseri nuk ndenji i qete. Me ushtrite e tij hyri ne Greqi por u vra gjate luftes qe zhvilloi 272 para eres se re ne qytetin Argo te Korintit.

Pas vdekjes se Pirros ne Epir shperthyen perseri konflitet e brendshme te cilat cuan ne dobesimin e mbreterise se Epirit dhe ngushtimin e kufinjve te saj. Me 234 para eres se re vendin e monarkise e zuri republika e federuar me emrin "Lidhja Epirote" me kryeqytet Finiqin afer Sarandes.

Mbreteria Dardane
Ne fillim te shek.III para eres se re ne treven qendrore te Ballkanit spikati Mbreteria Dardane si nje organizim politik i rendesishem. Duke zene gjithe territorin e sotem te Kosoves, ajo shtrihej ne veri deri ne Nish, kurse ne jug perfshinte Shkupin. Ne trojet e saj banonin fise te ndryshme ilire por rolin kryesor e luante fisi i dardaneve.

Mbreteria Dardane u formua ne mjedisin e lufterave te vazhdueshme qe fiset ilire te kesaj treve u detyruan te zhvillonin kunder maqedoneve, te cilet sunonin te vendosnin hegjemonine ne Ballkan. Ne kete lufte te gjate mbrojtese dardanet lidhen aleanca me fiset e tjera ilire qe kercenoheshin nga ekspansioni maqedon. Konfliktet me Maqedonine u nderprene per pak kohe, rreth vitit 280 para eres se re kur keltet e ardhur nga veriu ndermoren nje fushate per pushtimin e Dardanise , Maqedonise dhe Greqise. Dardanet dhane nje ndihmese te rendesishme ne shpartallimin e kelteve por pasi kaloi rreziku i tyre, maqedonet rifillian perpjekjet e vjetra per te nenshtruar Dardanine. Keto luftera moren perpjesetime te medha nga fundi i shek III para eres se re. Megjithate, Mbreteria Dardane i perballoi te gjitha fushatat ushtarake qe ndermori Maqedonia ne fund te shek III para eres se re. Ne vitin 200 para eres se re Mbreteria Dardane qendronte e fuqishme ne kufinjte e saj historike

----------


## tani_26

-Riforcimi i Mbreterise Ilire (251-230 para eres se re)
Ne mesin e shek. III para eres se re ne krye te mbreterise Ilire dolen ardianet. Aristokracia skllavopronare ardiane, e cila kishte krijuar nje organizim te mire ushtarak, ne vitin 251 para eres se re mori ne dore pushtetin dhe perfaqesuesi i saj u be Pleurati. Keshtu, ne fuqi erdhi dinastia ardiane, qe sundoi per me teper se 80 vjet, me kryeqytet Shkodren. 
Ne lufte me keltet, ardianet arriten t'i debonin ata pertej lumit Narona, kurse ne jug arriten te rrezonin mbreterite e vjetra te enkelejve e te taulanteve, duke e shtrire pushtetin e tyre ne tere Ilirine e Jugut.

Pas vdekjes se Peluratit ne vitin 250 para eres se re erdhi ne fron Agroni, i biri i tij, i cili sundoi per 20 vjet. Gjate sundimit te Agronit shteti ilir beri hapa te medhenj perpara ne fushen ekonomike, politike dhe ushtarake. U krijua nje ushtri e forte dhe nje flote e fuqishme, u forcua pushteti qendror ne dem te autonomise lokale: U rivendosen kufinjte e meparshem qe nga Vjosa deri ne Narona, me perjashtim te tri kolonive bregdetare: Dyrrahu, Apolonise dhe Ises. Mbreteria Ilire u be nje shtet i forte dhe nje fuqi detare. Lundrimi ne Adriatik u fut nen kontrollin e flotes Ilire.

Me vdekjen e Agronit ne krye te shteti erdhi gruaje e tij Teuta, e cila nuk ndryshoi politiken e jashtme te shteti ilir. Duke mbajtur aleancen me Maqedonine, Teuta ne vitin 230 para eres se re nisi kunder Epirit ushtrine dhe floten Ilire. Ekspedita perfundoi me sukses dhe Republika e Epirit hyri ne varesine e Mbreterise Ilire.

Ne vitin 229 para eres se re Teuta iu drejtua qyteteve bregdetare. Meqenese Dyrrahu dhe Isa rezistuan, flota ilire nen komanden e Dhimiter Farit iu drejtua Korkure dhe pasi shpartalloi floten greke, e pushtoi ate. Keto fitore e bene Mbreterine Ilire nje nga fuqite me te medha te pellgut te Mesdheut.

Lufta e Pare Iliro-Romake (229-228 para eres se re)
Rritja e fuqizimi i Mbreterise Ilire vuri ne shqetesim jo vetem shtetet e Greqise por dhe Republiken e Romes, e cila synonte te sundonte ne detin Adriatik. Ne vjeshte te vitit 229 para eres se re Roma filloi luften kunder Mbreterise Ilire.

Fati i luftes me Romen nuk u percaktua aq nga veprimet luftarake sesa nga dobesite e brendshme te shtetit Ilir. Qytetet e medha si Dyrrahu, Apolonia dhe Isa te cilat perbanin mbeshtetjen kryesore te mbrojtjes u bashkuan me romaket. Njeri nga komandatet e Teutes Dhimiter Fari tradhetoi dhe ia doresoi armikut floten Ilire dhe ishullin e Korkyres. Ne keto kushte Teuta u detyrua te nenshkruante paqen me Romen.

Kushtet e paqes se vitit 228 para eres se re qene te renda per Mbreterine Ilire. Teuta detyrohej t'u paguante romakeve nje takse, te hiqte dore nga pjesa me e madhe e Ilirise dhe te mos lundronte ne jug te Lisit me me shume se dy anije. Keshtu Mbreteria Ilire u reduktua ne nje shtet te vogel ne veri te Lisit.

Lufta e Dyte Iliro-Romake (219-219 para eres se re)
Pas nenshkrimit te paqes u duk sikur ne Iliri qe vendosur plotesisht sundimi Romak. Por ngjarjet tregojne se as iliret, as fqinjet e tyre maqedonet nuk u pajtuan me gjendjen e krijuar. Ne vitet qe pasuan, Dhimiter Fari u be mekembes i Mbreterise Ilire ne vend te Teutes e cila ishte larguar nga froni. Dhimiter Fari e shtriu pushtetin e tij mbi gjithe Mbreterine Ilire dhe ndermori nje politike te pavarur nga Roma; ai lidhi aleance me Maqedonine, mekembi ushtrine, ndertoi nje flote te fuqishme dhe u be nje kundershtar i ri per Romen.

Roma nuk mund ta lejonte kete fuqizim te ri te Mbreterise Ilire dhe me 219 para eres se re i shpalli lufte. Edhe kete radhe iliret vuanin nga percarjet e brendshme. Nje pjese e aristokracise skllavopronare me ne krye Skerdilaidin, kaloi ne anen e romakeve. Me 218 para eres se re pas dy betejave shume te ashpra, njera ne Dimal (midis Fierit e Beratit) dhe te tjera ne ishullin e Farit (Dalmacine Jugore), Dhimiter Fari u mund dhe u largua per ne Maqedoni. Ne keto kushte Roma e cila kishte shqetesimet e saj te brendshme lidhi me te shpejte nje marreveshje me Skerdilaidin i cili u be sundimtar i shtetit Ilir dhe detyrohej ti paguante Romes disa taksa.

Lufta e Trete Iliro Romake (170-167 para eres se re)
Pas luftes qe perfundoi me fitoren e Romes, ndikimi i saj mbi shtetin Ilir erdhi duke u rritur. Kjo beri qe forcat antiromake ne Ilir te zgjeroheshin. Pleurati (i biri i Skerdilaidit), me gjithe perpjekjet qe beri, nuk qe ne gjendje te clirohej nga vartesia e Romes. \

Hipja ne fron e Gentit me 181 para eres se re shenon nje etape te re per shtetin Ilir. Ai u perpoq shume per forcimin ekonomik e politik te shtetit ilir. Ai synoi te vendoste nje sistem monetar te perbashket per gjithe mbreterine. Nder masat qe mori, perqendroi pushtetin ne duart e tij, forcoi ushtrine dhe floten, lidhi miqesi me shtetet fqinje dhe me Maqednie, kundershtaren e re te Romes ne Ballkan. Me fillimin e luftes ndermjet Romes e Maqedonise ne vitin 171 para eres se re iliret u rreshtuan ne aleancen tripaleshe antiromake iliro-maqedono-epirote.

Flota Ilire filloi veprimet luftarake ne det po nuk arriti dot te pengonte romaket te cilet ne vitin 168 para eres se re zbarkuan me ushtri te shumta ne brigjet e Ilirise. Romaket i perqendruan ushtrite e tyre ne Genus (Shkumbin) e prej andej pushtuan qendrat e rendesishme gjate rruges dhe u gjenden para mureve te Shkodres. Ne vend qe forcat ilire te qendronin brenda mureve te qytetit, Genti e nxorri ushtrine e vet nga keshtjella dhe u sulmoi romaket ne fushe te hapur, pikerisht aty ku kerkonte armiku. Ndeshja perfundoi me thyerjen e plote te ushtrise ilire. Genti u dorezua rob me gjithe familjen dhe u dergua si rob ne Rome. (Varri i tij ndodhet ne Umbio, Gubio)

Pas fitores mbi Shkodren, romaket iu drejtuan Maqedonise e cila gjithashtu pesoi disfate. Nje vit me vone me 167 para eres se re romaket pushtuan dhe Epirin.

Pas mbarimit te Luftes se Trete Iliro-Romake, Iliria e Jugut u copetua dhe u shkaterrua ekonomikisht, qytetet dhe fshatrat u plackiten dhe u rrenuan. Per Iliret dhe Epirotet filloi nje periudhe e gjate e sundimit romak e cila vazhdoi dhe per me teper se pese shekuj e gjysem.

----------


## tani_26

- Lindja dhe zhvillimi i qyteteve ilire.
Njoftimet me te hershme te shkruara per ekzistencen e qyteteve ne Iliri i takojne misit te shek IV para eres se re, por sic deshmojne dhe te dhenat arkeologjike, zanafillen e tyre duhet ta kerkojme me heret, aty nga mesi i shek V para eres se re. 
Gjate shek IV-II para eres se re qyteti dhe jeta ne Iliri moren nje zhvillim te vrullshem. Ato u zhvilluan vecanerisht ne krahinat e ultesires bregdetare, nga Dyrrahu deri ne Apoloni. Qytetet ishin te ngritura mbi kodra te mbrojtura nga pikepamja natyrore e te fortifikuara me mure rrethuese te ndertuara me blloqe guresh te punuar. Ne arkitekturen e tyre te brendshme qytetet ilire u ndertuan sipas shembullit te qyteteve bashkohese te Greqise, Maqedonise dhe Epirit. Ne vendet me te mira ndertoheshin ngrehinat e rendesishme shoqerore si tempujt, portiket, teatrot, stadiumet etj. Ne Bylis e Klos u ndertuan teatro, ne Amantie e Bylis, stadiume.

Qyteti ilir isht para se gjithash qender ekonomike, ku krahas skllavopronareve jetonin dhe vepronin dhe zejtaret dhe tregtaret. Qyteti kishte edhe funksion uhstarak, shoqeror e kulturor. Periudha e zhvillimit dhe e lulezimit te qytetit e te Kultures qytetare perkonte me kohen e fuqizimit me te madh te shtetit Ilir.

Arti dhe Besimet
Ne epoken prehistorike iliret kishin te zhvilluar artin dekorativ, i cili gjeti zbatim te gjere ne prodhimet e artizanatit, si ne enet prej balte ashtu dhe ne objektet e zbukurimit prej bronzi. Motivet qe perdoreshin me shpesh per zbukurim si trekendesha rombe, vija zigzage, rrathe etj kishin qellim estetik, por dhe botekuptimor. Ne Lepenice te Vlores dhe ne Tren te Korces jane gjetur piktura shkembore te bera me boje.

Gjate periudhes qytetare ilire, arti u zhvillua ne perputhje me artin bashkekohor. U shfaq skulptura prej guri qe paraqiste shtatore me veshje ilire. Perhapje te gjere mori punimi i terrakotave prej balte te cilat paraqitnin kryesisht forma qe adhuronte popullsia ilire. Kulti me i perhapur ishte kulti i Diellit i cili simbolizohej ne forme rrethi, ne forme spiralee dhe kryqi te thyer. Shume i perhapur ka qene dhe kulti i gjarpreit.

*Gjuha Ilire
Iliret flisnin nje gjuhe indoevropiane qe dallohej nga gjuhet e tjera te kohes se lashte te ballkanit. Deri me sot nuk eshte zbuluar asnje mbishkrim i plote i shkruar ne ilirisht. Me themelimin e kolonive greke dhe zhvillimin e qyteteve ilire, perhapje te gjere mori gjuha e shkruar greke e me pas ajo latine. Ne mbishkrimet e zbuluiara ka shume emra njerezish qe shpjegohen me Ilirishten*

----------


## tani_26

Vendosja e Sundimit Romak

Pasi nenshtroi Mbreterine Ilire dhe shtein e Epirit, Roma nuk i largoi ushtrite si me pare. Ajo vendosi te qendronte ne Ilirine e Jugut dhe qe ketej te pushtonte viset e tjera ilire, pastaj te gjith Gadishullin e Ballkanit dhe me tej dhe Azine e Vogel. 

Iliret e viseve te tjera nuk u nenshkruan lehte. Romaket u detyruan te ndermerrnin nje sere fushatash ushtarake qe zgjaten disa dhjetevjecare derisa i pushtuan. Qendresen me te madhe e ndeshen ne Dardani. Dardanet mbrojten lirine me teper se trecerek shekulli. Me ne fund ne vitin 84 para eres se re Roma arritit te nenshtronte dhe Dardanine.

Me vendosjen e sundimit te saj, Roma ndoqi ndaj ilireve politiken e shfrytezimit te eger ekonomik dhe te asimilimit etnik. Me qindra e mijera fshatare u shpronesuan dhe u kthyen ne skllever. Ne disa raste banoret u shperngulen ose u shfaroesn sic ndohi per shembull me ardianet e me pirustet. Ne Iliri u vendosen banore te ndryshem romake si ushtare, nepunes, zejtare, etj te cilet sollen me vete gjuhen, zakonet, kulturen dhe fene romake.

Kryengritjet e Ilireve
Pesha e rende e pushtimi dhe mizorite e ushtrise romake, veprimet arbitrare te komandateve e qeveritareve romake, haracet dhe taksat e renda i detyruan iliret te vetembroheshin e te ngriheshin ne kryengritje. Te paret qe u ngriten kunder romakeve qene pirustet ne vitin 50 para eres se re dhe pas tyre dalmatet, te cilet arriten t'i debonin pushtuesit romake. Ne vitin 48 para eres se re u ngriten dhe partinet. Megjithese kryengritjet shtypeshin me egersi, iliret perseri ngrinin krye kunder pushtuesve romake.

Kryengritja me e madhe e ilireve kunder pushtuesve romake ka qene ajo e viteve 12 para eres se re. Te paret qe u ngriten ishin desiadet dhe shume shpejt kryengritja u perhap edehe te dalmatet, breuket e pirustet ne nje territor nga lumennjte Sava e Drava ne veri, deri te lumi Mat ne Jug. Ushtria kryengritese arriti ne 200 mije kembesore e 9000 kalores dhe udhehiqej nga dy Bato dhe Pini. Kryengritesit ilire i bashkerenduan veprimet dhe arriten te clironin pjesen me te madhe te Ilirese. Qeveritaret romake u tronditen aq teper nga fitoret e kryengritesve sa u detyruan te shpallnin mobilizimin e pergjithshme. Kunder tyre u dergua pjesa me e madhe e ushtrise perandorake. Iliret burra e gra, per 3vjet i qendruarn me heroizem pushtuesit. Me ne fund ne vitin 9 te eres se re, romaket me ane te tradhetise munden ta dobesonin e pastaj ta shtypnin kryengritjen.

Gjendja e Ilirese ne shek I-II
Roma zbatoi ne Iliri nje organizim administrativ qe i sherbeu politikes se romanizimi. Ilirine e Jugut e ndau ne 4 provinca: Prevali (me qender Shkodren) Dardania (me qender Shkupin), Epiri i Ri (me qender Durresin) dhe Epiri i vjeter (me qender Nikojopojen). Me kete ndarje, kufijte e pronareve te rinj nuk perputheshin me kufijte qe kishin pasur shtetet e pavarura ilire.

Politika agrare qe ndoqi Perandoria Romake, demtoi rende ekonomine individuale fshater. Ne shek I Roma filloi te konfiskonte tokat me te mira e pjellore, duke i shpallur ato prone e shtetit Romak. Nje pjese e tyre ua dha qytetareve romake, kolonisteve italike e veteraneve te luftes, duke krijuar keshtu ekonomine e madhe latifondiste.

Gjate shek I ndodhen ndryshime edhe ne jeten qytetare. Pjesa me e madhe e qyteteve humben funksionin ekonioik e politik qe kishin pasur me pare dhe u kthyen ne fshatra ose garnizone ushtarake. Rrenimit i shpetuan ato qytete qe moren statusin e kolonive si : Shkodra, Dyrrahu, Bylisi, Buthroti etj. Zhvillimi i metejshem i qyteteve gjate shek te pare te eres se re ka qene i lidhur ngyste me zhvillimin qe moren zejtaria, tregtia dhe bashke me to, rrjeti i komunikacionit. Nje rrugr shume e njohur ka qene rruga Egnatia qe lidhte Dyrrahun e Apolonine dhe duke kaluar ne Thesalonik arrinte deri ne Kostandinopoje.

Qendresa e Ilireve
Per nje periudhe mese peseshekullore iliret u ndodhen nen trysnine e vazhdueshme te ligjeve, te kultures, te gjuhesh dhe fese romake. Percuese kryesore e procesit te romantizimit u be administrata shteterore e cila e shpalli latinishten gjuhe te detyrueshme. Dokumentet mbishkrimore tregojne se gjuha latine nuk ka pasur kudo e ne cdo kohe nje perhapje te gjere. Qendresa Ilire del ne ruajtjen e emrave tradicionale si Shkodra, Lisi, Dyrrahu, Aulona etj

----------


## tani_26

Dyndjet dhe invazionet barbare
Ne shek III Gadishulli Ballkanik filloi te invadohej nga masa te medha "barbaresh", qe vinin nga veriu dhe nga lindja. Me vone dyndjet e fiseve gjermanike, te huneve, avareve e sllaveve u bene te dendura dhe periudha prej kater shekusj (mesi i shek III deri ne mesin e shek VII) eshte quajtur periudha e "dyndjes se popujve". 
Provincat Ilire
Ne vitin 395 Perandoria Romake u nda ne Perandorine e Lindjes me kryeqender Bizantin (Kostandinopojen), ku perfshihej dhe territori i Italise se Jugut dhe ne Perandorine e Perendimit me kyreqender Romen, ku u perfshine dhe territoret e Italise se Veriut.

Provincat Ilirese se Jugut si Epiri i Ri, Epiri i Vjeter, Prevalitani dhe Dardania duke u bere pjese e Perandorise Bizantine nuk ndryshuan strukturen e tyre ekonomiko-shoqerore. I vetmi ndryshim qe buronte nga pozita gjeografike, ishte se ato u bene krahinat periferike te Perandorise se Bizantit

Ne shekujt V-VI bujqesia ngeli dege e rendesishme. Krahas pronave te medha latifonde, ku rolin kryesore e kishin kolonet, vazhdaun te ekzistonin edhe bashkesite e lira fshatare me pronat e tyre.

Gjate kesaj kohe ne provincat Ilire, ndonese numri i qyteteve u zvogelua, jeta qytetare vazhdoi pa nderprerje. Ne fillim te shek VI jeta qytetare rilulezoi. Dyrrahu ishte nje nga qytetet e medha te Perandorise Bizantine ku vinin anije nga vende te ndryshme te Mesdheut. Perandori bizantin Anastasi (491-518), qe ka qene me origjine nga ky qytet e rrethoi Dyrrahun me mure te fuqishme dhe ndertoi aty nje hipodrom te madh.

Kultura ne kohen Antike.
Gjendja Ekonomike qe u krijua ne provincat Ilire ne shek IV, ndikoi ne zhvillimin e kultures dhe nxiti gjallerine e popullsise vendase dhe te traditave te kultures se lashte.

Ne provincat ilire ne shek IV-VI moren zhvillim ndertimet me karakter fortifikues ushtarak dhe ndetimet me karakter fetar kristian bazilikat (pagezimoret). Keto ngrehina kujti jane me interes per planimetrite e tyre dhe dyshemete e shtruara me mozaike, si ajo e Butrintit, e Arapajt (Durres), bazilikata ne Bylis etj. Ne kohen e antikitet te vone nje vend te vecante zene dhe relievet mortore te punuara nga mjeshter vendas. Figurat e skalitura ne keto gure varresh paraqesin njerez te punes, fshatare e zejtare me veshje lokale.

Gjuha Latine vazhdoi te mbetej si gjuhe e administrates. Kultet dhe besimet fetare te krishtera u perhapen gjithnje e me shume. Peshkopatat, famullite dhe manastiret vazhduan te forconin pozitat e tyre dhe gjithnj e me shume te luanin nje rol te rendesishem ne jeten e perditshme.

----------


## tani_26

SHQIPËRIA NË PERANDORINË BIZANTINE
(SHEK. V - X)

1. SHQIPTARËT DHE NDRYSHIMET ETNO-POLITIKE E SHOQËRORE-EKONOMIKE NË MESJETËN E HERSHME

Shqipëria dhe Bizanti
Pas ndarjes së Perandorisë Romake në dy pjesë, më 395, trevat iliro-shqiptare hynë në përbërje të Perandorisë Bizantine, siç quhet zakonisht pas kësaj date Perandoria Romake e Lindjes sipas emrit antik të kryeqytetit të saj, Bizant, që për nder të Konstandinit të Madh u quajt Konstandinopojë.
Ashtu siç i kishin dhënë në shek. III-IV Perandorisë Romake një numër perandorësh e gjeneralësh të shquar, po ashtu gjatë periudhës së hershme bizantine (shek. V-IX), trevat iliro-shqiptare i dhanë Perandorisë Bizantine disa perandorë, ndër të cilët shquhen në mënyrë të veçantë Anastasi I nga Durrësi (491-518) dhe Justiniani I nga Taurisium i Shkupit (527-565). Me reformat dhe me masat e zbatuara në administratën civile e ushtarake, këta dy perandorë përgatitën kalimin nga antikiteti në mesjetë dhe hodhën bazat e asaj që do të ishte perandoria më jetëgjatë në historinë e qytetërimit mesdhetar.
Pozicioni skajor në kufi me Italinë, me të cilën interesat e Bizantit mbetën deri në fund të lidhura ngushtë, përcaktoi rolin e jashtëzakonshëm të trevave iliro-shqiptare në kuadrin e Perandorisë Bizantine. Ato u kthyen në një nyje komunikimi të Lindjes me Perëndimin dhe anasjelltas. Një rol të tillë e favorizonte ekzistenca e porteve të rëndësishme gjatë bregdetit të Adriatikut e të Jonit ose e arterieve rrugore që fillonin prej tyre dhe zgjateshin në thellësi të Gadishullit duke lidhur bregdetin me qendra të tilla të rëndësishme, si Nishin, Shkupin, Ohrin, Sofjen, Kosturin, Selanikun, Adrianopojën e vetë Konstandinopojën. Ashtu si në shekujt e lashtësisë, rruga Egnatia vazhdoi ta luante rolin si vija kryesore e komunikimit midis provincave të Perandorisë në rrafshin perëndim-lindje. Përgjatë traktit perëndimor të rrugës Egnatia (Durrës-Apoloni-Peqin-Ohër) janë zhvilluar disa nga betejat më të përgjakshme të historisë bizantine. Perandorët bizantinë i kushtuan vëmendje të veçantë mbrojtjes strategjike të trevave iliro-shqiptare. Perandori Justiniani, sipas biografit të tij, Prokopit të Cezaresë, ndërtoi nga e para apo rimëkëmbi 168 kështjella në katër provincat ilire: të Dardanisë, Prevalit dhe të dy Epirëve. Nga ana e tij, Anastasi I e rrethoi qytetin e tij të lindjes, Durrësin me mure madhështore që shihen ende sot. Veç Durrësit, pikëmbështetje të pushtetit bizantin në Shqipëri përbënin Tivari, Shkodra, Lezha, Kruja, Dibra, Prizreni, Shkupi, Berati, Devolli, Kolonja, Adrianopoja etj. Mbrojtja e tyre dhe e territorit në juridiksionin e tyre, u ishte besuar forcave e komandantëve vendas. Trupa ushtarake iliro-shqiptare shërbenin gjithashtu në vise të tjera të Perandorisë, sa në Lindje aq edhe në Perëndim. Në kohën e perandorit Justinian, ushtarë iliro-shqiptarë shërbenin në ushtrinë bizantine me qëndrim në Itali. Në një nga mbishkrimet e asaj kohe të gjetura në Itali, bëhet fjalë për numrin e madh të ilirëve (numerus felix Illyricianorum). Edhe në shekujt e mëvonshëm, reparte nga trevat iliro-shqiptare shërbenin në provincat bizantine të Italisë e në provinca të tjera në Evropë e Azi.

Përhapja e krishterimit në Shqipëri
Shqipëria është përcaktuar si një nga vendet mesdhetare, ku krishterimi depërtoi qysh në shekujt e parë. Autori i shek. VI, Kosmas, i përfshin iliro-shqiptarët në grupin e popujve që në kohën e tij kishin përqafuar krishterimin. Durrësi, Nikopoja ishin qendrat kryesore bregdetare, nga ku feja e re u përhap pastaj në thellësi të katër provincave ilire: të Prevalit, Dardanisë, Epirit të Ri dhe të Epirit të Vjetër. Që në shekujt e parë të erës së re, në qendrat urbane të këtyre trevave përmenden bashkësitë e para të krishtera, si dhe ngrihen ndërtesat e para të kultit të ri. Të tilla ndërtesa, bazilika e pagëzimore (baptistere) të shek. IV-VI, ruhen edhe sot pjesërisht në rrethet Durrës, Shkodër, Lezhë, Mat, Apoloni, Elbasan, Dibër, Ohër, Tiranë, Vlorë, Gjirokastër, Sarandë, Butrint e akoma më në jug.
Hershmërinë e krishtërimit shqiptar e provojnë gjithashtu një sërë emrash vendesh që u referohen martirëve të parë të Lindjes, kulti i të cilëve ka qenë i përhapur në shek. IV-VI. Të tilla janë toponimet Shirgj (Shën Sergj), Shubak (Shën Baku), Shëndekla (Shën Tekla), Shën Vlashi, që ndeshen në Shkodër, Durrës, Himarë e deri poshtë në Çamëri (Shën Vlash, Shën Tekla). Të lidhur me kultin e martirëve në fjalë si dhe me historinë e hershme të krishterimit, janë toponime të tilla të huazuara nga vendet e Lindjes, si Rozafë (vend në Siri, ku u varros Shën Baku e Shën Serxhi), Barbullush (Barbalista, vend buzë Eufratit, ku u masakrua Shën Baku), Sebaste, Jeriko.
Persekutimet e mëdha kundër të krishterëve regjistruan edhe në Shqipëri martirë të shumtë, kulti i të cilëve u ruajt në shekuj. Më të shquarit ndër këta martirë janë Shën Asti, peshkop i Durrësit, Shën Terini nga Butrinti, Shën Donati, peshkop i Evrojës (Paramithi), Lauri dhe Flori nga Dardania etj. Po në këtë kohë në toponomastikën e vendit futen emra të krishterë të tipit Shëngjin, Shën Gjergj, Shupal (Shën Pal), Shmil (Shën Mëhill), Shën Koll apo Shën Nik (Shën Nikollë), Shëmri (Shën Mëri), Shëndëlli (Shën Ilia), Shëngjergj, Shtish - Shën Matish (Shën Matheu), Shingjon, Shëgjun (Shën Gjon), Shën Ndreu etj., etj. Të gjithë këta emra bëjnë pjesë në fondin e hershëm të toponomastikës së krishterë (shek. I-VII). Të tilla toponime, që në Ballkan në një masë e në një shtrirje të tillë gjenden vetëm në trevat shqiptare, lidhen gjithsesi me periudhën para vendosjes së sllavëve në shek. VI-VII. Përhapja e tyre sa në viset bregdetare, aq edhe në viset e thella malore larg bregdetit, është një e dhënë më shumë që provon se këto hapësira mbetën në thelb të paprekura nga ngulimet e sllavëve paganë dhe se edhe pas dyndjeve sllave të shek. VI-VII, popullsia vendase autoktone u ruajt e paprekur në pjesën më të madhe të Ilirisë së Jugut. 
Pavarësisht nga përpjekjet për mbytjen e fesë së re, krishterimi u afirmua në Shqipëri në mënyrë përfundimtare. Pas persekutimeve të mëdha të shek. IV, burimet historike flasin për një strukturë kishtare mjaft të konsoliduar. Ajo ishte e organizuar mbi bazën e provincave administrative të epokës së Dioklecianit. Në qendrën e çdo province ndodhej kisha mitropolitane dhe aty e kishte selinë kryepeshkopi. Nën juridiksionin e këtij të fundit ndodheshin peshkopët e dioqezave vartëse (sufragane). Kështu, në katër qendrat kryesore kishtare në trevat shqiptare ishin kryepeshkopatat e Shkodrës (Prevali), Justiniana Prima (Dardania), Durrësi (Epiri i Ri), Nikopoja (Epiri i Vjetër). Kryepeshkopi i Shkodrës kishte nën varësi 3 peshkopata vartëse (sufragane), ai i Shkupit 5, i Durrësit 8 dhe i Nikopojës 9. Me përhapjen e krishterimit në viset e brendshme, numri i peshkopatave sa vinte e rritej. Kështu, në shek. X mitropolia e Durrësit kishte tashmë 14 peshkopata vartëse (sufragane) mes të cilave: Tivari, Licini (Ulqini), Shkodra, Drishti, Dioklea (Genta), Pulti, Elisoni (Lezha), Kruja, Stefaniaka, Kunavia, Cërniku. Siç shihet, në atë kohë juridiksioni i mitropolisë së Durrësit ishte shtrirë drejt veriut duke përfshirë brenda saj provincën e dikurshme të Prevalit. Siç ndodhte shpesh, një përhapje e tillë e pushtetit fetar kishte pasuar shtrirjen në atë drejtim të juridiksionit politiko-administrativ të Durrësit (krijimi i temës së Durrësit në shek. IX). Kryepeshkopët kishin për detyrë të emëronin, të shkarkonin, të transferonin e të shuguronin peshkopët e juridiksionit të tyre. Për zgjidhjen e problemeve të ndryshme që kishin të bënin me administratën kishtare të provincës së tij, kryepeshkopi thërriste periodikisht sinodin provincial. Nga ana e tyre, kryepeshkopët, të shoqëruar herë-herë edhe nga peshkopë të dalluar, merrnin pjesë në koncilet ekumenike, ku mblidheshin përfaqësuesit më të lartë të klerit të botës së krishterë, për të diskutuar mbi problemet e dogmës dhe të organizimit kishtar. Kështu, në Koncilin e famshëm të Nikesë, më 431, mitropoliti i Durrësit i shoqëruar nga sufraganët e tij, nënshkroi aktin përfundimtar që dënonte herezinë nestoriane. Në Koncilin tjetër të rëndësishëm, në atë të Kalcedonisë të vitit 451, ku u zgjidhën përfundimisht grindjet dogmatike mbi natyrën e Krishtit, morën pjesë edhe Lluka, mitropolit i Durrësit, Evandri, peshkop i Dioklesë dhe Euzebi, peshkop i Apolonisë.

Organizimi kishtar i trevave shqiptare
Në pikëpamje të organizimit të përgjithshëm kishtar, kisha shqiptare ishte në varësi të Papës së Romës. Ky i fundit ushtronte autoritetin e vet në trevat shqiptare nëpërmjet mëkëmbësit (vikarit) të tij të përgjithshëm, me seli në Selanik. Por, duke filluar nga shek. V, Patriarkana e Konstandinopojës u përpoq ti vërë në varësinë e vet peshkopatat shqiptare. Ballafaqimi midis Romës e Konstandinopojës për hegjemoni kishtare në Shqipëri (në kishën e Ilirikut) doli veçanërisht në pah gjatë së ashtuquajturës Kriza akaciane (484-519). Me atë rast, peshkopët iliro-shqiptarë konfirmuan besnikërinë e tyre ndaj Romës. Veçanërisht të vendosur në komunionin me Papën ishin kleri i provincave të Dardanisë, Epirit të Vjetër dhe Prevalit. Kurse në provincën e Epirit të Ri qëndrimi qe i pavendosur. Sipas raporteve të të dërguarit të papës Hormisda, më 519, populli dhe kleri i Skampës apo i Liknidit (Ohrit) ishin besnikë të vendosur të Papatit, ndërkohë që peshkopë të tjerë të provincës kishtare të Epirit të Ri, midis tyre edhe kryepeshkopi i Durrësit, anonin nga Patriarkati i Konstandinopojës. Perandori Anastasi I (491-518), me origjinë nga Durrësi, ndikoi nga ana e tij për të forcuar lidhjet e mitropolisë së Durrësit me Patriarkatin e Konstandinopojës. Gjithsesi, perandori tjetër bizantin me origjinë iliro-shqiptare, Justiniani I (527-565), e njohu juridiksionin e Romës mbi kishën e Ilirikut, aq më tepër që, nën sundimin e tij, Italia u bashkua me Perandorinë Bizantine dhe kontrolli i Perandorit përfshiu edhe territoret nën juridiksionin e Papës së Romës. Nën sundimin e tij u krijua edhe një vikariat i dytë në Justiniana Prima (Shkup), që mori nën juridiksion provincat kishtare të Dardanisë dhe të Prevalit. Epiri i Ri dhe Epiri i Vjetër vazhduan të varen nga vikariati i Selanikut. Ndryshe nga bashkëpatrioti i tij nga Durrësi, perandori Anastas, që u përpoq ti shkëpuste lidhjet e episkopatit të Ilirikut me Romën dhe ta vendoste atë nën juridiksionin e Konstandinopojës, Justiniani rikonfirmoi lidhjet e peshkopatave të Ilirikut me Papën e Romës, duke u vënë fre ambicieve të Patriarkut të Konstandinopojës për ti shtënë ato në dorë.
Ndryshimet politike që ndodhën në trevat shqiptare dhe në krejt rajonin në shek. VI-X, u shoqëruan me ndryshime të rëndësishme edhe në kuadrin e organizimit kishtar. Në përfundim të dyndjeve të popujve, një sërë qendrash peshkopate u rrënuan dhe nuk përmenden më; të tilla qenë: Onkezmi, Skampa, Amantia, ndërkohë që të tjera seli peshkopate shfaqen për herë të parë: Cerniku, Deja, Kruja, Himara, Devolli, Kolonja, Dibra etj.
Në kohën e sundimit bullgar (shek. IX-X), selia mitropolitane e Nikopojës (Epiri i Vjetër) u zhvendos më në jug, në Naupakt, ajo e Dardanisë nga Shkupi kaloi në Ohër, kurse mitropolia e Prevalit nga Shkodra kaloi në Tivar.
Por ngjarja më e madhe në kuadrin e organizimit kishtar të trevave shqiptare ishte vendimi i vitit 732 i perandorit bizantin ikonoklast, Leoni III, për ti hequr peshkopatat shqiptare nga varësia e Papës së Romës dhe për ti kaluar ato nën juridiksionin e Patriarkut të Konstandinopojës. Tashmë një pjesë e mirë e Italisë bashkë me Romën ndodhej nën sundimin e frankëve, rivalë të rreptë të bizantinëve, kështu që pushoi së vepruari edhe ndikimi i perandorit bizantin mbi Papën e Romës.
Gjithsesi, edhe pas kësaj date vazhdoi ndikimi i Romës në një varg dioqezash të Shqipërisë së Epërme, në Preval e Dardani në mënyrë të veçantë. Në këtë drejtim luajtën rol lidhjet gjithnjë të gjalla ekonomike, tregtare e kulturore midis dy brigjeve të Adriatikut (atë kohë Italia e Jugut ishte gjithmonë provincë bizantine). Por një rol të veçantë në ruajtjen e lidhjeve kishtare me Romën luajtën manastiret e mëdha të urdhrit të Shën Benediktit, që shfaqen në trevat shqiptare që prej shek. VI dhe që vazhduan të mbijetojnë përgjatë gjithë mesjetës.

Dyndjet e popujve, ngulimet sllave në Ballkan 
Nën sundimin e Dioklecianit e më tej të Konstandinit, Perandoria Romake iu përshtat një organizimi të ri administrativ. Njësia më e madhe administrative u bë prefektura, që përmbante disa dioqeza, të cilat nga ana e tyre ishin të ndara në një numër edhe më të madh provincash. Prefektura e Ilirikut (praefectura praetorio per Illyricum), përfshinte dioqezat e Dakisë e të Maqedonisë.
Në këtë të fundit bënin pjesë pronvincat e Prevalit, Dardanisë, Epirit të Vjetër dhe Epirit të Ri, që përfaqësonin hapësirën gjeografike të banuar nga pasardhësit e ilirëve, shqiptarët, përgjatë gjithë mesjetës e deri në kohët e reja. Funksionari më i lartë i prefekturës së Ilirikut, prefekti i pretorit për Ilirikun, e kishte selinë e vet në Selanik. Po këtu ndodhej edhe selia e kryetarit të kishës së kësaj prefekture.
Ndonëse nuk ndodhej në kushtet e dëshpëruara ku e kishte zhytur kriza e thellë ekonomike, shoqërore e politike pjesën perëndimore të Perandorisë Romake, edhe Perandoria Romake e Lindjes po i vuante pasojat e krizës së kapërcimit të dy epokave. Brishtësia e strukturave të saj shtetërore e ushtarake doli në pah gjatë ballafaqimit me dyndjet e popujve gjatë shek. IV-VII.
Megjithëse nuk përkonin me drejtimin kryesor të dyndjes së popujve, trevat shqiptare nuk mbetën tërësisht jashtë tyre. Inkursionet e gotëve, gotëve të lindjes (ostrogotëve) dhe atyre të perëndimit (vizigotëve) aty nga fundi i shek. IV prekën edhe trevat iliro-shqiptare.
Popujt që u dyndën dhe invaduan Ballkanin shkaktuan dëme e rrënime të mëdha në të cilat u futën. Për periudhën e dyndjes së popujve burimet e shkruara janë mjaft të rralla dhe përbëhen nga kronikat bizantine. Historianët që janë marrë me këtë periudhë e kanë shpeshherë të vështirë ti akordojnë këto burime midis tyre. Edhe materiali tjetër burimor, arkeologjik është i pamjaftueshëm.
Sipas burimeve tashmë të njohura vizigotët, pas betejës së Adrianopojës të vitit 378, arritën deri në brigjet e Adriatikut. Në marrëveshje me perandorin Theodhosi I, e me kusht që të kryenin shërbimin ushtarak, ata u lejuan të vendoseshin në pjesën veriore e perëndimore të Gadishullit Ballkanik, dhe ndërprenë për një kohë sulmet e tyre. Dyndjet e barbarëve vazhduan edhe pas ndarjes së Perandorisë Romake në dy pjesë të veçanta, në atë të lindjes dhe në atë të perëndimit (395).
Të dyja pjesët e perandorisë u detyruan për një kohë të gjatë tu bënin ballë sulmeve e invazionit të barbarëve. Për pjesën lindore të Perandorisë, atë Bizantine, një rrezik të madh përbënin asokohe gotët e perëndimit që ishin vendosur në Gadishullin Ballkanik. Prijësat e tyre kishin arritur të zinin poste të larta si komandantë të besëlidhur - foederati, sikurse u quajtën barbarët. Këta të fundit ishin të pakënaqur nga marrëdhëniet me perandorinë. I pari u ngrit Alariku, prijësi i vizigotëve, me pretekstin se nuk u ishin paguar rrogat e premtuara si të besëlidhur. Me forcat e Alarikut u bashkuan edhe gotë të tjerë të vendosur në krahina të ndryshme të Ballkanit; kryengritësit filluan plaçkitjen e Greqisë dhe të trevave iliro-shqiptare. Perandoria Bizantine mundi të dalë nga kjo gjendje, pas paqes që bëri me Alarikun në vitin 398, duke lejuar vendosjen e ushtrive gote në krahinat jugperëndimore të Gadishullit si të besëlidhur dhe duke e emëruar prijësin e tyre si kryekomandant të ushtrive bizantine në Ilirik. Pas 10 vjetëve Alariku me vizigotët u largua për në Itali, ku në vitin 410 pushtoi Romën.
Sulmet e gotëve shkaktuan një rënie të mëtejshme të ekonomisë fshatare e qytetare, shkretimin e shumë krahinave. Ja si e ka përshkruar gjendjen Hieronimi nga Stridoni i Dalmacisë: Më vjen të rrënqethët kur mendoj të tregoj shkatërrimet në kohën tonë, ka më tepër se 12 vjet që gjaku shkon rrëke. Gotët, sarmatët, alanët, markomanët shkretojnë, shkatërrojnë dhe plaçkitin Trakinë, Maqedoninë, Thesalinë, Dakinë, Akajen, Epirin dhe gjithë Panoninë. Kudo dhunë, kudo psherëtima, kudo fytyra e tmerrshme e vdekjes; për këtë dëshmitare është Iliria, dëshmitare është Trakia, dëshmitar është edhe vendi ku kam lerë, ku çdo gjë u shkatërrua, përveç qiellit e tokës, ferrave dhe pyjeve të dendura.
Afërsisht, në mesin e shek. V Gadishullin Ballkanik e sulmuan hunët të komanduar nga Atila, duke shfrytëzuar rastin që ushtria bizantine ishte e zënë në luftë me vandalët. Brenda pak vjetëve ai pushtoi e grabiti shumë qytete të trevave iliro-shqiptare, në mënyrë të veçantë, Dardaninë. Burimet bashkëkohëse e përshkruajnë Dardaninë si një vend të shkretuar. Me vdekjen e Atilës federata hune u prish dhe kështu pushuan sulmet e tyre kundër Perandorisë Bizantine.
Në vitin 479, trevat iliro-shqiptare të përfshira në provincën e Epirit të Ri, u goditën nga sulmi më i rëndë i ostrogotëve të udhëhequr nga Teodoriku. Ostrogotët, rreth 50 mijë veta, ndër të cilët 10 mijë luftëtarë, u lëshuan nga vendbanimet e tyre provizore në Traki dhe nëpërmjet rrugës Egnatia depërtuan deri në viset bregdetare pranë Durrësit. Vetë kjo qendër e rëndësishme ra në duar të ostrogotëve. Perandoria Bizantine bëri ç'qe e mundur për t'i larguar të porsaardhurit nga ato treva, që ishin të një rëndësie strategjike të jashtëzakonshme për perandorinë. Në fakt ostrogotët shumë shpejt u detyruan të tërhiqeshin prej andej.
Në periudhën midis viteve 500-517 hordhi hunësh të nisura nga rrjedha e poshtme e Danubit, përshkuan viset ballkanike deri në Epir e Thesali, duke shkretuar gjithë vendin. Bregdeti i Shqipërisë vuajti në atë kohë edhe nga sulme të ostrogotëve të organizuara nga Italia, ku ky popull ishte vendosur qysh prej fundit të shek. V.
Gjithsesi, pas kalimit të ostrogotëve në perëndim (488), në pjesën lindore të Perandorisë intensiteti i sulmeve të barbarëve u ul ndjeshëm. Kjo gjendje qetësie relative do të zgjaste deri në dhjetëvjeçarët e parë të shek.VI, kur në kufijtë veriorë u shfaqën popuj të rinj: bullgarët, avarët, antët, gepidët, e mbi të gjitha sllavët. Inkursionet e tyre u intensifikuan qysh në kohën e sundimit të perandorit Justinian. Rreth vitit 548 një turmë e madhe sllavësh plaçkiti e shkretoi disa provinca, duke depërtuar deri në afërsi të Durrësit. Komandantët ushtarakë të Justinianit nuk guxuan t'i futnin trupat e tyre në luftim dhe u mjaftuan t'i ndiqnin nga larg veprimet e sllavëve. Inkursionet sllave u përsëritën thuajse rregullisht edhe në vitet pasardhëse.
Me qëllim që të frenonte zbritjet e barbarëve nga kufijtë veriorë, perandori Justinian me origjinë nga Taurisium i Dardanisë, më i madhi i perandorëve të periudhës së hershme bizantine, i kushtoi vëmendje ngritjes së një sistemi fortifikatash në disa breza, që fillonte nga vija kufitare e Danubit, në veri, dhe zhvillohej valë-valë duke zbritur në drejtim të jugut. Sipas Prokopit të Cezaresë, historian i oborrit të Justinianit, vetëm në atdheun e tij, në Dardani, perandori bizantin meremetoi 61 kështjella dhe ndërtoi nga themelet 8 kështjella të tjera. Një ndër këto kështjella, e quajtur për nder të tij Justiniana Prima (Shkupi), u ngrit në vendlindjen e perandorit, Taurisium.
Numri i kështjellave të ndërtuara në të katër provincat e Ilirisë së Jugut arriti në 168.
Por këto masa mundën t'i frenojnë vetëm përkohësisht sulmet e popujve barbarë. Këto u bënë edhe më kërcënuese, kur me sllavët u bashkuan edhe avarët, një popull luftarak nomad. Pas vdekjes së Justinianit (565), hordhitë sllave shpeshherë së bashku me avarët ose të prira prej tyre, u lëshuan në drejtim të jugut. Rrugët e rrahura prej tyre zbrisnin nga rrjedha e Danubit në drejtim të jugut e juglindjes, ku synonin të godisnin qendra të tilla, si Selanikun, Adrianopojën e vetë Konstandinopojën. Më 586 Selaniku u rrethua nga sllavët, të cilët e vazhduan marshimin e tyre në jug, deri në Peloponez.
Por sulmi më i fuqishëm avaro-sllav në Ilirik qe ai i vitit 609. Hordhitë sllave shkretuan vise të tëra në Maqedoni, Thesali, Beoci e deri në Peloponez, prej nga arritën me anije edhe në ishujt e Egjeut e deri në Azinë e Vogël. Nga kjo valë u prekën edhe provincat e Dardanisë e të Epirit të Vjetër. Atë kohë Selaniku pësoi rrethimin më të gjatë të tij. Në qytet erdhën dhe u strehuan edhe të ikur nga viset më veriore, ndër të cilët edhe nga Nishi.
Megjithëse drejtimi kryesor i dyndjeve avaro-sllave ishin viset jugore të Ballkanit dhe qendrat e mëdha si Selaniku e vetë Konstandinopoja, inkursionet shkatërruese nuk kursyen edhe brezin perëndimor të trevave iliro-shqiptare. Në radhë të parë prej tyre vuajtën viset dalmatine dhe provinca e Prevalit. Në vitin 592 një pararojë avaro-sllave arriti të shtyhej deri në qytetin e Lezhës. Disa vjet më vonë prej sllavëve u pushtua dhe u shkretua përfundimisht Salona. Banorët e qytetit dalmatin gjetën shpëtim në ishujt pranë e në Split. Në provincën e Prevalit, u rrënua qyteti i Dioklesë, banorët e të cilit kaluan në Tivar. Qendrat e tjera, si Budua, Ulqini, Shkodra, Lezha, rezistuan dhe patën vazhdimësi jete edhe në shekujt e ardhshëm.
Ndryshe nga popujt e tjerë, dyndjet e sllavëve në Ballkan u shoqëruan me një dukuri të re, atë të ngulimeve. Në vendet e shkelura prej tyre, sllavët u ngulën duke formuar të ashtuquajturat "Sklavini" (vende të sllavëve). Në fund të shek.VI e fillim të shek. VII, Sklavini të tilla ishin formuar në Maqedoni, Traki, Thesali, Beoti e, në një numër mjaft të madh, në Peloponez. Prej Maqedonie, grupe të veçanta sllavësh arritën të depërtojnë dhe të vendosen në lartësitë përgjatë luginës së lumit Devoll e Osum, por pa formuar bashkësi kompakte.
Në bregdetin dalmat, duke filluar nga gryka e Kotorrit e sipër, u vendosën tributë sllave të trebinjëve, kanavlitëve, zaklumëve, narentanëve. Konstandin Porfirogjeneti, perandor e historian bizantin i shek. X, i numëron këto bashkësi si fise sllave. Por diokleasit, që banonin më poshtë grykës së Kotorrit, ai nuk i përfshin ndër popujt sllavë. Në fillim të shek.VII, perandor Herakli lejoi vendosjen e dy fiseve të mëdha sllave, të kroatëve dhe të serbëve. Këta të fundit zunë vendet e përshkuara nga lumenjtë Lim e Drina e sipërme bashkë me Pivën e Tarën, luginën e Ibrit dhe rrjedhën e sipërme të Moravës perëndimore. Në jug dhe në perëndim serbët kufizoheshin me diokletë si dhe me trebinjët e zaklumët sllavë, që ndonjëherë njësohen me serbët. Bërthamën e vendeve serbe e përbënte krahina e Rashës, që e merrte emrin nga kështjella me të njëjtin emër, në veri të Novi-Pazarit të sotëm. Në jug vendet e serbëve arrinin deri në burimet e lumit Lim.
Në përfundim të dyndjeve të popujve gjatë shek. IV-VI e sidomos të kolonizimit sllav të shek. VI-VII, përbërja etnike e trevave ballkanike, pësoi modifikime të ndjeshme. Në viset danubiane, në ato të Istries, të Dalmacisë e të rajoneve të brendshme u vendosën në mënyrë mjaft intensive popullsitë e reja sllave: trebinjatët, kanavlitët, paganët, serbët, kroatët. Masa sllavësh u vendosën në zonën e Nishit dhe përgjatë luginës së Vardarit, e deri në Selanik. Prej këndej, grupe të veçuara depërtuan nëpër luginat e Devollit e Vjosës, duke zënë kryesisht lartësitë përgjatë tyre. Ngulime sllave pati edhe në malësitë midis Thesalisë dhe Epirit (malet e Pindit). Vendosje masive të bashkësive sllave pati në Traki e Greqi, veçanërisht në Gadishullin e Peloponezit. Historiani bizantin i shek. X, Konstandin Porfirogjeneti, thotë se në atë kohë Peloponezi "ishte sllavizuar plotësisht". Gjithsesi, burimet historike, të dhënat arkeologjike e ato gjuhësore, i kanë shtyrë studiuesit të dalin në përfundimin se brezi perëndimor i Ballkanit që përfshihej në provincat diokleciane të Prevalit, Epirit të Ri dhe të Epirit të Vjetër, me një shtyrje ku më shumë e ku më pak të thellë drejt brendësisë, është ndër rajonet më pak të prekur nga kolonizimi sllav. Përkundrazi, popullsia e hershme autoktone iliro-shqiptare u përforcua në këtë gjerësi gjeografike me grupe të tjera iliro-shqiptare të ardhura nga viset e brendshme, ku invazioni sllav kishte qenë masiv. Një zhvendosje e tillë e popullsisë autoktone iliro-shqiptare drejt zonave më të sigurta jugore dëshmohet pas rënies së Nishit, të Dardanisë e të Salonës në bregdetin dalmat pas vitit 612. 
Gjithsesi, burimet historike të mesjetës së hershme, ndërsa flasin për krijimin e zonave kompakte të sllavizuara (sklavini) në viset fqinje të Dalmacisë, Rashës, Maqedonisë, Peloponezit etj., nuk përmendin ekzistencën e të tillave në katër provincat e Ilirikut Perëndimor. Mbijetesa, historikisht e dokumentuar, në këto treva të qyteteve antike, e qendrave dhe e strukturave kishtare, si dhe prania ndonëse e dobësuar e pushtetit bizantin flasin përgjithësisht për ekzistencën këtu të kushteve pak a shumë normale të jetës në shekujt e errët të mesjetës. 
Grupet e izoluara sllave që kishin arritur të depërtonin drejt luginave të Devollit e Osumit, nuk arritën të organizoheshin në bashkësi kompakte. Për më tepër, duke filluar me Justinianin II, me qëllim që të siguronte ndërlidhjet jetike me bregdetin adriatik në boshtin e rrugës Egnatia, Perandoria Bizantine shpërnguli popullsi të tëra sllave nga viset që ishin në rrezen e saj duke i çuar në Azinë e Vogël.
Fuqizimi i shtetit bullgar, sidomos gjatë sundimit të carëve Simeon e Samuel, në shek. IX - X, u shoqërua me depërtime grupesh sllave, përkatësisht bullgare, që u vendosën kryesisht në vendet e prekura që më parë nga kolonizimi sllav. Por, me rënien e Perandorisë Bullgare dhe me rivendosjen e pushtetit bizantin në këto treva, bashkësi të tëra sllave u shpërngulën nga perandorët bizantinë dhe u vendosën në Traki e në Azinë e Vogël. Kjo vlen në radhë të parë për zona me rëndësi strategjike, siç qe Shqipëria. Grupe të tjera, në marrëdhënie me popullsinë vendase erdhën vazhdimisht duke u tretur e duke u asimiluar.

Përvijimi i hapësirës shqiptare në mesjetë
Që në shek. VII-VIII situata etnike në Ballkan u stabilizua dhe nuk përmenden më dyndje popujsh. Kjo gjendje etnike e shekujve të hershëm të mesjetës, në atë që u konstitua si atdheu mesjetar i shqiptarëve (Albania-Arbëria), mbeti në thelb e pandryshuar edhe në shekujt e mëvonshëm, kur nuk ka njoftime për dyndje të reja popujsh, nëse përjashtohen në shek. VIII-IX inkursionet episodike në brigjet shqiptare të arabëve të Sicilisë, të cilët gjithsesi nuk u vendosën në këto anë. Kronikat e vjetra serbe që përshkruajnë ekspansionin e shtetit serb të Rashës në Kosovë e në Diokle (Gentë) në shek. XII, bëjnë të njohur se serbët gjetën në ato treva një popullsi që ato e quajnë të huaj (barbare), ndërkohë që burime të tjera qoftë serbe, raguzane ose perëndimore, flasin në mënyrë më eksplicite për shqiptarë (Arbanasi, Arbanenses) në ato treva. Karvanet e tregtarëve që në shek. XIII-XV niseshin nga Raguza (Dubrovniku) e nëpërmjet Breskovës e Rudnikut (Sanxhak) mbërrinin në Trepçë e në Novobërdë, kalonin nëpër vende të banuara nga shqiptarë e ku flitej gjuha shqipe (lingua albanesca).
Shtrirja në këto treva e shtetit serb të Stefan Nemanjës, në çerekun e fundit të shek. XII, solli aty elementë sllavë, që erdhën dhe iu shtuan grupeve të tjera sllave të kohëve të kolonizimit të parë sllav (shek. VI-VII). Në Diokle, krahas popullsive shqiptare edhe atyre sllave, në disa nga qytetet e bregdetit mbijetonin edhe grupe të vogla popullsish të romanizuara, të përmendura edhe nga historiani-perandor Konstandin Porfirogjeneti (shek. X). Për rrjedhojë, në shek. XIV Dioklea-Genta (Zeta), veçanërisht ana e sipërme e saj, u shfaqej të huajve si një vend "me popuj e fe të ndryshme". Gjithsesi, gjatë gjithë mesjetës krahina e bashkësi të tëra, si Kuçi, Markajt (Markoviçët), Pastroviçët, Piprët, Gjurashët (Cërnojeviçët) etj., njihen si shqiptare. 
Marrëdhëniet e diokleasve me popullsitë tashmë sllave në veri të tyre, me trivunët dhe kanalitët, u shprehën edhe në ndikime politike të ndërsjella. Kështu, aty nga mesi i shek. XI Dioklea kishte një sundimtar, Stefan Vojisllavin, që pas çdo gjase ishte sllav. Në fakt, historiani bashkëkohës bizantin, Kekaumenos, e cilëson atë trivunas serb, duke dëshmuar faktin se ai ishte i huaj në Diokle.
Në drejtim të jugut popullsitë shqiptare shtriheshin në Epirin e Vjetër (tema e Nikopojës). Kjo trevë i përjetoi më butë tronditjet etnike të fillimeve të mesjetës. Burimet vërtet të rralla greko-bizantine të shek. VII-XII vazhdojnë traditën e kohëve antike, duke i cilësuar banorët e Epirit si "ilirë" ose "barbarofonë", pra, që flasin gjuhë të huaj. Nga ai moment edhe këtu filloi të përdoret termi "arbëreshë" (arbanenses, arbanitai) me të cilin tashmë thirreshin pasardhësit e ilirëve të lashtë. Burime bizantine të shek XIV, si "Panegjiriku i Manuel Paleologut" apo historiani Joan Kantakuzeni, ndërsa e cilësojnë si shqiptare popullsinë e Epirit, nuk mungojnë të saktësojnë se shqiptarët epiriotë të kohëve të tyre janë pasardhësit e fiseve të dikurshme të tesprotëve, kaonëve e molosëve.
Trevat e Epirit ishin ato nga ku më së shumti e pati prejardhjen vala e madhe e shtegtimeve shqiptare e shek. XIV-XV drejt Greqisë. Megjithatë, edhe pas kësaj hemorragjie të madhe, regjistrimet osmane të shek. XV-XVI konfirmojnë praninë e një popullsie të madhe e kompakte shqiptare në gjithë shtrirjen e Epirit.
Në kuadrin e trevave shqiptare, Arbri (Arbanon-Arbanum-Raban) zinte në mesjetë një vend të veçantë. I vendosur në qendër të tyre, në hapësirën e përfshirë mes Lezhës-Dibrës-Ohrit-Vlorës, dhe i përshkruar mes për mes nga boshti i rrugës strategjike Egnatia, Arbri u bë bërthama e trojeve shqiptare në të cilën në mënyrë më konsekuente e intensive u zhvilluan proceset ekonomike, politike, kulturore e psikologjike, që plazmuan qenien historike të kombit shqiptar. Me të drejtë, studiues si M. Shuflai, K. Jireçek, G. Prinzig, M. Angold, e kanë vlerësuar këtë territor si "bërthamën e trojeve shqiptare".
Emri i vendit, Arbër, dhe i banorëve të tij, arbëreshë, trashëgohej nga kohët antike. Në fakt, në shek. II të erës sonë, gjeografi aleksandrin Ptolemeu, njoftonte praninë në këto territore të një fisi me emrin albanoi dhe të kryeqendrës së tyre, Albanopolis. Këta etnonimë iu trashëguan vendit dhe banorëve të tij edhe në mesjetë. Dhe falë rolit qendror që Arbri dhe arbrit luajtën në fatet historike të universit shqiptar, këta emra etnikë u shtrinë dora-dorës edhe në viset e tjera në veri, në jug e në lindje të tyre, ku banonte e njëjta popullsi.
Tashmë në shek. XIII, Shqipëri (Albania) dhe shqiptarë (Albanenses) quheshin trevat dhe popullsitë nga kufijtë e Dioklesë (Gentës) e deri në gjirin e Prevezës. Udhëtarët e huaj dallojnë në të gjithë këtë shtrirje një popullsi me tipare etno-kulturore unitare.

Shqiptarët e hershëm dhe Kultura e Komanit
Në vitin 1898 u ra në gjurmë të një varreze të madhe, pranë Kalasë së Dalmaces, në fshatin Koman të Pukës. Në vazhdim u zbulua një numër i madh varrezash të ngjashme, rreth 30, të përhapura kryesisht në Shqipërinë e Veriut e në atë të Mesme. Shpërndarja gjeografike, tipologjia, inventari dhe kronologjia e njëjtë e këtyre varrezave i ka shtyrë studiuesit të identifikojnë në to kulturën e hershme mesjetare shqiptare, të quajtur "Kultura e Komanit" (shek. VI-VIII). Në vitet e fundit zbulime të "Kulturës së Komanit" janë bërë edhe në Shqipërinë e Jugut si dhe përtej kufijve shtetërorë, në Mal të Zi, Kosovë, Maqedoni e në Greqi.
"Kultura e Komanit" është kultura e një populli që në shek. VI-VIII ishte në kapërcyell të dy epokave, nga ajo e vonë antike, në periudhën e hershme mesjetare. Tipologjia e varreve, orientimi i tyre, inventari i armëve, i veglave të punës dhe i stolive, me praninë e elementëve të shumtë të simbolikës ilire, e lidhin "Kulturën e Komanit" me të kaluarën ilire të këtyre trojeve dhe me banorët e lashtë të tyre, ilirët.
Por, përveç elementëve të vazhdimësisë ilire, "Kultura e Komanit" përmban edhe elementë të rinj, që lidhen me periudhën e hershme bizantine. Durrësi, baza më e rëndësishme e Perandorisë Bizantine në perëndim, ishte qendra nga ku në thellësi të trevave shqiptare mbërrinin importet dhe, në përgjithësi, ndikimet bizantine. Këto të fundit shquhen qartë në disa grupe stolish, si tokëza rripi, brosha të praruara, vathë etj. Por, mbi të gjitha, ndikimi bizantin materializohet në elementë të artit, pra dhe të besimit kristian. Të tillë janë vathët me motive palloi, skena të Eukarestisë ose unaza me formula e lutje të krishtera.
Ndërkohë që në shumë nga stolitë e gjetura në varrezat e "Kulturës së Komanit" dallohet qartë mbijetesa e motiveve pagane (p.sh. disku diellor), prania edhe e motiveve kristiane dëshmon se bartësit e "Kulturës së Komanit" kishin përqafuar, ose ishin duke përqafuar, besimin e krishterë. Në këtë kohë, pra në shek. VI-VIII, krishterimi, i përhapur nga qendrat urbane, si Durrësi, Shkodra, Ohri etj., kishte mundur të depërtonte edhe në zonat e brendshme rurale, ku dëshmohet "Kultura e Komanit".
"Kultura e Komanit", qoftë në trashëgiminë e saj të kulturës së lashtë ilire, qoftë me elementet e reja të periudhës së hershme bizantine e, në fund, me shenjat e qarta të besimit të krishterë, është specifike për hapësirën ku dëshmohen shqiptarët në mesjetë. Ajo i dallon në mënyrë të qartë, bartësit e saj, shqiptarët, nga fqinjët e tyre të rinj e të vjetër, sllavët e grekët.

2. RURALIZIMI I JETËS NË MESJETËN E HERSHME

Kushtet natyrore
Tabloja mjaft e larmishme e kushteve natyrore përcaktoi në një shkallë të madhe ndarjen e trevave shqiptare në disa rajone bujqësore me drejtime e karakteristika të ndryshme të prodhimit.
Dallohej pa dyshim në këtë drejtim ajo që historiania bizantine e shek. XI-XII, Ana Komnena, e quan "fusha ilirike" dhe që njësohej me ultësirën perëndimore shqiptare, ku ndodheshin rajonet bujqësore dhe qytetet ndër më të begatat e Shqipërisë mesjetare. Këto vise ofronin kushte të përshtatshme për zhvillimin e një bujqësie intensive dhe për zbatimin e një agroteknike të përparuar. I tillë ishte rajoni i Shkodrës, ai i Durrësit (fusha e Skurrisë etj.), zona e Karavastasë si pjesë e fushës së Myzeqesë (Myzakia=vendi i Muzakëve) dhe treva tejet e begatë e Vagenetisë (Çamërisë) në skajin jugor. I gjithë ky rajon karakterizohej nga një pjellori relativisht e lartë e tokës dhe që deri në shek. XIV nuk ishte prekur ende nga dukuria e moçalizimit, që erdhi si rezultat i shpyllëzimeve masive dhe i braktisjes së tokave në prag të pushtimit osman. Drithërat (gruri, elbi, meli) përbënin produktin kryesor të këtyre zonave. Por po aq të dëgjuara ishin prodhimet e kopshtarisë, vreshtarisë e të blegtorisë. Kultura e ullirit kishte përhapje mjaft të gjerë, duke u shtrirë në veri deri në rrethinat e Ulqinit, të Shkodrës e të Drishtit, ndërsa kultura e mëndafshit (serikultura) qe e përqendruar në zonën e Shkodrës, Vlorës, Beratit e të Këlcyrës.
Në të gjithë ultësirën perëndimore shqiptare, ku dikur kishin lulëzuar latifondet e mëdha, edhe në kushtet e reja prona e madhe tokësore vazhdoi të ekzistonte në zotërim të personave laikë apo të institucioneve fetare. Këto të fundit dalin që herët si grumbulluese fondesh të mëdha tokësore. Që në shek. VI bëhet fjalë për prona të mëdha të kishës (patrimonia) në zonën e Shkodrës (të Prevalitanisë). Një pjesë e mirë e këtyre, bashkë me toka të tjera, figurojnë më vonë si pronë e manastireve të mëdha, katolike e ortodokse, të atij rajoni. Njëlloj të pasura me toka ishin edhe manastiret dhe peshkopatat e zonës së Durrësit, ato të Beratit apo të Vagenetisë në jug.
Njëkohësisht me institucionet fetare, fonde të mëdha tokash figurojnë në pronësi të personave laikë, që i përkisnin aristokracisë vendase por që, në ndonjë rast, ishin edhe fisnikë të huaj. Prania e këtyre të fundit, dhe në përgjithësi kontaktet që bregdeti i Adriatikut dhe ai i Jonit patën me Italinë, bënë që marrëdhëniet agrare të ndikoheshin aty nga modeli perëndimor i feudalizmit. Në dokumentet e shek. XIII-XV, që kanë të bëjnë me këto treva, ndeshet vazhdimisht një terminologji që flet për praninë aty të institucioneve feudale, tipike perëndimore, siç qe feudi (feudum), vasaliteti (vassallagium), betimi (juramentum), mbrojtja feudale (protectio), imuniteti (immunitas) etj.
Rajone të zhvilluara dhe dendësisht të banuara qenë edhe ato të rrafshnaltave ose luginave të brendshme të Kosovës, Dibrës, Ohrit, Korçës, Devollit, Matit, Këlcyrës, Drinit etj. Këto përshkoheshin nga një rrjetë e dendur rrugësh komunikimi dhe nuk përbënin kurrsesi enklava të izoluara. Edhe këtu, ashtu si në ultësirën bregdetare perëndimore, procesi i përqendrimit të tokave në pak duar ndodhi shpejt dhe pjesa më e madhe e fondit tokësor ndahej mes një grupi pronarësh të mëdhenj ose institucioneve fetare. Këto treva qenë në Shqipëri trevat ku gjeti përhapjen klasike feudalizmi i tipit bizantin, i mishëruar në institucionin e pronies.
Së fundi, rajoni i tretë ishte ai i malësive dhe i zonave të thella, që zinte një pjesë të mirë të territorit. Këtu peshën kryesore në veprimtarinë ekonomike e zinte blegtoria, kurse kultivimi i arave kufizohej në lugina e në ngastra të ngushta të hapura me mund në sipërfaqet e pjerrëta apo në pyjet. Karakteristikë e këtyre zonave ishte mobiliteti (lëvizshmëria) periodike e një pjese të popullsisë të lidhur kryekëput me ekonominë blegtorale dhe që përcaktohej nga ndërrimi i kullotave, nga mali në verë, në fushat bregdetare gjatë stinës së dimrit (tranzumanca). Ndonëse banesa e qëndrueshme e blegtorëve ndodhej në katundin malor, ndodhte shpesh që, gjatë shtegtimit me bagëtitë e tyre drejt fushave bregdetare, në dimër, ata të merrnin me vete edhe familjet, me të cilat sistemoheshin përkohësisht në kasolle të ngritura kryesisht me dru e kashtë. Jo rrallë kjo popullsi blegtorale, e vendosur përkohësisht gjatë muajve të dimrit në zonat fushore bregdetare, ngulej aty në mënyrë të qëndrueshme, duke sjellë ndryshime të rëndësishme në strukturën dhe shpërndarjen e popullsisë. Nga ana tjetër, me zhvendosjet e saj të pandërprera nga fusha në mal e anasjelltas, kjo popullsi blegtore bëhej një faktor ndërlidhës midis sektorëve të ndryshëm të popullsisë shqiptare duke kontribuar në homogjenizimin e saj. Kështu, norma, doke dhe institucione të kahershme shqiptare, të ruajtura në malësi në format e tyre të pastra, me kohë zbritën dhe depërtuan edhe në shoqërinë shqiptare të zonave fushore bregdetare dhe të qyteteve, ndërkohë që praktika dhe institucione të shoqërisë "së qytetëruar" arritën deri në viset më të largëta malore, duke ndikuar në zhvillimet ekonomike, shoqërore, politike e kulturore të tyre.

Marrëdhëniet e pronës në fshatin shqiptar në shek. VIII-X.
Bashkësia fshatare dhe ngastrat ushtarake
Kalimi në periudhën e mesjetës edhe në Shqipëri e zhvendosi qendrën e gravitetit ekonomik në fshat, ku qe përqendruar edhe masa dërrmuese e popullsisë. Funksioni ekonomik i qyteteve u rrudh dhe këto, duke përjashtuar Durrësin edhe ndonjë tjetër, përgjithësisht mbijetuan si qendra administrativo-ushtarake e peshkopale. Disa syresh, si Skampa, Apolonia, Bylis, Amantia, Onkezmi, Euroia etj., pushuan së ekzistuari si qendra të banuara që në të dalë të periudhës antike.
Qeliza jetësore e shoqërisë shqiptare u bë bashkësia fshatare, një grupim njerëzish i organizuar mbi bazën e një territori të përbashkët dhe të interesave të përbashkët. Lidhjet e gjakut te bashkësia fshatare ruajnë deri diku rëndësinë e tyre, por ato nuk janë më kryesore, si dikur në bashkësinë fisnore. Organizimi në bashkësi e kapërcente në ndonjë rast kuadrin e një vendbanimi fshatar, duke përfshirë disa të tilla. Kështu lindën bashkimet krahinore, që u njohën si të tilla edhe në kuadrin e organizimit administrativ e kishtar bizantin. Duke filluar nga shek. VIII, të tilla në trevat shqiptare përmënden: Kunavia, Stefaniaka, Pulti, Devolli, Kolonja, Himara, Vagenetia.
Organizimi dhe funksionimi i bashkësive fshatare në Perandorinë Bizantine në fazën e hershme (shek. VII-VIII) pasqyrohet në një dokument juridik të kohës, në të ashtuquajturin "Ligji bujqësor" (nomos georgikos). Ligji në fjalë kishte vlerë për të gjitha territoret ballkanike të Perandorisë Bizantine dhe, në këtë kuadër, edhe për trojet shqiptare. Mjaft norma dhe institucione, që gjejnë pasqyrim në "Ligjin bujqësor", u futën në të drejtën dokesore dhe si të tilla mbijetuan deri në kohët e reja në fshatin shqiptar.
Është e qartë që "Ligji bujqësor" pasqyron gjendjen e bashkësive fshatare në fazën e shpërbërjes, kur prona private po karakterizonte gjithnjë e më shumë marrëdhëniet e pronës.
Fshatarët, të cilët jo rastësisht quhen aty "zot" (kyrios), kishin tokën e tyre arë, vreshtat, kopshtet, që, së bashku me shtëpinë dhe me bagëtitë, përbënin pasurinë kryesore vetjake të familjes fshatare. Mullinjtë, dhe shpeshherë edhe pyjet, ishin pronë e individëve të veçantë. Si pronë vetjake, arat, vreshtat, kopshtet, bagëtia etj., mund të trashëgoheshin, të shkëmbeheshin, të ndaheshin, të jepeshin me qira, të liheshin peng, madje më vonë edhe të shiteshin, veç brendapërbrenda bashkësisë. Pra, siç shihet, që në kohën e "Ligjit bujqësor" ekzistonin premisat ligjore për polarizimin shoqëror në gjirin e bashkësisë, nëpërmjet grumbullimit të mjeteve e pasurive në pak duar.
Dhunimi çfarëdo i pronës individuale ndëshkohej me masa që shkonin nga zhdëmtimi e deri në dënime të ashpra trupore, si me rrahje, damkosje me hekur të nxehtë, me verbim apo me prerjen e dorës. S'ka dyshim që ndëshkime të tilla të vrazhda pasqyrojnë ndikimin që ushtroi mbi të drejtën bizantine e drejta dokesore e popujve barbarë, që erdhën e u vendosën në territorin bizantin në shek. V-VII.
Me gjithë konsolidimin e pronës individuale, dispozitat e "Ligjit bujqësor" tregojnë se, në kohën e veprimit të tij, pronësia e përbashkët nuk ishte zhdukur përfundimisht. Kullotat, pyjet, ujërat, tokat djerrë, vazhdonin të ishin pronë e bashkësisë dhe të administroheshin nga kjo. Bashkësia kishte një fond tokash të lira e të papunuara, që herë pas here ua ndante sipas nevojave anëtarëve të bashkësisë duke zbatuar sistemin e shortit (kleros). Një mbeturinë e kohëve, kur tokat ishin pasuri e përbashkët, ishte edhe sistemi i "arave të hapura", sipas të cilit, me përfundimin e korrjeve, bagëtitë mund të kullosnin lirisht në ngastrat e njërit apo tjetrit. Po ashtu, arat e braktisura, pas një afati të caktuar, i ktheheshin përsëri bashkësisë. Kjo mund t`i përdorte për të kompensuar anëtarët e bashkësisë që kishin nevojë për ngastra të reja shtesë ose që dëshironin të ndërronin tokën e mëparshme. Bashkësia, gjithashtu, kujdesej për veprimtari me interes të përbashkët, për shfrytëzimin e ujrave, për pajtimin e barinjve që kullotnin tufat e fshatit dhe që i shoqëronin ato në shtegtimet nga kullotat verore në ato dimërore, për pajtimin e mjeshtërve zejtarë që kryenin punime për nevoja të bashkësisë dhe të anëtarëve të veçantë të saj.
Njësi bazë shoqërore e bashkësisë ishte familja e madhe patriarkale, që bashkonte disa breza dhe që drejtohej nga më plaku. Të parët e familjeve, pjesëtarë të bashkësisë, formonin "këshillin e pleqve", i cili trajtonte dhe zgjidhte në bazë të dokeve, të gjitha problemet që kishin të bënin me marrëdhëniet e brendshme të bashkësisë, si dhe me marrëdhëniet e saj me bashkësitë fqinje dhe me pushtetin qendror.
Gjithsesi, bashkësia fshatare pasqyron periudhën e pasigurisë, që karakterizoi kalimin nga koha e vjetër në kohën e mesme, të shoqëruar me përmbysje të mëdha ekonomike, shoqërore, etnike e kulturore. Duke u ofruar mbrojtje dhe solidaritet antarëve të saj, bashkësia fshatare përfaqësonte një zgjidhje të përshtatshme për përballimin e kushteve të reja.
Por ajo, siç lënë të kuptohet edhe vetë nenet e "Ligjit bujqësor", mbetej një formë organizimi shoqëror kalimtare drejt shoqërisë feudale. Farët e diferencimit shoqëror janë të dukshme në të. Dokumente të shek. VIII-X provojnë se në gjirin e bashkësive qe diferencuar shtresa e "të fuqishmëve" (dynatoi) apo e "të mëdhenjve" (megistanes). Inventari arkeologjik i varrezave të ndryshme të gjetura në vendin tonë, dhe që i përkasin kësaj periudhe të vënies në lëvizje të procesit të feudalizimit, ofron nga ana e tij prova të prekshme, materiale, të diferencimit shoqëror që po përvijohej në shoqërinë shqiptare. 
Krahas varreve me objekte të çmuara, si unaza floriri, monedha e pajisje luftarake, gjenden më së shumti edhe varre me inventar të varfër, ku qenë varrosur ata që në "Ligjin bujqësor" quhen "të skamurit" (aporoi). Këta punonin ngastrat e të tjerëve dhe jepnin për këta të dhjetën e prodhimit ose punonin si rrogtarë të thjeshtë (mistotë).
Përveç faktorëve të brendshëm, në diferencimin shoqëror në gjirin e bashkësive ndikoi dhe shteti. Duke e konsideruar bashkësinë një njësi fiskale, përveçse njësi administrative, shteti mblidhte prej tyre rregullisht detyrime, të cilat rëndonin jo njëlloj mbi anëtarët e bashkësisë. Për t`u shpëtuar tatimeve, të varfërit e gjenin shpesh herë rrugëzgjidhjen në shitjen apo braktisjen e ngastrave të tyre.
Megjithatë, një gjë e tillë nuk sillte zvogëlimin e sasisë së rentës, që i jepej shtetit nga bashkësia, sepse ky zbatonte sistemin e garancisë kolektive (alelengyon), sipas të cilit bashkësia paguante edhe për ata anëtarë që nuk qenë në gjendje të paguanin ose që kishin braktisur ngastrat e tyre ose ua kishin shitur të tjerëve. Në këtë rast të fundit, me qëllim që të mos prishej homogjeniteti i bashkësisë, ligji përcaktonte se të drejtën për blerjen e një ngastre të një anëtari të bashkësisë e kishte së pari fqinji i tij e pastaj një pjesëtar çfarëdo i saj. Kjo normë, që synonte të pengonte depërtimin e pronarëve të huaj në bashkësi, quhej e drejta e parablerjes (protimesis).
Në kohën ku në Bizant sunduan perandorët e "dinastisë maqedone", shek. IX-XI, njohën një përhapje të gjerë të ashtuquajturat "ngastra ushtarake" (stratiotika ktemata). Këto shteti bizantin ua shpërndante bujqve me kusht që këta të kryenin shërbimin ushtarak. Sistemi i "pronave ushtarake" njohu përhapje të gjerë në kohën e riorganizimit politiko-administrativ të Perandorisë Bizantine dhe të ndarjes së territorit të saj në provinca ushtarake (tema). Sistemi i temave, themeli ekonomik e shoqëror i të cilit ishte prona e vogël e bujkut-ushtar (stratiotit), u bë shtylla kurrizore e shtetit dhe e ushtrisë bizantine. Ndaj perandorët bizantinë bënë të pamundurën për t`i ruajtur të paprekura "ngastrat ushtarake" nga sulmi i pronarëve të mëdhenj. Por nëse për një farë kohë ata ia arritën këtij qëllimi, duke nxjerrë edhe legjislacion të posaçëm në mbrojtje të pronës së vogël, me kalimin e kohës u pa qartë se procesi i gllabërimit të ngastrave të vogla ishte i pandalshëm. Rrënimi i këtyre të fundit, qofshin ato prona të stratiotëve apo të anëtarëve të bashkësive fshatare, shkaktoi fillimin e një krize të gjatë e të pandalshme ekonomike, financiare e ushtarake që përfundoi në fund të fundit me vetë shembjen e Perandorisë Bizantine.

3. ORGANIZIMI SHTETËROR DHE JETA POLITIKE

Regjimi i Temave në Shqipëri. 
Tema e Durrësit
Ndonëse mbetej gjithnjë provincë bizantine, Shqipëria i humbi lidhjet e drejtpërdrejta me Perandorinë pas dyndjes e kolonizimit sllav në Ballkan. Strukturat shtetërore-administrative nuk funksiononin më, ndërkohë që në qytete apo jashtë tyre po zhvilloheshin struktura autonome të qeverisjes. Në qendrat e mëdha, si p.sh. në Durrës, fillon e bëhet fjalë për njerëz me ndikim e pushtet, përfaqësues të aristokracisë vendase (arkondët), të cilët luajnë rol gjithnjë e më të dukshëm në zhvillimet politike të vendit. Vetë pushteti bizantin, duke mos qenë në gjendje të vendoste një kontroll të fortë në provincat e tij të skajshme perëndimore, u detyrua të zbatonte këtu forma specifike organizimi e marrëdhëniesh, forma në të cilat elementët lokalë ishin shumë të rëndësishëm. Shembull tipik të këtyre marrëdhënieve të reja përbën në këtë kohë Durrësi dhe treva e tij (Epiri i Ri). Në shek. VII-VIII treva e Durrësit përfaqësonte një arkondat, ku pushteti dhe autoriteti ushtrohej nga arkondët vendas. Këta ishin bartës të autonomisë lokale dhe të vetëqeverisjes. Deri në fillim të shek. IX, Durrësi dhe gjithë prapatoka e tij kaluan një fazë vetëqeverisjeje dhe autonomie. Arkondë të tillë, me atribute pushteti, ndeshen në të njëjtën kohë edhe gjetkë, si në Vageneti (Çamëri), në Kolonjë etj.
Zbehja e rrezikut arab, në lindje, dhe keqësimi i situatës në zotërimet bizantine në Ballkanin Perëndimor dhe në Italinë e Jugut, si rezultat i sulmeve të sllavëve e të frankëve, e shtyu Perandorinë Bizantine të kalojë në një organizim të ri administrativ në këto treva, në atë të temave.
Dihet se regjimi i temave, ose i provincave ushtarake, filloi të zbatohej që nga shek. VII në viset me emergjencë ushtarake. Ai bazohej në thelb në rekrutimin e një ushtrie vendase në radhët e fshatarësisë së lirë, e cila në këmbim të tokës, ofronte shërbimin ushtarak. Në krye të temës qëndronte strategu i emëruar drejtpërdrejt nga perandori bizantin, i cili përqendronte në duart e tij si pushtetin ushtarak, ashtu edhe atë civil. Pas tij vinin funksionarë vartës, si pretori, nënstrategët, kartularët, klisarkët etj.
Ndër këto ofiqe, pretori dhe kartulari kishin karakter civil: pretori merrej me shqyrtimin e çështjeve gjyqësore dhe dërgohej nga pushteti qendror, kurse kartulari kryente detyrat e sekretarit të strategut. Ndër detyrat e tij kryesore ishte ndjekja e procesit të rekrutimit të trupave ushtarake, ajo e problemeve financiare të kancelarisë etj. Nënstrategët e klisarkët, që dëshmohen si pjesëtarë të hierarkisë drejtuese në Temën e Durrësit, kryenin detyra kryekëput ushtarake në njësitë përbërëse të Temës apo në sektorët me rëndësi të posaçme strategjike, siç qenë klisurat (ngushticat) që kontrollonin lëvizjet në rrugëkalimet kryesore.
Në shek. X në krye të Temës së Durrësit gjejmë një katepan që kishte në juridiksion edhe zotërimet bizantine të Puljes (Itali). Në shek. XI komandanti i Temës së Durrësit thirret tashmë me titullin dukë.
Organizimi i ri i temave synonte të konsolidonte forcën ushtarake bizantine nëpërmjet krijimit të një ushtrie që rekrutohej në vend nga radhët e stratiotëve ose bujqve ushtarë, që kishin të drejtën e shfrytëzimit të një parcele toke kundrejt kryerjes së shërbimit ushtarak. Mjaft të dhëna historike provojnë se, në fakt, forcat ushtarake të strategut të Durrësit përfaqësoheshin nga rekrutët vendas (enkoroi dynameis). 
Themelimi i Temës së Durrësit bie me siguri në dhjetëvjeçarët e parë të shek. IX. Si terminus ante quem mund të konsiderohet një letër e vitit 826 e patrikut të Konstandinopojës, Teodor Studiti, për kryepeshkopin e Durrësit, Antonin, ku bëhet fjalë pikërisht edhe për një funksionar laik, Thomanë, në atë kohë me detyrën e hipatit e të kartularit në Durrës.
Juridiksioni i Temës së Durrësit shtrihej prej Tivari në veri, në Gjirin e Vlorës në jug e në një thellësi drejt lindjes, që kapte rrjedhën e lumit Drin. Territoret e tjera shqiptare, që dilnin jashtë kuadrit të Temës së Durrësit, u përfshinë në temat fqinje të Nikopojës, që shtrihej në kufijtë e provincës së dikurshme të Epirit të Vjetër, të Selanikut, e cila kishte nën juridiksionin edhe viset e Kosovës e të Maqedonisë Perëndimore, dhe të Dalmacisë. Të gjitha këto tema u krijuan gjatë shek. IX. Vonë, në vitet e para të shek. XI, në viset e Maqedonisë Perëndimore u krijua një temë e re, qendra e së cilës ishte Shkupi.
Tema e Durrësit ishte në qendër të sistemit mbrojtës bizantin në zotërimet e perëndimit. Kjo është arsyeja që, në raste të veçanta, nën urdhrat e strategut të Durrësit viheshin edhe forcat ushtarake të temave fqinje, përfshirë ato të Italisë bizantine. Si rregull, veprimtaria e ushtrisë së temës përmblidhej brenda kufijve të temës përkatëse. Por, në raste të veçanta, ushtria apo reparte të veçanta të ushtrisë së temës dërgoheshin të vepronin edhe në fronte të tjera, siç ndodhte, p.sh. me luftëtarë nga Tema e Durrësit që dërgoheshin të luftonin në Italinë e Jugut.
Një karakteristikë dalluese për temën e Durrësit ishte roli i madh që elementi vendës shqiptar luante në strukturat administrative e ushtarake të saj. Ushtria e temës bazohej në rekrutët vendas. Nga ana tjetër, edhe elementë të aristokracisë vendase luanin një rol të rëndësishëm duke u integruar në sistemin e temës e duke luajtur shpeshherë një rol parësor në drejtimin e saj. Një rol të tillë ka luajtur p.sh. gjatë shek. X-XI familja e Krisilëve nga Durrësi. Pinjollë të saj u nderuan deri me titujt e lartë proteuon apo patric nga pushteti bizantin. Në vitet e fundit të shek. X e në fillimet e shek. XI, fati i vetë qytetit të Durrësit e rrethinës së tij ishte në duart e fisnikut Gjon Krisili, i cili ia dorëzoi një herë qytetin carit Samuel e ca vjet më vonë ia kaloi atë perandorit bizantin Bazili II. Aty nga viti 1040 i biri i Gjonit arriti të emërohej nga perandori bizantin komandant i ushtrisë së Temës së Durrësit dhe i forcave lokale që do të shkonin të shtronin Dioklenë, që kishte ngritur krye kundër sundimit bizantin. Pinjollë nga familje fisnike shqiptare të Temës së Durrësit, si Skurra, Vrana, Arianiti, Muzaka etj., arritën të zinin poste të rëndësishme në administratën e Temës. Madje, ndonjë syresh ngjiti shkallët e karrierës edhe në administratën qendrore.
Duke lënë mënjanë brezin bregdetar të Adriatikut, bërthamën e Temës së Durrësit e përbënte vendi i Arbrit (greq. Al(r) banon, lat. Al (r) banum, sllav. Raban), me një fjalë treva e përfshirë midis Lezhës, Vlorës, Ohrit e Dibrës. Vendi i Arbrit përfaqësonte mbështetjen kryesore të Temës së Durrësit. Prej andej vinin kontingjentet kryesore ushtarake të Temës. Rëndësia e Arbrit ishte e tillë që, në një moment të caktuar, tema e Durrësit filloi të quhej "Tema e Durrësit dhe e Arbrit". Një emërtim i tillë veç rëndësisë shprehte edhe individualitetin dhe pavarësinë e kësaj krahine brenda kuadrit të temës së Durrësit. Në fakt, Arbri ishte treva ku më tepër se në çdo trevë tjetër shqiptare, proceset politike kishin çuar që herët në krijimin e një autonomie relative ndaj pushtetit bizantin.
Autori bizantin i shek. XI, Mihal Ataliati, e ka fjalën pikërisht për trevën e Arbrit kur thotë se marrëdhëniet e shqiptarëve (Albanoi) me pushtetin bizantin ishin ndërtuar mbi bazën e sistemit të izopolitisë. Por nuk përjashtohet që pohimi i tij të vlejë, ku më shumë e ku më pak, edhe për treva të tjera shqiptare. Sistemi i izopolitisë ishte një sistem i privilegjuar marrëdhëniesh të një komuniteti të caktuar me pushtetin bizantin. Në thelb ai përfaqësonte një lloj statusi federimi, që Perandoria Bizantine u akordonte popujve dhe bashkësive të tjera, me të cilat i lidhte feja dhe përbashkësia e interesave. Statusi i izopolitisë iu akordua nga Bizanti për ca kohë edhe Venedikut. Izopolitia nënkuptonte njohjen e një autonomie të gjerë, përjashtimin nga taksat e detyrimet kryesore, si dhe privilegje të tjera. Detyrimi kryesor i parashikuar nga një sistem i tillë kishte të bënte me furnizimin me trupa ushtarake, të drejtuara nga komandantë vendas, që viheshin në dispozicion të strategut bizantin (në rastin tonë të strategut të Durrësit) në rast fushatash ushtarake.
Të përfshira në ushtrinë bizantine, trupat e Arbrit vepronin jo vetëm në Temën e Durrësit, por edhe jashtë saj, si edhe në vende të tjera, Maqedoni, Greqi, Itali etj. Gjithsesi ato përbënin një strukturë të veçantë, që dallohej nga masa tjetër e ushtrisë bizantine. Forca ushtarake, që treva e Arbrit arrinte të nxirrte në shekujt e mesjetës së hershme, përbënte edhe bazën e statusit të veçantë autonom që ai gëzoi në marrëdhëniet me Perandorinë Bizantine.

Lufta kundër ikonave dhe efektet e saj në Shqipëri
Në kohën e sundimit të Leonit III (717-741), Perandoria Bizantine u përfshi nga një konflikt i ashpër i brendshëm fetar. Në thelb të tij qëndronte interpretimi i ndryshëm që i bëhej rolit që kishin imazhet e shenjta (ikonat) kishin në besimin e krishterë. Duke filluar nga koha e Justinianit kulti i ikonave të shenjtorëve (ikonolatria) njohu një përhapje aq të gjerë në kishën bizantine, saqë u kthye në një nga format kryesore të shprehjes së ndjenjës fetare. Kishat e manastiret u mbushën aso kohe me ikona shenjtorësh të çmuara e të kushtueshme, duke u bërë njëherësh tregues i luksit dhe i pasurisë në të cilin notonin kleri dhe institucionet fetare. Një gjë e tillë ushqente pakënaqësi në një masë të gjerë njerëzish të çdo niveli shoqëror, të cilët mendonin se kisha duhej të ishte si në kohën e apostujve, e varfër dhe e virtytshme. Nga ana tjetër, nuk mungonin edhe në vetë gjirin e kishës prirje kundër kultit të ikonave, sipas të cilave një kult i tillë skishte asgjë të përbashkët me krishterimin, si fe krejtësisht shpirtërore. Këto prirje ishin më të forta në provincat lindore të Bizantit, tokë gjithnjë pjellore për lëvizje fetare, ku vazhdonin të mbijetonin mbeturina të monofizizmit dhe ku atë kohë po forcohej dhe po shtrihej sekti i pavlikanëve, që luftonte kundër çdo forme kulti fetar.
Më në fund, lufta kundër kultit të ikonave ishte rezultat i ndikimit që ushtronin mbi krishterimin bizantin feja islame dhe ajo hebraike, me të cilat Bizanti ishte në kontakt të vazhdueshëm. Të dyja këto fe janë prerazi kundër çdo forme të riprodhimit në figurë të shenjtorëve të vet. Në këtë mënyrë, lufta kundër kultit të ikonave (ikonoklastia) kishte rrënjë të thella fetare, kulturore e shoqërore.
Perandor Leoni III, duke ndërmarrë hapur betejën kundër kultit të ikonave, synonte në radhë të parë të afirmonte fuqinë e pushtetit qendror mbi pushtetin e pakufizuar të institucioneve fetare si dhe mbi provincat, veçanërisht ato periferike, që jo rastësisht u rreshtuan në krahun e adhuruesve të ikonave. Ikonoklastia ndeshi në kundërshtim të ashpër në provincat bizantine të Italisë e të Ilirikut, që ishin nën juridiksionin kishtar të Papës së Romës. Megjithatë edhe këtu ikonoklastia nuk mungoi të bëjë për vete përkrahësit e vet. Kështu, nga dy letra që teologu i njohur bizantin, Teodor Studiti, i dërgoi në vitet 820, kryepeshkopit të Durrësit, Antonit, dhe një murgu tjetër po nga Durrësi, Dionisit, mësohet se ikonoklastia ishte përqafuar në atë dioqezë edhe nga përfaqësues të klerit rregullar (murgjit), të cilët përgjithësisht qenë kundërshtarët më të rreptë të saj.
Nuk ka prova se lufta e ikonave do të ketë marrë në trevat shqiptare format e ashpra që pati në pjesë të tjera të Perandorisë Bizantine. Megjithatë, në kuadrin e saj ndodhi një ngjarje me rëndësi të madhe për zhvillimet jo vetëm kishtare, por edhe për ato politike në trevat shqiptare. Perandori ikonoklast Leoni III i shkëputi ato nga juridiksioni i Papës së Romës dhe i vuri nën varësinë e drejtpërdrejtë të Patriarkatit të Konstandinopojës (732). Ky hap, i shoqëruar edhe me krijimin, në fillim të shek. IX, të temës bizantine të Durrësit e asaj të Nikopojës, ndikoi së tepërmi në forcimin e kontrollit të pushtetit qendror në këto provinca perëndimore të Perandorisë. 

Trevat shqiptare dhe Mbretëria Bullgare (shek. IX-X)
Një ndër arsyet kryesore të krijimit të Temës së Durrësit në gjysmën e parë të shek. IX kishte qenë përballimi i presionit sllav, përkatësisht i atij bullgar. Që nga fundi i shek. VII, nga shkrirja e fiseve sllave dhe atyre bullgare (me origjinë turke), u krijua midis Danubit e maleve Ballkan shteti i parë ballkanik sllav, Mbretëria Bullgare, e cila shumë shpejt u bë një rrezik i madh për Perandorinë Bizantine. Aty nga mesi i shek. IX shteti bullgar i kishte shtrirë kufijtë e tij në Maqedoni dhe, nën mbretin Boris (852-879), përfshiu edhe brezin midis lumit Devoll e Vjosë. Kështjellat e Devollit dhe e Pulkeropolit (Beratit) u bënë baza të pushtetit bullgar në këto anë. Në vitin 864 Borisi përqafoi së bashku me popullin e vet, fenë e krishterë, duke marrë emrin Mihal. Feja e re i dha kohezionin e duhur shtetit sllavo-bullgar dhe i lejoi atij shtrirjen e mëtejshme në territoret bizantine. Në kohën e Simeonit (894-927), Bullgaria arriti shtrirjen e saj më të gjerë. Me përjashtim të Durrësit e të Shkodrës, Simeoni pushtoi krejt viset në Shqipërinë Qendrore e të Poshtme. Në jug ai mori Vlorën e një pjesë të mirë të Temës së Nikopojës. Në vitin 913 perandori bizantin Konstandini VII u detyrua t'i njihte Simeonit titullin Perandor i Bullgarisë dhe të martohej me një vajzë të carit bullgar. Ndërkohë prej vitesh Perandoria Bizantine ishte e detyruar t'u paguante bullgarëve një haraç të përvitshëm.
Por paqja bullgaro-bizantine nuk vazhdoi gjatë. Në vitet që ndoqën ushtritë e Simeonit sulmuan Durrësin dhe shkretuan rrethinat e tij. Më 918 bullgarët u shtynë në jug nëpër Temën e Nikopojës dhe mbërritën në Gjirin e Korintit.
Gjithsesi ëndrra e car Simeonit, për të krijuar një perandori bullgare në vend të asaj bizantine, përfundoi me vdekjen e papritur të tij më 27 maj 927. Trashëgimtarët e tij, Pjetri e Borisi, nuk ishin në lartësinë e Simeonit dhe u detyruan të njihnin, kush më shumë e kush më pak, sovranitetin bizantin.
Pushtimi bullgar la shenja të dukshme edhe në trevat shqiptare, sidomos në korridorin që zgjatej nëpër luginën e lumit Devoll e deri në bregdet, ku ai vazhdoi të ruhet deri në fillimet e shek. XI. Në krye të krahinave të veçanta këtu u vunë bujarë bullgarë, të cilët shpeshherë sollën me vete njerëzit e tyre, përfshirë edhe klerikë bullgarë, që ndihmuan për depërtimin e një kulture sllavo-bizantine në këto treva. Në gjysmën e dytë të shek. IX në zonën e Ohrit, Korçës, Devollit, Beratit zhvilloi aktivitetin e tij misionar Klementi i Ohrit, dishepull i Cirilit e Metodit, i cili punoi për vite me radhë për hapjen e shkollave e të kishave sllave. Nga kjo kohë trevat midis rrjedhës së Devollit e të Vjosës u përfshinë në ndikimin kishtar e kulturor të Ohrit, të cilin bullgarët e kthyen në qendër të Patriarkatit të pavarur bullgar. Me pushtimin bullgar të shek. IX-X lidhet edhe lulëzimi i disa qendrave të rëndësishme ushtarako-administrative e kishtare, siç ishin Devolli, Glavinica (Ballshi) etj. Në bazilikën madhështore të Ballshit u gjet në fillimet e shek. XX edhe një mbishkrim i gdhendur, që kujtonte kthimin e Boris-Mihalit dhe të popullit bullgar në fenë e krishterë më 864.
Pas disa dekadash nënshtrimi ndaj Perandorisë Bizantine, si rezultat i një kryengritjeje antibizantine që pati për epiqendër Maqedoninë, në fronin bullgar erdhi car Samueli (976-1014). Nën sundimin e tij, qendra e shtetit bullgar u zhvendos nga lindja, Preslavi, në Prespë e në Ohër. Në këtë kuadër trevat shqiptare morën një rëndësi të dorës së parë dhe u përfshinë për së afërmi në konfliktin e gjatë midis Samuelit dhe Perandorisë Bizantine. Car Samueli bashkoi nën sundimin e tij krejt Maqedoninë deri në Selanik, trevën e vjetër bullgare midis Danubit dhe vargmaleve Ballkan, si dhe Thesalinë, Temat e Nikopojës e të Durrësit, si dhe Dioklenë e Rashën në Veri. Nën sundimin e tij u rimëkëmb Patriarkati i pavarur bullgar, i cili vendosi përfundimisht selinë në Ohër, kryeqendra e Samuelit.
Dëshmitë historike tregojnë se car Samueli nuk synoi të sjellë një përmbysje në strukturat administrativo-ushtarake të trevave shqiptare të pushtuara prej tij. Kështu, në Diokle, ai la në pushtet princin Gjon Vladimir, të cilit për më tepër i ofroi dorën e vajzës së tij, Kozarës. Në Durrës, pas vitit 997, Samueli nuk i preku privilegjet dhe pushtetin e parisë së qytetit, që përfaqësohej nga familja e fuqishme e Krisilëve. Gjon Krisili, proteuon i qytetit, e kishte favorizuar kalimin e qytetit në duart e Samuelit. Aleanca e carit bullgar me Krisilët e parinë durrsake u vulos edhe me martesën e tij me të bijën e Gjon Krisilit. Në trevën e Vlorës e të Beratit, Samueli ia besoi komandën pinjollit të një familjeje fisnike vendase, Elinagër Frëngut. Po kështu veproi në Devoll, Kolonjë, Vageneti e gjetkë. Shtrirja e pushtetit të Samuelit në këto vende u lehtësua edhe për faktin se ai zbatoi një sistem të ri detyrimesh ndaj fshatarësisë, i cili mbështetej mbi kontributet në natyrë e në lehtësira të tjera.
Kundërshtar i car Samuelit, që në fillim të sundimit të tij, ishte perandori i ri bizantin, Bazili II, i mbiquajtur "Bullgarovrasësi", (976-1025). Përpjekja e parë serioze e tij për të goditur perandorinë e Samuelit përfundoi me disfatë më 986 në afërsi të Sofjes (Serdika). Pas kësaj, perandor Bazili II kërkoi të gjejë aleatë në vetë trevat e pushtuara nga cari bullgar. Në vitin 1001 shpërtheu kundërofensiva e madhe bizantine e Bazilit II.
Në vitin 1004 Shkupi u kthye në duart e bizantinëve e pas një viti, si rezultat i një marrëveshjeje të fshehtë me proteuonin Gjon Krisili, edhe Durrësi iu dorëzua perandorit Bazili II. Qeveritari i vënë aty nga Samueli, Torona, dhëndër i carit bullgar, u arratis në oborrin bizantin. Me anë premtimesh e të marrëveshjeve paraprake, Bazili II arriti të bëjë për vete edhe qeveritarë e fisnikë të tjerë lokalë në Berat e në Devoll. Pak nga pak rrethi u shtrëngua rrotull Ohrit, kryeqendrës së Samuelit. Në qershor 1014, Bazili II i shkaktoi një disfatë të rëndë ushtrisë bullgare në ngushticat e malit Belashik, në rrjedhën e sipërme të Strumës. Rreth 15 000 luftëtarë të Samuelit u zunë robë. Vetë Samueli i shpëtoi me vështirësi kapjes dhe u strehua në kështjellën e Përlepit. Bazili II urdhëroi të verbohen robërit bullgarë dhe t'i dërgoheshin carit të tyre në Përlep. Pamja makabër e kësaj ushtrie të verbër e tmerroi Samuelin që vdiq në vend (6 tetor 1014).
Vdekja e Samuelit shoqëroi edhe shpërbërjen e perandorisë ballkanike të tij. Ivan Vladislavi (1015-1018) u përpoq të vendoste përsëri hegjemoninë bullgare në provincat perëndimore të Dioklesë, Durrësit e të Nikopojës. Por, në shkurt të vitit 1018, gjatë një sulmi mbi Durrës, cari i fundit i Perandorisë Bullgare mbeti i vrarë. Pas kësaj, Bazili hyri triumfues në Ohër, ndërkohë që ushtria e tij i shuajti vatrat e fundit të qëndresës bullgare në lartësitë e Tomorrit, në Vlorë e në Thesali.
Pavarësisht nga egërsia me të cilën Bazili II asgjësoi Perandorinë Bullgare ndaj vendeve e popullsive, që futi përsëri nën sundimin bizantin, ai ndoqi një politikë të matur. Kështu, ai la këtu në fuqi edhe paskëtaj sistemin e detyrimeve në natyrë, të vendosur gjatë sundimit bullgar. Bujqit edhe paskëtaj i detyroheshin shtetit një mod grurë, një mod miell dhe një shtambë verë. Patriarkati i Ohrit vërtet u ul prej tij në shkallën e kryepeshkopatës, por edhe kështu Bazili II i njohu kësaj një sërë privilegjesh që kisha e Ohrit i kishte fituar në kohën e sundimit bullgar. Po kështu nuk u prek juridiksioni i kryepeshkopatës së Ohrit, e cila me gjithë protestat e kryepeshkopatave fqinje, veçanërisht asaj të Durrësit, vazhdoi të ketë në varësi mjaft peshkopata që s'kishin qenë sufragane të sajat dhe që ishin bërë të tilla nën sundimin bullgar. Këto të fundit perandori Bazili II i pajisi me toka e bujq me anë diplomash të veçanta. Me toka, privilegje, tituj dhe me ofiqe Bazili II pajisi edhe ata krerë shqiptarë, që gjatë luftërave me Samuelin kishin qëndruar në krah të tij. Njërit prej tyre, patricit David Arianiti, që llogaritej ndër komandatët më të shquar të tij në betejat me bullgarët, perandori i besoi postin e rëndësishëm e delikat të strategut të Temës së porsakrijuar të Shkupit. Kjo Temë së bashku me Temën tjetër të Paradunavit (Bullgari) kishin për detyrë të kontrollonin territoret e mbretërisë së dikurshme bullgare dhe të shtypnin që në embrion çdo përpjekje të re për shkëputje nga Bizanti.
Në krye të Temës së Durrësit, pikëmbështetja kryesore e bizantinëve në bregdetin Adriatik, u vu një dukë, njëlloj si në Temën e Selanikut, gjë që nënvizonte rëndësinë e veçantë të saj. Po kështu u veprua më vonë edhe me Temën e Shkupit. 

Kriza e regjimit të temave dhe revoltat e dukëve bizantinë
të Durrësit në gjysmën e dytë të shek. XI
Kryengritja e madhe panballkanike e viteve 1040-1041, si dhe ajo e vitit 1073, që patën jehonë të thellë edhe në trevat shqiptare, paralajmëruan një periudhë të tërë trazirash e revoltash, që tronditën nga themelet Perandorinë Bizantine. Krahas lëvizjeve masive fshatare, periudhën 1040-1081 e karakterizojnë edhe një varg rebelimesh ushtarake të nxitura dhe të drejtuara nga komandantët (strategët) e temave të veçanta. Shqipëria e posaçërisht Tema e Durrësit u bë në ato vite një nga pikat më të nxehta të Perandorisë Bizantine.
Revoltat ushtarake të gjysmës së dytë të shek. XI, mes të cilave edhe revoltat e strategëve (dukëve) të Durrësit, qe një pasqyrim i drejtpërdrejtë i ndryshimeve të brendshme që po pësonte në atë kohë Perandoria Bizantine dhe që lidhen kryesisht me zhvillimin e marrëdhënieve feudale. Pas vdekjes së Perandorit Bazili II dhe fundit të dinastisë maqedone me Konstandinin IX Monomahos (1042-1055), mori fund edhe epoka e karakterizuar nga prona e vogël e lirë e bujkut-ushtar (stratiotit). Deri në atë kohë, e mbrojtur me fanatizëm prej perandorëve bizantinë, që hartuan për këtë qëllim edhe një legjislacion të posaçëm, prona e vogël u la paskëtaj në mëshirën e pronarëve të mëdhenj, që në kurriz të saj filluan të zgjerojnë zotërimet e tyre. Një proces i tillë i gllabërimit të pronës së vogël të lirë dhe i ekspansionit të pronës së madhe feudale, kërcënonte me rrënim klasën e madhe të ushtarëve-bujq, të cilët për më se një shekull kishin qenë shtylla kurrizore e shtetit bizantin, përsa kohë bujqit shqiptarë qenë furnizuesit kryesorë të financave dhe të ushtrisë bizantine. Por bashkë me rënien e klasës së bujqve-ushtarë binte roli edhe i kastës së krerëve ushtarakë, strategëve, ndërkohë që rritej pesha e pronarëve të mëdhenj të tokave dhe e aristokracisë burokratike të kryeqytetit bizantin, Konstandinopojës.
Këto zhvillime të reja në gjirin e perandorisë Bizantine prekën nga afër Shqipërinë, që ishte vendi klasik i fshatarësisë së lirë dhe i stratiotëve. Ndaj, disa nga kryengritjet ushtarake më të fuqishme të shek. XI patën si teatër kryesor pikërisht trojet shqiptare.
Në vitin 1043 ngriti krye kundër pushtetit qendror Georg Maniaku, komandat bizantin i shquar nga luftimet kundër arabëve dhe normanëve në Sicili dhe Italinë e Jugut. Rritja e autoritetit të Maniakut nuk shihej me sy të mirë nga strategu i ri bizantin i Italisë, Mihal Dokianos, dhe nga vetë perandor Konstantini IX, i cili e shkarkoi atë nga detyra. I mbështetur nga repartet e tij besnike, midis të cilave shquheshin kontingjentet e ardhura nga Arbri, Maniaku dha sinjalin e kryengritjes në Sicili, ku trupat e tij e shpallën perandor. Në krye të tyre ai zbarkoi në Durrës dhe i përkrahur nga vendasit, që iu bashkëngjitën ushtrisë së tij bizantino-shqiptare, iu drejtua Selanikut nëpër Rrugën Mbretërore (Egnacia). Ushtria e kryengritësve përparoi në Maqedoni pa hasur pengesa, derisa në vendin e quajtur Ostrov u ndesh me ushtrinë perandorake. Vrasja aksidentale e Georg Maniakut, në kohën kur fitorja për kryengritësit ishte e sigurt, solli shuarjen e lëvizjes.
Megjithatë, ecuria e kryengritjes së Georg Maniakut tregoi qartë se Shqipëria, e veçanërisht Tema e Durrësit në vendin e Arbrit (Arbanon) ishin kthyer tashmë në një terren pjellor për ngjarje të tilla. Historiani bizantin i shek. XI, Mihal Ataliati, shprehet se në atë kohë shqiptarët, dikur aleatë të Perandorisë Bizantine (symmachioi), u bënë "papritur" kundërshtarë të saj (polemioi). Një zhvillim i tillë në marrëdhëniet e shqiptarëve me Bizantin, posaçërisht i atyre të trevës së Arbrit, nuk vonoi të pasqyrohej edhe në vetë marrëdhëniet e Temës së Durrësit me pushtetin qendror. Me pakënaqësitë e popullsisë shqiptare bashkoheshin shpeshherë edhe vetë dukët e Temës së Durrësit. Këta po shqetësoheshin gjithnjë e më shumë nga rrudhja e vazhdueshme e kompetencave sa në fushën ushtarake aq edhe në atë civile. Në fakt, pas vdekjes së Bazilit II, ushtria bizantine filloi të mbështetej gjithnjë e më shumë në angazhimin e trupave mercenare të dërguara nga qendra, gjë që e dobësonte rolin e ushtrisë së Temës të rekrutuar tek elementi vendas dhe të drejtuar nga strategu i Temës. Nga ana tjetër, edhe kompetencat e strategut të Temës në lëmin e pushtetit civil u rrudhën në favor të nëpunësve, siç ishte gjykatësi i Temës (krites apo pretor), që varej drejtpërsëdrejti nga qendra dhe që tani trajtonte çështjet e administratës civile. Tronditjet e mëdha shoqërore të atij shekulli, si dhe vështirësitë e jashtme në lindje të Perandorisë Bizantine në marrëdhëniet me Perëndimin dhe me turqit selxhukë, kontribuan për të krijuar terrenin e përshtatshëm për kryengritjet e mëdha të strategëve ushtarakë të Durrësit të gjysmës së dytë të shek. XI. Tema e Durrësit u bë në atë kohë njëra nga vatrat kryesore të kryengritjeve ndaj pushtetit qendror bizantin. I pari ndër strategët e Durrësit, që ngriti krye kundër Konstandinopojës, ishte proedri Niqifor Brieni. Ky kishte qenë më përpara strateg i Temës së Shkupit, ku kishte shtypur kryengritjen e vitit 1073. I transferuar në Temën e Durrësit nga mesi i viteve 70, Brieni ishte dalluar në mbrojtjen e kufijve veriorë në luftë me sllavët kroatë si dhe me diokleasit. Njëherësh ai u ballafaqua edhe me sulmet pirateske të anijeve të normanëve të Italisë, të cilët tashmë synonin të shtriheshin drejt Lindjes, në territoret e Perandorisë Bizantine.
Në tetor të vitit 1077, strategu Niqifor Brieni dha sinjalin e kryengritjes kundër perandorit Mihal VII Dukas. Kronistët bizantinë të kohës pohojnë njëzëri se me kryengritësin Niqifor u bashkua popullsia vendase e Temës së Durrësit si dhe mjaft fisnikë vendas, në mes të të cilëve Bazil Kurtiqi nga Arbri. Niqifori e deklaroi të rrëzuar perandorin Mihal dhe, pasi e shpalli veten perandor, iu drejtua Konstandinopojës me një ushtri që rrugës vinte e zmadhohej me vullnetarë të rinj. Në Adrianopojë Brienin e prisnin kryengritës të tjerë të organizuar nga i vëllai, Johani. Por në të dalë të qytetit forcat kryengritëse u ndeshën me ushtrinë perandorake, të cilën tashmë e komandonte Aleks Komneni, një ndër gjeneralët bizantinë më të shquar të të gjitha kohërave. Ushtria kryengritëse u thye dhe mbeturinat e saj u shpërndanë.
Ndërkohë që Brieni me kryengritësit e tij ishin nisur në drejtim të Konstandinopojës, në Durrës kishte hyrë Niqifor Baziliaku, i emëruar dukë i Durrësit pas rebelimit të të parit. Por edhe duka i ri i Durrësit nuk vonoi dhe, vetëm pak muaj pas Brienit, u vetëshpall perandor dhe ngriti krye kundër qendrës.
I mbështetur nga paria dhe kleri vendas, ku u shqua peshkopi i Devollit, Teodori, ai grumbulloi forca të shumta shqiptaro-bizantine, ku nuk mungonin edhe mercenarë nga perëndimi. Në krye të tyre ai u nis nga Durrësi, kaloi Ohrin dhe iu drejtua qytetit të dytë të Perandorisë, Selanikut. Fillimisht perandori Niqifor III Botoniati u përpoq ta bindte kryengritësin të hiqte dorë nga marshimi mbi kryeqytet, duke i premtuar falje e tituj të rinj finikërie. Baziliaku e refuzoi ofertën dhe kështu u arrit në një betejë të përgjakshme me forcat qeveritare, të cilat i komandonte përsëri Aleks Komneni. Kryengritësit u shpartalluan dhe vetë Baziliaku u çua në pranga në Konstandinopojë.

Kryengritjet e mëdha antibizantine të shek. XI
Bazili II ishte perandori i fundit i dinastisë maqedone që mundi të ruajë ekuilibrin e brendshëm shoqëror e politik midis interesave të shtetit, atyre të aristokracisë feudale dhe të fshatarësisë së lirë, si dhe të stratiotëve që përbënin shtyllën kurrizore të shtetit bizantin. Me vdekjen e tij (1018) ky ekuilibër u prish: aristokracia feudale, civile apo ushtarake filloi t'i rrisë në mënyrë të pakontrolluar pronat e veta duke gllabëruar pronën e vogël. Pronarët e vegjël e humbën pak nga pak statusin e mëparshëm të lirisë dhe u kthyen në fshatarë të varur. Për një kohë të gjatë shteti bizantin, e në radhë të parë perandorët e dinastisë maqedone (shek. IX-XI) ishin përpjekur t'i vinin fre procesit të krijimit të pronës së madhe dhe të zhdukjes së pronës së vogël të fshatarit. Fshatari i lirë si dhe stratioti, që merrte nga shteti një parcelë toke kundrejt përmbushjes së detyrimit fiskal e atij ushtarak, kishin përfaqësuar për shumë kohë burimin kryesor të të ardhurave të arkës perandorake dhe njëherësh elementin bazë të ushtrisë bizantine. Por në kushtet e reja që u krijuan pas vdekjes së Bazilit II, pronarët e vegjël u gjendën përballë një sulmi të dyfishtë: të aristokracisë feudale të tokës, nga njëra anë, dhe të shtetit bizantin që rëndoi në mënyrë galopante barrën e taksave në dëm të tyre. Për rrjedhojë u krijua një gjendje shpërthyese, e cila jo rastësisht arriti kulmet e saj në territoret ballkanike të goditura rëndë nga luftërat e fundit bullgaro-bizantine. Në vitin 1040 shpërtheu këtu një kryengritje e fuqishme kundër pushtetit qendror e udhëhequr nga Pjetër Deljani, një bujar bullgar që e mbante veten për nip të car Samuelit dhe që e shpalli sakaq veten car. Kryengritja prej Beogradit u përhap me shpejtësi drejt Nishit e Shkupit. Strategu bizantin i Durrësit, Bazil Sinadeni, mblodhi ushtarakë të temës së tij dhe shpejtoi t'u zërë rrugën kryengritësve të Pjetër Deljanit "përpara se e keqja të përhapej", siç shprehet kronisti Johan Skilice që përshkruan këtë ngjarje. Por revolta preku edhe vetë radhët e ushtrisë së Temës së Durrësit dhe një ushtarak me emrin Tihomir ngriti flamurin e kryengritjes në zonën e Dibrës, ku ishin dislokuar forcat e strategut të Durrësit. Këtu kryengritësit i arriti Pjetër Deljani me të vetët. Forcat e kryengritësve u bashkuan nën drejtimin e Pjetër Deljanit, që ndërkohë kishte hequr qafe Tihomirin. Paskëtaj forcat kryengritëse iu drejtuan Durrësit, të cilin e morën, dhe më tej morën Selanikun. Flakët e kryengritjes përfshinë sakaq edhe temën e Nikopojës, popullsia e së cilës ishte tejet e pakënaqur nga arbitrariteti i nëpunësve perandorakë. Bizantinët mundën të mbanin këtu vetëm kështjellën e Naupaktit mbi Gjirin e Korintit.
Megjithatë, si rezultat i kontradiktave që vazhduan të ekzistojnë në gjirin e drejtuesve të kryengritjes edhe pas vrasjes së Tihomirit, lëvizja u shua më shpejt nga çka pritej po të kihen parasysh përmasat e saj. Këtu luajti rolin e vet edhe një djalë i carit bullgar Ivan Vladisllav, Alusiani, që u arratis nga Konstandinopoja ku mbahej rob dhe u bashkua me kryengritësit. Pasi eliminoi Pjetër Dejlanin, Alusiani u vu në krye të kryengritësve. Por pas një beteje të pasuksesshme me trupat perandorake, Alusiani iu dorëzua perandorit bizantin duke shpejtuar kështu edhe fundin e kryengritjes. Megjithatë kryengritja e madhe e vitit 1040-1041 ishte sinjali i parë i fuqishëm i tensioneve shoqërore që do të mbërthenin Perandorinë Bizantine. Në të njëjtën kohë, ajo qe një tregues i hendekut të madh që ishte krijuar ndërkohë midis pushtetit qendror bizantin dhe provincave perëndimore të tij, ku bënin pjesë edhe trevat shqiptare.
Rreth 30 vjet pas kryengritjes së Pjetër Dejlanit, një tjetër lëvizje shpërtheu në Kosovë, nga ku u hap me shpejtësi në viset fqinje. Kryengritësit kërkuan t'i printe princi i Dioklesë, Mihali, i cili dërgoi për këtë qëllim të birin, Konstandin Bodinin. Në Prizren kryengritësit e shpallën Bodinin mbret të tyre. Me Bodinin u bashkua edhe paria e Shkupit me kreun e saj, Gjergj Vojtehu, i cili erdhi vetë në Prizren. Në Prizren kryengritësit thyen keqas edhe forcat e dukës bizantin të Shkupit, që u dërguan kundër tyre. Pas kësaj kryengritësit morën Nishin, Ohrin, Devollin dhe vetëm në Kostur forcat e riorganizuara bizantine mundën të thyenin grupin kryesor të kryengritësve. Pjesa tjetër e kryengritësve, me "mbretin" Bodin, ishte përqendruar në Nish. Në përpjekje për të sulmuar e për të pushtuar Shkupin, forcat e Bodinit u thyen keq nga ushtria bizantine e dërguar me ngut nga perandori bizantin "për të shuar flakën, përpara se ajo të merrte dhenë", siç është shprehur një kronist bizantin, dëshmitar i ngjarjes.
Gjatë betejës Bodini u zu rob dhe u dërgua në Konstandinopojë ku u mbyll në manastirin e Serxhit e të Bakut derisa i ati i tij, Mihali i Dioklesë, organizoi arratisjen e kthimin e tij në atdhe.
Marrëdhëniet e Perandorisë Bizantine me Bodinin e Dioklesë vazhduan edhe më tej të tensionuara. Pas betejës së vitit 1082 në rrethinat e Durrësit, kur Bodini nuk u erdhi në ndihmë ushtrive bizantine të angazhuara në një betejë vendimtare me normanët e Robert Guiskardit, princi i Dioklesë i shfaqi hapur ambicjet për ta shtrirë sundimin e vet sa në viset e Dalmacisë, në veri, aq edhe në territoret e Temës së Durrësit, në jug. Madje, sipas Kronikës së Priftit të Dioklesë, për një periudhë të shkurtër Bodini mundi të pushtojë dhe të mbajë temën në fjalë, së bashku me kryeqendrën e saj, Durrësin (tulit atque obtinuit totam terram Duracinorum et ipsam civitatem Durachium). Perandori bizantin, Aleksi I Komneni, dërgoi atëherë si strateg të Durrësit një kunatin e tij, Johan Duka, i cili rifitoi kontrollin mbi Temën e Durrësit dhe e mbajti Bodinin larg territoreve të saj.

----------


## tani_26

*SHQIPËRIA NË PERANDORINË BIZANTINE
(SHEK. V - X)*

*1. SHQIPTARËT DHE NDRYSHIMET ETNO-POLITIKE E SHOQËRORE-EKONOMIKE NË MESJETËN E HERSHME*

*Shqipëria dhe Bizanti*
Pas ndarjes së Perandorisë Romake në dy pjesë, më 395, trevat iliro-shqiptare hynë në përbërje të Perandorisë Bizantine, siç quhet zakonisht pas kësaj date Perandoria Romake e Lindjes sipas emrit antik të kryeqytetit të saj, Bizant, që për nder të Konstandinit të Madh u quajt Konstandinopojë.

Ashtu siç i kishin dhënë në shek. III-IV Perandorisë Romake një numër perandorësh e gjeneralësh të shquar, po ashtu gjatë periudhës së hershme bizantine (shek. V-IX), trevat iliro-shqiptare i dhanë Perandorisë Bizantine disa perandorë, ndër të cilët shquhen në mënyrë të veçantë *(491-518**Anastasi I nga Durrësi*  ) dhe *Justiniani I nga Taurisium i Shkupit (527-565)*. Me reformat dhe me masat e zbatuara në administratën civile e ushtarake, këta dy perandorë përgatitën kalimin nga antikiteti në mesjetë dhe hodhën bazat e asaj që do të ishte perandoria më jetëgjatë në historinë e qytetërimit mesdhetar.

Pozicioni skajor në kufi me Italinë, me të cilën interesat e Bizantit mbetën deri në fund të lidhura ngushtë, përcaktoi rolin e jashtëzakonshëm të trevave iliro-shqiptare në kuadrin e Perandorisë Bizantine. Ato u kthyen në një nyje komunikimi të Lindjes me Perëndimin dhe anasjelltas. Një rol të tillë e favorizonte ekzistenca e porteve të rëndësishme gjatë bregdetit të Adriatikut e të Jonit ose e arterieve rrugore që fillonin prej tyre dhe zgjateshin në thellësi të Gadishullit duke lidhur bregdetin me qendra të tilla të rëndësishme, si Nishin, Shkupin, Ohrin, Sofjen, Kosturin, Selanikun, Adrianopojën e vetë Konstandinopojën. Ashtu si në shekujt e lashtësisë, rruga Egnatia vazhdoi ta luante rolin si vija kryesore e komunikimit midis provincave të Perandorisë në rrafshin perëndim-lindje. Përgjatë traktit perëndimor të rrugës Egnatia (Durrës-Apoloni-Peqin-Ohër) janë zhvilluar disa nga betejat më të përgjakshme të historisë bizantine. 

Perandorët bizantinë i kushtuan vëmendje të veçantë mbrojtjes strategjike të trevave iliro-shqiptare. Perandori Justiniani, sipas biografit të tij, Prokopit të Cezaresë, ndërtoi nga e para apo rimëkëmbi *168 kështjella në katër provincat ilire: të Dardanisë, Prevalit dhe të dy Epirëve.* Nga ana e tij, Anastasi I e rrethoi qytetin e tij të lindjes, Durrësin me mure madhështore që shihen ende sot. Veç Durrësit, pikëmbështetje të pushtetit bizantin në Shqipëri përbënin Tivari, Shkodra, Lezha, Kruja, Dibra, Prizreni, Shkupi, Berati, Devolli, Kolonja, Adrianopoja etj. Mbrojtja e tyre dhe e territorit në juridiksionin e tyre, u ishte besuar forcave e komandantëve vendas. Trupa ushtarake iliro-shqiptare shërbenin gjithashtu në vise të tjera të Perandorisë, sa në Lindje aq edhe në Perëndim. Në kohën e perandorit Justinian, ushtarë iliro-shqiptarë shërbenin në ushtrinë bizantine me qëndrim në Itali. Në një nga mbishkrimet e asaj kohe të gjetura në Itali, bëhet fjalë për numrin e madh të ilirëve (numerus felix Illyricianorum). Edhe në shekujt e mëvonshëm, reparte nga trevat iliro-shqiptare shërbenin në provincat bizantine 
të Italisë e në provinca të tjera në Evropë e Azi.


*Përhapja e krishterimit në Shqipëri*
Shqipëria është përcaktuar si një nga vendet mesdhetare, ku krishterimi depërtoi qysh në shekujt e parë. Autori i shek. VI, Kosmas, i përfshin iliro-shqiptarët në grupin e popujve që në kohën e tij kishin përqafuar krishterimin. Durrësi, Nikopoja ishin qendrat kryesore bregdetare, nga ku feja e re u përhap pastaj në thellësi të katër provincave ilire: të Prevalit, Dardanisë, Epirit të Ri dhe të Epirit të Vjetër. Që në shekujt e parë të erës së re, në qendrat urbane të këtyre trevave përmenden bashkësitë e para të krishtera, si dhe ngrihen ndërtesat e para të kultit të ri. Të tilla ndërtesa, bazilika e pagëzimore (baptistere) të shek. IV-VI, ruhen edhe sot pjesërisht në rrethet Durrës, Shkodër, Lezhë, Mat, Apoloni, Elbasan, Dibër, Ohër, Tiranë, Vlorë, Gjirokastër, Sarandë, Butrint e akoma më në jug.

Hershmërinë e krishtërimit shqiptar e provojnë gjithashtu një sërë emrash vendesh që u referohen martirëve të parë të Lindjes, kulti i të cilëve ka qenë i përhapur në shek. IV-VI. Të tilla janë toponimet Shirgj (Shën Sergj), Shubak (Shën Baku), Shëndekla (Shën Tekla), Shën Vlashi, që ndeshen në Shkodër, Durrës, Himarë e deri poshtë në Çamëri (Shën Vlash, Shën Tekla). Të lidhur me kultin e martirëve në fjalë si dhe me historinë e hershme të krishterimit, janë toponime të tilla të huazuara nga vendet e Lindjes, si Rozafë (vend në Siri, ku u varros Shën Baku e Shën Serxhi), Barbullush (Barbalista, vend buzë Eufratit, ku u masakrua Shën Baku), Sebaste, Jeriko.

Persekutimet e mëdha kundër të krishterëve regjistruan edhe në Shqipëri martirë të shumtë, kulti i të cilëve u ruajt në shekuj. Më të shquarit ndër këta martirë janë Shën Asti, peshkop i Durrësit, Shën Terini nga Butrinti, Shën Donati, peshkop i Evrojës (Paramithi), Lauri dhe Flori nga Dardania etj. Po në këtë kohë në toponomastikën e vendit futen emra të krishterë të tipit Shëngjin, Shën Gjergj, Shupal (Shën Pal), Shmil (Shën Mëhill), Shën Koll apo Shën Nik (Shën Nikollë), Shëmri (Shën Mëri), Shëndëlli (Shën Ilia), Shëngjergj, Shtish - Shën Matish (Shën Matheu), Shingjon, Shëgjun (Shën Gjon), Shën Ndreu etj., etj. Të gjithë këta emra bëjnë pjesë në fondin e hershëm të toponomastikës së krishterë (shek. I-VII). Të tilla toponime, që në Ballkan në një masë e në një shtrirje të tillë gjenden vetëm në trevat shqiptare, lidhen gjithsesi me periudhën para vendosjes së sllavëve në shek. VI-VII. Përhapja e tyre sa në viset bregdetare, aq edhe në viset e thella malore larg bregdetit, është një e dhënë më shumë që provon se këto hapësira mbetën në thelb të paprekura nga ngulimet e sllavëve paganë dhe se edhe pas dyndjeve sllave të shek. VI-VII, popullsia vendase autoktone u ruajt e paprekur në pjesën më të madhe të Ilirisë së Jugut. 

Pavarësisht nga përpjekjet për mbytjen e fesë së re, krishterimi u afirmua në Shqipëri në mënyrë përfundimtare. Pas persekutimeve të mëdha të shek. IV, burimet historike flasin për një strukturë kishtare mjaft të konsoliduar. Ajo ishte e organizuar mbi bazën e provincave administrative të epokës së Dioklecianit. Në qendrën e çdo province ndodhej kisha mitropolitane dhe aty e kishte selinë kryepeshkopi. Nën juridiksionin e këtij të fundit ndodheshin peshkopët e dioqezave vartëse (sufragane). Kështu, në katër qendrat kryesore kishtare në trevat shqiptare ishin kryepeshkopatat e Shkodrës (Prevali), Justiniana Prima (Dardania), Durrësi (Epiri i Ri), Nikopoja (Epiri i Vjetër). Kryepeshkopi i Shkodrës kishte nën varësi 3 peshkopata vartëse (sufragane), ai i Shkupit 5, i Durrësit 8 dhe i Nikopojës 9.

 Me përhapjen e krishterimit në viset e brendshme, numri i peshkopatave sa vinte e rritej. Kështu, në shek. X mitropolia e Durrësit kishte tashmë 14 peshkopata vartëse (sufragane) mes të cilave: Tivari, Licini (Ulqini), Shkodra, Drishti, Dioklea (Genta), Pulti, Elisoni (Lezha), Kruja, Stefaniaka, Kunavia, Cërniku. Siç shihet, në atë kohë juridiksioni i mitropolisë së Durrësit ishte shtrirë drejt veriut duke përfshirë brenda saj provincën e dikurshme të Prevalit. Siç ndodhte shpesh, një përhapje e tillë e pushtetit fetar kishte pasuar shtrirjen në atë drejtim të juridiksionit politiko-administrativ të Durrësit (krijimi i temës së Durrësit në shek. IX). Kryepeshkopët kishin për detyrë të emëronin, të shkarkonin, të transferonin e të shuguronin peshkopët e juridiksionit të tyre. Për zgjidhjen e problemeve të ndryshme që kishin të bënin me administratën kishtare të provincës së tij, kryepeshkopi thërriste periodikisht sinodin provincial. 
Nga ana e tyre, kryepeshkopët, të shoqëruar herë-herë edhe nga peshkopë të dalluar, merrnin pjesë në koncilet ekumenike, ku mblidheshin përfaqësuesit më të lartë të klerit të botës së krishterë, për të diskutuar mbi problemet e dogmës dhe të organizimit kishtar. Kështu, në Koncilin e famshëm të Nikesë, më 431, mitropoliti i Durrësit i shoqëruar nga sufraganët e tij, nënshkroi aktin përfundimtar që dënonte herezinë nestoriane. Në Koncilin tjetër të rëndësishëm, në atë të Kalcedonisë të vitit 451, ku u zgjidhën përfundimisht grindjet dogmatike mbi natyrën e Krishtit, morën pjesë edhe Lluka, mitropolit i Durrësit, Evandri, peshkop i Dioklesë dhe Euzebi, peshkop i Apolonisë.

*Organizimi kishtar i trevave shqiptare*
Në pikëpamje të organizimit të përgjithshëm kishtar, kisha shqiptare ishte në varësi të Papës së Romës. Ky i fundit ushtronte autoritetin e vet në trevat shqiptare nëpërmjet mëkëmbësit (vikarit) të tij të përgjithshëm, me seli në Selanik. Por, duke filluar nga shek. V, Patriarkana e Konstandinopojës u përpoq ti vërë në varësinë e vet peshkopatat shqiptare. *Ballafaqimi midis Romës e Konstandinopojës për hegjemoni kishtare në Shqipëri (në kishën e Ilirikut) doli veçanërisht në pah gjatë së ashtuquajturës Kriza akaciane (484-519). Me atë rast, peshkopët iliro-shqiptarë konfirmuan besnikërinë e tyre ndaj Romës. Veçanërisht të vendosur në komunionin me Papën ishin kleri i provincave të Dardanisë, Epirit të Vjetër dhe Prevalit. Kurse në provincën e Epirit të Ri qëndrimi qe i pavendosur. Sipas raporteve të të dërguarit të papës Hormisda, më 519, populli dhe kleri i Skampës apo i Liknidit (Ohrit) ishin besnikë të vendosur të Papatit, ndërkohë që peshkopë të tjerë të provincës kishtare të Epirit të Ri, midis tyre edhe kryepeshkopi i Durrësit, anonin nga Patriarkati i Konstandinopojës. Perandori Anastasi I (491-518), me origjinë nga Durrësi, ndikoi nga ana e tij për të forcuar lidhjet e mitropolisë së Durrësit me Patriarkatin e Konstandinopojës. Gjithsesi, perandori tjetër bizantin me origjinë iliro-shqiptare, Justiniani I (527-565), e njohu juridiksionin e Romës mbi kishën e Ilirikut, aq më tepër që, nën sundimin e tij, Italia u bashkua me Perandorinë Bizantine dhe kontrolli i Perandorit përfshiu edhe territoret nën juridiksionin e Papës së Romës. Nën sundimin e tij u krijua edhe një vikariat i dytë në Justiniana Prima (Shkup), që mori nën juridiksion provincat kishtare të Dardanisë dhe të Prevalit. Epiri i Ri dhe Epiri i Vjetër vazhduan të varen nga vikariati i Selanikut. Ndryshe nga bashkëpatrioti i tij nga Durrësi, perandori Anastas, që u përpoq ti shkëpuste lidhjet e episkopatit të Ilirikut me Romën dhe ta vendoste atë nën juridiksionin e Konstandinopojës, Justiniani rikonfirmoi lidhjet e peshkopatave të Ilirikut me Papën e Romës, duke u vënë fre ambicieve të Patriarkut të Konstandinopojës për ti shtënë ato në dorë.*
Ndryshimet politike që ndodhën në trevat shqiptare dhe në krejt rajonin në shek. VI-X, u shoqëruan me ndryshime të rëndësishme edhe në kuadrin e organizimit kishtar. Në përfundim të dyndjeve të popujve, një sërë qendrash peshkopate u rrënuan dhe nuk përmenden më; të tilla qenë: Onkezmi, Skampa, Amantia, ndërkohë që të tjera seli peshkopate shfaqen për herë të parë: Cerniku, Deja, Kruja, Himara, Devolli, Kolonja, Dibra etj.

Në kohën e sundimit bullgar (shek. IX-X), selia mitropolitane e Nikopojës (Epiri i Vjetër) u zhvendos më në jug, në Naupakt, ajo e Dardanisë nga Shkupi kaloi në Ohër, kurse mitropolia e Prevalit nga Shkodra kaloi në Tivar.
Por ngjarja më e madhe në kuadrin e organizimit kishtar të trevave shqiptare ishte vendimi i vitit 732 i perandorit bizantin ikonoklast, Leoni III, për ti hequr peshkopatat shqiptare nga varësia e Papës së Romës dhe për ti kaluar ato nën juridiksionin e Patriarkut të Konstandinopojës. Tashmë një pjesë e mirë e Italisë bashkë me Romën ndodhej nën sundimin e frankëve, rivalë të rreptë të bizantinëve, kështu që pushoi së vepruari edhe ndikimi i perandorit bizantin mbi Papën e Romës.
Gjithsesi, edhe pas kësaj date vazhdoi ndikimi i Romës në një varg dioqezash të Shqipërisë së Epërme, në Preval e Dardani në mënyrë të veçantë. Në këtë drejtim luajtën rol lidhjet gjithnjë të gjalla ekonomike, tregtare e kulturore midis dy brigjeve të Adriatikut (atë kohë Italia e Jugut ishte gjithmonë provincë bizantine). Por një rol të veçantë në ruajtjen e lidhjeve kishtare me Romën luajtën manastiret e mëdha të urdhrit të Shën Benediktit, që shfaqen në trevat shqiptare që prej shek. VI dhe që vazhduan të mbijetojnë përgjatë gjithë mesjetës.

*Dyndjet e popujve, ngulimet sllave në Ballkan*  
Nën sundimin e Dioklecianit e më tej të Konstandinit, Perandoria Romake iu përshtat një organizimi të ri administrativ. Njësia më e madhe administrative u bë prefektura, që përmbante disa dioqeza, të cilat nga ana e tyre ishin të ndara në një numër edhe më të madh provincash. Prefektura e Ilirikut (praefectura praetorio per Illyricum), përfshinte dioqezat e Dakisë e të Maqedonisë.
Në këtë të fundit bënin pjesë pronvincat e Prevalit, Dardanisë, Epirit të Vjetër dhe Epirit të Ri, që përfaqësonin hapësirën gjeografike të banuar nga pasardhësit e ilirëve, shqiptarët, përgjatë gjithë mesjetës e deri në kohët e reja. Funksionari më i lartë i prefekturës së Ilirikut, prefekti i pretorit për Ilirikun, e kishte selinë e vet në Selanik. Po këtu ndodhej edhe selia e kryetarit të kishës së kësaj prefekture.
Ndonëse nuk ndodhej në kushtet e dëshpëruara ku e kishte zhytur kriza e thellë ekonomike, shoqërore e politike pjesën perëndimore të Perandorisë Romake, edhe Perandoria Romake e Lindjes po i vuante pasojat e krizës së kapërcimit të dy epokave. Brishtësia e strukturave të saj shtetërore e ushtarake doli në pah gjatë ballafaqimit me dyndjet e popujve gjatë shek. IV-VII.

Megjithëse nuk përkonin me drejtimin kryesor të dyndjes së popujve, trevat shqiptare nuk mbetën tërësisht jashtë tyre. Inkursionet e gotëve, gotëve të lindjes (ostrogotëve) dhe atyre të perëndimit (vizigotëve) aty nga fundi i shek. IV prekën edhe trevat iliro-shqiptare.

*Popujt që u dyndën dhe invaduan Ballkanin shkaktuan dëme e rrënime të mëdha në të cilat u futën. Për periudhën e dyndjes së popujve burimet e shkruara janë mjaft të rralla dhe përbëhen nga kronikat bizantine. Historianët që janë marrë me këtë periudhë e kanë shpeshherë të vështirë ti akordojnë këto burime midis tyre. Edhe materiali tjetër burimor, arkeologjik është i pamjaftueshëm.
Sipas burimeve tashmë të njohura vizigotët, pas betejës së Adrianopojës të vitit 378, arritën deri në brigjet e Adriatikut. Në marrëveshje me perandorin Theodhosi I, e me kusht që të kryenin shërbimin ushtarak, ata u lejuan të vendoseshin në pjesën veriore e perëndimore të Gadishullit Ballkanik, dhe ndërprenë për një kohë sulmet e tyre. Dyndjet e barbarëve vazhduan edhe pas ndarjes së Perandorisë Romake në dy pjesë të veçanta, në atë të lindjes dhe në atë të perëndimit (395).
Të dyja pjesët e perandorisë u detyruan për një kohë të gjatë tu bënin ballë sulmeve e invazionit të barbarëve. Për pjesën lindore të Perandorisë, atë Bizantine, një rrezik të madh përbënin asokohe gotët e perëndimit që ishin vendosur në Gadishullin Ballkanik. Prijësat e tyre kishin arritur të zinin poste të larta si komandantë të besëlidhur - foederati, sikurse u quajtën barbarët. Këta të fundit ishin të pakënaqur nga marrëdhëniet me perandorinë. I pari u ngrit Alariku, prijësi i vizigotëve, me pretekstin se nuk u ishin paguar rrogat e premtuara si të besëlidhur. Me forcat e Alarikut u bashkuan edhe gotë të tjerë të vendosur në krahina të ndryshme të Ballkanit; kryengritësit filluan plaçkitjen e Greqisë dhe të trevave iliro-shqiptare. Perandoria Bizantine mundi të dalë nga kjo gjendje, pas paqes që bëri me Alarikun në vitin 398, duke lejuar vendosjen e ushtrive gote në krahinat jugperëndimore të Gadishullit si të besëlidhur dhe duke e emëruar prijësin e tyre si kryekomandant të ushtrive bizantine në Ilirik. Pas 10 vjetëve Alariku me vizigotët u largua për në Itali, ku në vitin 410 pushtoi Romën.
Sulmet e gotëve shkaktuan një rënie të mëtejshme të ekonomisë fshatare e qytetare, shkretimin e shumë krahinave. Ja si e ka përshkruar gjendjen Hieronimi nga Stridoni i Dalmacisë: Më vjen të rrënqethët kur mendoj të tregoj shkatërrimet në kohën tonë, ka më tepër se 12 vjet që gjaku shkon rrëke. Gotët, sarmatët, alanët, markomanët shkretojnë, shkatërrojnë dhe plaçkitin Trakinë, Maqedoninë, Thesalinë, Dakinë, Akajen, Epirin dhe gjithë Panoninë. Kudo dhunë, kudo psherëtima, kudo fytyra e tmerrshme e vdekjes; për këtë dëshmitare është Iliria, dëshmitare është Trakia, dëshmitar është edhe vendi ku kam lerë, ku çdo gjë u shkatërrua, përveç qiellit e tokës, ferrave dhe pyjeve të dendura.
Afërsisht, në mesin e shek. V Gadishullin Ballkanik e sulmuan hunët të komanduar nga Atila, duke shfrytëzuar rastin që ushtria bizantine ishte e zënë në luftë me vandalët. Brenda pak vjetëve ai pushtoi e grabiti shumë qytete të trevave iliro-shqiptare, në mënyrë të veçantë, Dardaninë. Burimet bashkëkohëse e përshkruajnë Dardaninë si një vend të shkretuar. Me vdekjen e Atilës federata hune u prish dhe kështu pushuan sulmet e tyre kundër Perandorisë Bizantine.
Në vitin 479, trevat iliro-shqiptare të përfshira në provincën e Epirit të Ri, u goditën nga sulmi më i rëndë i ostrogotëve të udhëhequr nga Teodoriku. Ostrogotët, rreth 50 mijë veta, ndër të cilët 10 mijë luftëtarë, u lëshuan nga vendbanimet e tyre provizore në Traki dhe nëpërmjet rrugës Egnatia depërtuan deri në viset bregdetare pranë Durrësit. Vetë kjo qendër e rëndësishme ra në duar të ostrogotëve. Perandoria Bizantine bëri ç'qe e mundur për t'i larguar të porsaardhurit nga ato treva, që ishin të një rëndësie strategjike të jashtëzakonshme për perandorinë. Në fakt ostrogotët shumë shpejt u detyruan të tërhiqeshin prej andej.*

*Në periudhën midis viteve 500-517 hordhi hunësh të nisura nga rrjedha e poshtme e Danubit, përshkuan viset ballkanike deri në Epir e Thesali, duke shkretuar gjithë vendin. Bregdeti i Shqipërisë vuajti në atë kohë edhe nga sulme të ostrogotëve të organizuara nga Italia, ku ky popull ishte vendosur qysh prej fundit të shek. V.*

*Gjithsesi, pas kalimit të ostrogotëve në perëndim (488), në pjesën lindore të Perandorisë intensiteti i sulmeve të barbarëve u ul ndjeshëm. Kjo gjendje qetësie relative do të zgjaste deri në dhjetëvjeçarët e parë të shek.VI, kur në kufijtë veriorë u shfaqën popuj të rinj: bullgarët, avarët, antët, gepidët, e mbi të gjitha sllavët.*  


*Inkursionet e tyre u intensifikuan qysh në kohën e sundimit të perandorit Justinian. Rreth vitit 548 një turmë e madhe sllavësh plaçkiti e shkretoi disa provinca, duke depërtuar deri në afërsi të Durrësit. Komandantët ushtarakë të Justinianit nuk guxuan t'i futnin trupat e tyre në luftim dhe u mjaftuan t'i ndiqnin nga larg veprimet e sllavëve. Inkursionet sllave u përsëritën thuajse rregullisht edhe në vitet pasardhëse.*

Numri i kështjellave të ndërtuara në të katër provincat e Ilirisë së Jugut arriti në 168.*Me qëllim që të frenonte zbritjet e barbarëve nga kufijtë veriorë, perandori Justinian me origjinë nga Taurisium i Dardanisë, më i madhi i perandorëve të periudhës së hershme bizantine, i kushtoi vëmendje ngritjes së një sistemi fortifikatash në disa breza, që fillonte nga vija kufitare e Danubit, në veri, dhe zhvillohej valë-valë duke zbritur në drejtim të jugut. Sipas Prokopit të Cezaresë, historian i oborrit të Justinianit, vetëm në atdheun e tij, në Dardani, perandori bizantin meremetoi 61 kështjella dhe ndërtoi nga themelet 8 kështjella të tjera. Një ndër këto kështjella, e quajtur për nder të tij Justiniana Prima (Shkupi), u ngrit në vendlindjen e perandorit, Taurisium.*


Por këto masa mundën t'i frenojnë vetëm përkohësisht sulmet e popujve barbarë. Këto u bënë edhe më kërcënuese, kur me sllavët u bashkuan edhe avarët, një popull luftarak nomad. Pas vdekjes së Justinianit (565), hordhitë sllave shpeshherë së bashku me avarët ose të prira prej tyre, u lëshuan në drejtim të jugut. Rrugët e rrahura prej tyre zbrisnin nga rrjedha e Danubit në drejtim të jugut e juglindjes, ku synonin të godisnin qendra të tilla, si Selanikun, Adrianopojën e vetë Konstandinopojën.
 Më 586 Selaniku u rrethua nga sllavët, të cilët e vazhduan marshimin e tyre në jug, deri në Peloponez.
Por sulmi më i fuqishëm avaro-sllav në Ilirik qe ai i vitit 609. Hordhitë sllave shkretuan vise të tëra në Maqedoni, Thesali, Beoci e deri në Peloponez, prej nga arritën me anije edhe në ishujt e Egjeut e deri në Azinë e Vogël. Nga kjo valë u prekën edhe provincat e Dardanisë e të Epirit të Vjetër. Atë kohë Selaniku pësoi rrethimin më të gjatë të tij. Në qytet erdhën dhe u strehuan edhe të ikur nga viset më veriore, ndër të cilët edhe nga Nishi.

Megjithëse drejtimi kryesor i dyndjeve avaro-sllave ishin viset jugore të Ballkanit dhe qendrat e mëdha si Selaniku e vetë Konstandinopoja, inkursionet shkatërruese nuk kursyen edhe brezin perëndimor të trevave iliro-shqiptare. Në radhë të parë prej tyre vuajtën viset dalmatine dhe provinca e Prevalit. Në vitin 592 një pararojë avaro-sllave arriti të shtyhej deri në qytetin e Lezhës. Disa vjet më vonë prej sllavëve u pushtua dhe u shkretua përfundimisht Salona. Banorët e qytetit dalmatin gjetën shpëtim në ishujt pranë e në Split. Në provincën e Prevalit, u rrënua qyteti i Dioklesë, banorët e të cilit kaluan në Tivar. Qendrat e tjera, si Budua, Ulqini, Shkodra, Lezha, rezistuan dhe patën vazhdimësi jete edhe në shekujt e ardhshëm.


Ndryshe nga popujt e tjerë, dyndjet e sllavëve në Ballkan u shoqëruan me një dukuri të re, atë të ngulimeve. Në vendet e shkelura prej tyre, sllavët u ngulën duke formuar të ashtuquajturat "Sklavini" (vende të sllavëve). Në fund të shek.VI e fillim të shek. VII, Sklavini të tilla ishin formuar në Maqedoni, Traki, Thesali, Beoti e, në një numër mjaft të madh, në Peloponez. Prej Maqedonie, grupe të veçanta sllavësh arritën të depërtojnë dhe të vendosen në lartësitë përgjatë luginës së lumit Devoll e Osum, por pa formuar bashkësi kompakte.

Në bregdetin dalmat, duke filluar nga gryka e Kotorrit e sipër, u vendosën tributë sllave të trebinjëve, kanavlitëve, zaklumëve, narentanëve. Konstandin Porfirogjeneti, perandor e historian bizantin i shek. X, i numëron këto bashkësi si fise sllave. Por diokleasit, që banonin më poshtë grykës së Kotorrit, ai nuk i përfshin ndër popujt sllavë. Në fillim të shek.VII, perandor Herakli lejoi vendosjen e dy fiseve të mëdha sllave, të kroatëve dhe të serbëve. Këta të fundit zunë vendet e përshkuara nga lumenjtë Lim e Drina e sipërme bashkë me Pivën e Tarën, luginën e Ibrit dhe rrjedhën e sipërme të Moravës perëndimore. Në jug dhe në perëndim serbët kufizoheshin me diokletë si dhe me trebinjët e zaklumët sllavë, që ndonjëherë njësohen me serbët.

 Bërthamën e vendeve serbe e përbënte krahina e Rashës, që e merrte emrin nga kështjella me të njëjtin emër, në veri të Novi-Pazarit të sotëm. Në jug vendet e serbëve arrinin deri në burimet e lumit Lim.


Në përfundim të dyndjeve të popujve gjatë shek. IV-VI e sidomos të kolonizimit sllav të shek. VI-VII, përbërja etnike e trevave ballkanike, pësoi modifikime të ndjeshme. Në viset danubiane, në ato të Istries, të Dalmacisë e të rajoneve të brendshme u vendosën në mënyrë mjaft intensive popullsitë e reja sllave: trebinjatët, kanavlitët, paganët, serbët, kroatët. Masa sllavësh u vendosën në zonën e Nishit dhe përgjatë luginës së Vardarit, e deri në Selanik. Prej këndej, grupe të veçuara depërtuan nëpër luginat e Devollit e Vjosës, duke zënë kryesisht lartësitë përgjatë tyre. Ngulime sllave pati edhe në malësitë midis Thesalisë dhe Epirit (malet e Pindit). Vendosje masive të bashkësive sllave pati në Traki e Greqi, veçanërisht në Gadishullin e Peloponezit. Historiani bizantin i shek. X, Konstandin Porfirogjeneti, thotë se në atë kohë Peloponezi "ishte sllavizuar plotësisht". 



Gjithsesi, burimet historike, të dhënat arkeologjike e ato gjuhësore, i kanë shtyrë studiuesit të dalin në përfundimin se brezi perëndimor i Ballkanit që përfshihej në provincat diokleciane të Prevalit, Epirit të Ri dhe të Epirit të Vjetër, me një shtyrje ku më shumë e ku më pak të thellë drejt brendësisë, është ndër rajonet më pak të prekur nga kolonizimi sllav. Përkundrazi, popullsia e hershme autoktone iliro-shqiptare u përforcua në këtë gjerësi gjeografike me grupe të tjera iliro-shqiptare të ardhura nga viset e brendshme, ku invazioni sllav kishte qenë masiv. Një zhvendosje e tillë e popullsisë autoktone iliro-shqiptare drejt zonave më të sigurta jugore dëshmohet pas rënies së Nishit, të Dardanisë e të Salonës në bregdetin dalmat pas vitit 612. 


Gjithsesi, burimet historike të mesjetës së hershme, ndërsa flasin për krijimin e zonave kompakte të sllavizuara (sklavini) në viset fqinje të Dalmacisë, Rashës, Maqedonisë, Peloponezit etj., nuk përmendin ekzistencën e të tillave në katër provincat e Ilirikut Perëndimor. Mbijetesa, historikisht e dokumentuar, në këto treva të qyteteve antike, e qendrave dhe e strukturave kishtare, si dhe prania ndonëse e dobësuar e pushtetit bizantin flasin përgjithësisht për ekzistencën këtu të kushteve pak a shumë normale të jetës në shekujt e errët të mesjetës. 
Grupet e izoluara sllave që kishin arritur të depërtonin drejt luginave të Devollit e Osumit, nuk arritën të organizoheshin në bashkësi kompakte. Për më tepër, duke filluar me Justinianin II, me qëllim që të siguronte ndërlidhjet jetike me bregdetin adriatik në boshtin e rrugës Egnatia, Perandoria Bizantine shpërnguli popullsi të tëra sllave nga viset që ishin në rrezen e saj duke i çuar në Azinë e Vogël.


Fuqizimi i shtetit bullgar, sidomos gjatë sundimit të carëve Simeon e Samuel, në shek. IX - X, u shoqërua me depërtime grupesh sllave, përkatësisht bullgare, që u vendosën kryesisht në vendet e prekura që më parë nga kolonizimi sllav. Por, me rënien e Perandorisë Bullgare dhe me rivendosjen e pushtetit bizantin në këto treva, bashkësi të tëra sllave u shpërngulën nga perandorët bizantinë dhe u vendosën në Traki e në Azinë e Vogël. Kjo vlen në radhë të parë për zona me rëndësi strategjike, siç qe Shqipëria. Grupe të tjera, në marrëdhënie me popullsinë vendase erdhën vazhdimisht duke u tretur e duke u asimiluar.



*Përvijimi i hapësirës shqiptare në mesjetë*

Që në shek. VII-VIII situata etnike në Ballkan u stabilizua dhe nuk përmenden më dyndje popujsh. Kjo gjendje etnike e shekujve të hershëm të mesjetës, në atë që u konstitua si atdheu mesjetar i shqiptarëve *(Albania-Arbëria),*  mbeti në thelb e pandryshuar edhe në shekujt e mëvonshëm, kur nuk ka njoftime për dyndje të reja popujsh, nëse përjashtohen në shek. VIII-IX inkursionet episodike në brigjet shqiptare të arabëve të Sicilisë, të cilët gjithsesi nuk u vendosën në këto anë. Kronikat e vjetra serbe që përshkruajnë ekspansionin e shtetit serb të Rashës në Kosovë e në Diokle (Gentë) në shek. XII, bëjnë të njohur se serbët gjetën në ato treva një popullsi që ato e quajnë të huaj (barbare), ndërkohë që burime të tjera qoftë serbe, raguzane ose perëndimore, flasin në mënyrë më eksplicite për shqiptarë (Arbanasi, Arbanenses) në ato treva. Karvanet e tregtarëve që në shek. XIII-XV niseshin nga Raguza (Dubrovniku) e nëpërmjet Breskovës e Rudnikut (Sanxhak) mbërrinin në Trepçë e në Novobërdë, kalonin nëpër vende të banuara nga shqiptarë e ku flitej gjuha shqipe (lingua albanesca).
Shtrirja në këto treva e shtetit serb të Stefan Nemanjës, në çerekun e fundit të shek. XII, solli aty elementë sllavë, që erdhën dhe iu shtuan grupeve të tjera sllave të kohëve të kolonizimit të parë sllav (shek. VI-VII). Në Diokle, krahas popullsive shqiptare edhe atyre sllave, në disa nga qytetet e bregdetit mbijetonin edhe grupe të vogla popullsish të romanizuara, të përmendura edhe nga historiani-perandor Konstandin Porfirogjeneti (shek. X). Për rrjedhojë, në shek. XIV Dioklea-Genta (Zeta), veçanërisht ana e sipërme e saj, u shfaqej të huajve si një vend "me popuj e fe të ndryshme". Gjithsesi, gjatë gjithë mesjetës krahina e bashkësi të tëra, si Kuçi, Markajt (Markoviçët), Pastroviçët, Piprët, Gjurashët (Cërnojeviçët) etj., njihen si shqiptare. 


Marrëdhëniet e diokleasve me popullsitë tashmë sllave në veri të tyre, me trivunët dhe kanalitët, u shprehën edhe në ndikime politike të ndërsjella. Kështu, aty nga mesi i shek. XI Dioklea kishte një sundimtar, Stefan Vojisllavin, që pas çdo gjase ishte sllav. Në fakt, historiani bashkëkohës bizantin, Kekaumenos, e cilëson atë trivunas serb, duke dëshmuar faktin se ai ishte i huaj në Diokle.


Në drejtim të jugut popullsitë shqiptare shtriheshin në Epirin e Vjetër (tema e Nikopojës). Kjo trevë i përjetoi më butë tronditjet etnike të fillimeve të mesjetës. Burimet vërtet të rralla greko-bizantine të shek. VII-XII vazhdojnë traditën e kohëve antike, duke i cilësuar banorët e Epirit si "ilirë" ose "barbarofonë", pra, që flasin gjuhë të huaj. Nga ai moment edhe këtu filloi të përdoret termi "arbëreshë" (arbanenses, arbanitai) me të cilin tashmë thirreshin pasardhësit e ilirëve të lashtë. Burime bizantine të shek XIV, si "Panegjiriku i Manuel Paleologut" apo historiani Joan Kantakuzeni, ndërsa e cilësojnë si shqiptare popullsinë e Epirit, nuk mungojnë të saktësojnë se shqiptarët epiriotë të kohëve të tyre janë pasardhësit e fiseve të dikurshme të tesprotëve, kaonëve e molosëve.
Trevat e Epirit ishin ato nga ku më së shumti e pati prejardhjen vala e madhe e shtegtimeve shqiptare e shek. XIV-XV drejt Greqisë. Megjithatë, edhe pas kësaj hemorragjie të madhe, regjistrimet osmane të shek. XV-XVI konfirmojnë praninë e një popullsie të madhe e kompakte shqiptare në gjithë shtrirjen e Epirit.
Në kuadrin e trevave shqiptare, Arbri (Arbanon-Arbanum-Raban) zinte në mesjetë një vend të veçantë. I vendosur në qendër të tyre, në hapësirën e përfshirë mes Lezhës-Dibrës-Ohrit-Vlorës, dhe i përshkruar mes për mes nga boshti i rrugës strategjike Egnatia, Arbri u bë bërthama e trojeve shqiptare në të cilën në mënyrë më konsekuente e intensive u zhvilluan proceset ekonomike, politike, kulturore e psikologjike, që plazmuan qenien historike të kombit shqiptar. Me të drejtë, studiues si M. Shuflai, K. Jireçek, G. Prinzig, M. Angold, e kanë vlerësuar këtë territor si "bërthamën e trojeve shqiptare".

Emri i vendit, Arbër, dhe i banorëve të tij, arbëreshë, trashëgohej nga kohët antike. Në fakt, në shek. II të erës sonë, gjeografi aleksandrin Ptolemeu, njoftonte praninë në këto territore të një fisi me emrin albanoi dhe të kryeqendrës së tyre, Albanopolis. Këta etnonimë iu trashëguan vendit dhe banorëve të tij edhe në mesjetë. Dhe falë rolit qendror që Arbri dhe arbrit luajtën në fatet historike të universit shqiptar, këta emra etnikë u shtrinë dora-dorës edhe në viset e tjera në veri, në jug e në lindje të tyre, ku banonte e njëjta popullsi.
Tashmë në shek. XIII, Shqipëri (Albania) dhe shqiptarë (Albanenses) quheshin trevat dhe popullsitë nga kufijtë e Dioklesë (Gentës) e deri në gjirin e Prevezës. Udhëtarët e huaj dallojnë në të gjithë këtë shtrirje një popullsi me tipare etno-kulturore unitare.

*Shqiptarët e hershëm dhe Kultura e Komanit*
Në vitin 1898 u ra në gjurmë të një varreze të madhe, pranë Kalasë së Dalmaces, në fshatin Koman të Pukës. Në vazhdim u zbulua një numër i madh varrezash të ngjashme, rreth 30, të përhapura kryesisht në Shqipërinë e Veriut e në atë të Mesme. Shpërndarja gjeografike, tipologjia, inventari dhe kronologjia e njëjtë e këtyre varrezave i ka shtyrë studiuesit të identifikojnë në to kulturën e hershme mesjetare shqiptare, të quajtur "Kultura e Komanit" (shek. VI-VIII). Në vitet e fundit zbulime të "Kulturës së Komanit" janë bërë edhe në Shqipërinë e Jugut si dhe përtej kufijve shtetërorë, në Mal të Zi, Kosovë, Maqedoni e në Greqi.
"Kultura e Komanit" është kultura e një populli që në shek. VI-VIII ishte në kapërcyell të dy epokave, nga ajo e vonë antike, në periudhën e hershme mesjetare. Tipologjia e varreve, orientimi i tyre, inventari i armëve, i veglave të punës dhe i stolive, me praninë e elementëve të shumtë të simbolikës ilire, e lidhin "Kulturën e Komanit" me të kaluarën ilire të këtyre trojeve dhe me banorët e lashtë të tyre, ilirët.

Por, përveç elementëve të vazhdimësisë ilire, "Kultura e Komanit" përmban edhe elementë të rinj, që lidhen me periudhën e hershme bizantine. Durrësi, baza më e rëndësishme e Perandorisë Bizantine në perëndim, ishte qendra nga ku në thellësi të trevave shqiptare mbërrinin importet dhe, në përgjithësi, ndikimet bizantine. Këto të fundit shquhen qartë në disa grupe stolish, si tokëza rripi, brosha të praruara, vathë etj. Por, mbi të gjitha, ndikimi bizantin materializohet në elementë të artit, pra dhe të besimit kristian. Të tillë janë vathët me motive palloi, skena të Eukarestisë ose unaza me formula e lutje të krishtera.
Ndërkohë që në shumë nga stolitë e gjetura në varrezat e "Kulturës së Komanit" dallohet qartë mbijetesa e motiveve pagane (p.sh. disku diellor), prania edhe e motiveve kristiane dëshmon se bartësit e "Kulturës së Komanit" kishin përqafuar, ose ishin duke përqafuar, besimin e krishterë. Në këtë kohë, pra në shek. VI-VIII, krishterimi, i përhapur nga qendrat urbane, si Durrësi, Shkodra, Ohri etj., kishte mundur të depërtonte edhe në zonat e brendshme rurale, ku dëshmohet "Kultura e Komanit".

"Kultura e Komanit", qoftë në trashëgiminë e saj të kulturës së lashtë ilire, qoftë me elementet e reja të periudhës së hershme bizantine e, në fund, me shenjat e qarta të besimit të krishterë, është specifike për hapësirën ku dëshmohen shqiptarët në mesjetë. Ajo i dallon në mënyrë të qartë, bartësit e saj, shqiptarët, nga fqinjët e tyre të rinj e të vjetër, sllavët e grekët.

*2. RURALIZIMI I JETËS NË MESJETËN E HERSHME*

*Kushtet natyrore*
Tabloja mjaft e larmishme e kushteve natyrore përcaktoi në një shkallë të madhe ndarjen e trevave shqiptare në disa rajone bujqësore me drejtime e karakteristika të ndryshme të prodhimit.
Dallohej pa dyshim në këtë drejtim ajo që historiania bizantine e shek. XI-XII, Ana Komnena, e quan "fusha ilirike" dhe që njësohej me ultësirën perëndimore shqiptare, ku ndodheshin rajonet bujqësore dhe qytetet ndër më të begatat e Shqipërisë mesjetare. Këto vise ofronin kushte të përshtatshme për zhvillimin e një bujqësie intensive dhe për zbatimin e një agroteknike të përparuar. I tillë ishte rajoni i Shkodrës, ai i Durrësit (fusha e Skurrisë etj.), zona e Karavastasë si pjesë e fushës së Myzeqesë (Myzakia=vendi i Muzakëve) dhe treva tejet e begatë e Vagenetisë (Çamërisë) në skajin jugor. I gjithë ky rajon karakterizohej nga një pjellori relativisht e lartë e tokës dhe që deri në shek. XIV nuk ishte prekur ende nga dukuria e moçalizimit, që erdhi si rezultat i shpyllëzimeve masive dhe i braktisjes së tokave në prag të pushtimit osman. Drithërat (gruri, elbi, meli) përbënin produktin kryesor të këtyre zonave. Por po aq të dëgjuara ishin prodhimet e kopshtarisë, vreshtarisë e të blegtorisë. Kultura e ullirit kishte përhapje mjaft të gjerë, duke u shtrirë në veri deri në rrethinat e Ulqinit, të Shkodrës e të Drishtit, ndërsa kultura e mëndafshit (serikultura) qe e përqendruar në zonën e Shkodrës, Vlorës, Beratit e të Këlcyrës.


Në të gjithë ultësirën perëndimore shqiptare, ku dikur kishin lulëzuar latifondet e mëdha, edhe në kushtet e reja prona e madhe tokësore vazhdoi të ekzistonte në zotërim të personave laikë apo të institucioneve fetare. Këto të fundit dalin që herët si grumbulluese fondesh të mëdha tokësore. Që në shek. VI bëhet fjalë për prona të mëdha të kishës (patrimonia) në zonën e Shkodrës (të Prevalitanisë). Një pjesë e mirë e këtyre, bashkë me toka të tjera, figurojnë më vonë si pronë e manastireve të mëdha, katolike e ortodokse, të atij rajoni. Njëlloj të pasura me toka ishin edhe manastiret dhe peshkopatat e zonës së Durrësit, ato të Beratit apo të Vagenetisë në jug.

Njëkohësisht me institucionet fetare, fonde të mëdha tokash figurojnë në pronësi të personave laikë, që i përkisnin aristokracisë vendase por që, në ndonjë rast, ishin edhe fisnikë të huaj. Prania e këtyre të fundit, dhe në përgjithësi kontaktet që bregdeti i Adriatikut dhe ai i Jonit patën me Italinë, bënë që marrëdhëniet agrare të ndikoheshin aty nga modeli perëndimor i feudalizmit. Në dokumentet e shek. XIII-XV, që kanë të bëjnë me këto treva, ndeshet vazhdimisht një terminologji që flet për praninë aty të institucioneve feudale, tipike perëndimore, siç qe feudi (feudum), vasaliteti (vassallagium), betimi (juramentum), mbrojtja feudale (protectio), imuniteti (immunitas) etj.

Rajone të zhvilluara dhe dendësisht të banuara qenë edhe ato të rrafshnaltave ose luginave të brendshme të Kosovës, Dibrës, Ohrit, Korçës, Devollit, Matit, Këlcyrës, Drinit etj. Këto përshkoheshin nga një rrjetë e dendur rrugësh komunikimi dhe nuk përbënin kurrsesi enklava të izoluara. Edhe këtu, ashtu si në ultësirën bregdetare perëndimore, procesi i përqendrimit të tokave në pak duar ndodhi shpejt dhe pjesa më e madhe e fondit tokësor ndahej mes një grupi pronarësh të mëdhenj ose institucioneve fetare. Këto treva qenë në Shqipëri trevat ku gjeti përhapjen klasike feudalizmi i tipit bizantin, i mishëruar në institucionin e pronies.

Së fundi, rajoni i tretë ishte ai i malësive dhe i zonave të thella, që zinte një pjesë të mirë të territorit. Këtu peshën kryesore në veprimtarinë ekonomike e zinte blegtoria, kurse kultivimi i arave kufizohej në lugina e në ngastra të ngushta të hapura me mund në sipërfaqet e pjerrëta apo në pyjet. Karakteristikë e këtyre zonave ishte mobiliteti (lëvizshmëria) periodike e një pjese të popullsisë të lidhur kryekëput me ekonominë blegtorale dhe që përcaktohej nga ndërrimi i kullotave, nga mali në verë, në fushat bregdetare gjatë stinës së dimrit (tranzumanca). Ndonëse banesa e qëndrueshme e blegtorëve ndodhej në katundin malor, ndodhte shpesh që, gjatë shtegtimit me bagëtitë e tyre drejt fushave bregdetare, në dimër, ata të merrnin me vete edhe familjet, me të cilat sistemoheshin përkohësisht në kasolle të ngritura kryesisht me dru e kashtë. Jo rrallë kjo popullsi blegtorale, e vendosur përkohësisht gjatë muajve të dimrit në zonat fushore bregdetare, ngulej aty në mënyrë të qëndrueshme, duke sjellë ndryshime të rëndësishme në strukturën dhe shpërndarjen e popullsisë. Nga ana tjetër, me zhvendosjet e saj të pandërprera nga fusha në mal e anasjelltas, kjo popullsi blegtore bëhej një faktor ndërlidhës midis sektorëve të ndryshëm të popullsisë shqiptare duke kontribuar në homogjenizimin e saj. Kështu, norma, doke dhe institucione të kahershme shqiptare, të ruajtura në malësi në format e tyre të pastra, me kohë zbritën dhe depërtuan edhe në shoqërinë shqiptare të zonave fushore bregdetare dhe të qyteteve, ndërkohë që praktika dhe institucione të shoqërisë "së qytetëruar" arritën deri në viset më të largëta malore, duke ndikuar në zhvillimet ekonomike, shoqërore, politike e kulturore të tyre.

*Marrëdhëniet e pronës në fshatin shqiptar në shek. VIII-X.

Bashkësia fshatare dhe ngastrat ushtarake*
Kalimi në periudhën e mesjetës edhe në Shqipëri e zhvendosi qendrën e gravitetit ekonomik në fshat, ku qe përqendruar edhe masa dërrmuese e popullsisë. Funksioni ekonomik i qyteteve u rrudh dhe këto, duke përjashtuar Durrësin edhe ndonjë tjetër, përgjithësisht mbijetuan si qendra administrativo-ushtarake e peshkopale. Disa syresh, si Skampa, Apolonia, Bylis, Amantia, Onkezmi, Euroia etj., pushuan së ekzistuari si qendra të banuara që në të dalë të periudhës antike.
Qeliza jetësore e shoqërisë shqiptare u bë bashkësia fshatare, një grupim njerëzish i organizuar mbi bazën e një territori të përbashkët dhe të interesave të përbashkët. Lidhjet e gjakut te bashkësia fshatare ruajnë deri diku rëndësinë e tyre, por ato nuk janë më kryesore, si dikur në bashkësinë fisnore. Organizimi në bashkësi e kapërcente në ndonjë rast kuadrin e një vendbanimi fshatar, duke përfshirë disa të tilla. Kështu lindën bashkimet krahinore, që u njohën si të tilla edhe në kuadrin e organizimit administrativ e kishtar bizantin. Duke filluar nga shek. VIII, të tilla në trevat shqiptare përmënden: Kunavia, Stefaniaka, Pulti, Devolli, Kolonja, Himara, Vagenetia.

Organizimi dhe funksionimi i bashkësive fshatare në Perandorinë Bizantine në fazën e hershme (shek. VII-VIII) pasqyrohet në një dokument juridik të kohës, në të ashtuquajturin "Ligji bujqësor" (nomos georgikos). Ligji në fjalë kishte vlerë për të gjitha territoret ballkanike të Perandorisë Bizantine dhe, në këtë kuadër, edhe për trojet shqiptare. Mjaft norma dhe institucione, që gjejnë pasqyrim në "Ligjin bujqësor", u futën në të drejtën dokesore dhe si të tilla mbijetuan deri në kohët e reja në fshatin shqiptar.

Është e qartë që "Ligji bujqësor" pasqyron gjendjen e bashkësive fshatare në fazën e shpërbërjes, kur prona private po karakterizonte gjithnjë e më shumë marrëdhëniet e pronës.
Fshatarët, të cilët jo rastësisht quhen aty "zot" (kyrios), kishin tokën e tyre arë, vreshtat, kopshtet, që, së bashku me shtëpinë dhe me bagëtitë, përbënin pasurinë kryesore vetjake të familjes fshatare. Mullinjtë, dhe shpeshherë edhe pyjet, ishin pronë e individëve të veçantë. Si pronë vetjake, arat, vreshtat, kopshtet, bagëtia etj., mund të trashëgoheshin, të shkëmbeheshin, të ndaheshin, të jepeshin me qira, të liheshin peng, madje më vonë edhe të shiteshin, veç brendapërbrenda bashkësisë. Pra, siç shihet, që në kohën e "Ligjit bujqësor" ekzistonin premisat ligjore për polarizimin shoqëror në gjirin e bashkësisë, nëpërmjet grumbullimit të mjeteve e pasurive në pak duar.
Dhunimi çfarëdo i pronës individuale ndëshkohej me masa që shkonin nga zhdëmtimi e deri në dënime të ashpra trupore, si me rrahje, damkosje me hekur të nxehtë, me verbim apo me prerjen e dorës. S'ka dyshim që ndëshkime të tilla të vrazhda pasqyrojnë ndikimin që ushtroi mbi të drejtën bizantine e drejta dokesore e popujve barbarë, që erdhën e u vendosën në territorin bizantin në shek. V-VII.


Me gjithë konsolidimin e pronës individuale, dispozitat e "Ligjit bujqësor" tregojnë se, në kohën e veprimit të tij, pronësia e përbashkët nuk ishte zhdukur përfundimisht. Kullotat, pyjet, ujërat, tokat djerrë, vazhdonin të ishin pronë e bashkësisë dhe të administroheshin nga kjo. Bashkësia kishte një fond tokash të lira e të papunuara, që herë pas here ua ndante sipas nevojave anëtarëve të bashkësisë duke zbatuar sistemin e shortit (kleros). Një mbeturinë e kohëve, kur tokat ishin pasuri e përbashkët, ishte edhe sistemi i "arave të hapura", sipas të cilit, me përfundimin e korrjeve, bagëtitë mund të kullosnin lirisht në ngastrat e njërit apo tjetrit. Po ashtu, arat e braktisura, pas një afati të caktuar, i ktheheshin përsëri bashkësisë. Kjo mund t`i përdorte për të kompensuar anëtarët e bashkësisë që kishin nevojë për ngastra të reja shtesë ose që dëshironin të ndërronin tokën e mëparshme. Bashkësia, gjithashtu, kujdesej për veprimtari me interes të përbashkët, për shfrytëzimin e ujrave, për pajtimin e barinjve që kullotnin tufat e fshatit dhe që i shoqëronin ato në shtegtimet nga kullotat verore në ato dimërore, për pajtimin e mjeshtërve zejtarë që kryenin punime për nevoja të bashkësisë dhe të anëtarëve të veçantë të saj.

Njësi bazë shoqërore e bashkësisë ishte familja e madhe patriarkale, që bashkonte disa breza dhe që drejtohej nga më plaku. Të parët e familjeve, pjesëtarë të bashkësisë, formonin "këshillin e pleqve", i cili trajtonte dhe zgjidhte në bazë të dokeve, të gjitha problemet që kishin të bënin me marrëdhëniet e brendshme të bashkësisë, si dhe me marrëdhëniet e saj me bashkësitë fqinje dhe me pushtetin qendror.

Gjithsesi, bashkësia fshatare pasqyron periudhën e pasigurisë, që karakterizoi kalimin nga koha e vjetër në kohën e mesme, të shoqëruar me përmbysje të mëdha ekonomike, shoqërore, etnike e kulturore. Duke u ofruar mbrojtje dhe solidaritet antarëve të saj, bashkësia fshatare përfaqësonte një zgjidhje të përshtatshme për përballimin e kushteve të reja.

Por ajo, siç lënë të kuptohet edhe vetë nenet e "Ligjit bujqësor", mbetej një formë organizimi shoqëror kalimtare drejt shoqërisë feudale. Farët e diferencimit shoqëror janë të dukshme në të. Dokumente të shek. VIII-X provojnë se në gjirin e bashkësive qe diferencuar shtresa e "të fuqishmëve" (dynatoi) apo e "të mëdhenjve" (megistanes). Inventari arkeologjik i varrezave të ndryshme të gjetura në vendin tonë, dhe që i përkasin kësaj periudhe të vënies në lëvizje të procesit të feudalizimit, ofron nga ana e tij prova të prekshme, materiale, të diferencimit shoqëror që po përvijohej në shoqërinë shqiptare. 

Krahas varreve me objekte të çmuara, si unaza floriri, monedha e pajisje luftarake, gjenden më së shumti edhe varre me inventar të varfër, ku qenë varrosur ata që në "Ligjin bujqësor" quhen "të skamurit" (aporoi). Këta punonin ngastrat e të tjerëve dhe jepnin për këta të dhjetën e prodhimit ose punonin si rrogtarë të thjeshtë (mistotë).

Përveç faktorëve të brendshëm, në diferencimin shoqëror në gjirin e bashkësive ndikoi dhe shteti. Duke e konsideruar bashkësinë një njësi fiskale, përveçse njësi administrative, shteti mblidhte prej tyre rregullisht detyrime, të cilat rëndonin jo njëlloj mbi anëtarët e bashkësisë. Për t`u shpëtuar tatimeve, të varfërit e gjenin shpesh herë rrugëzgjidhjen në shitjen apo braktisjen e ngastrave të tyre.
Megjithatë, një gjë e tillë nuk sillte zvogëlimin e sasisë së rentës, që i jepej shtetit nga bashkësia, sepse ky zbatonte sistemin e garancisë kolektive (alelengyon), sipas të cilit bashkësia paguante edhe për ata anëtarë që nuk qenë në gjendje të paguanin ose që kishin braktisur ngastrat e tyre ose ua kishin shitur të tjerëve. Në këtë rast të fundit, me qëllim që të mos prishej homogjeniteti i bashkësisë, ligji përcaktonte se të drejtën për blerjen e një ngastre të një anëtari të bashkësisë e kishte së pari fqinji i tij e pastaj një pjesëtar çfarëdo i saj. Kjo normë, që synonte të pengonte depërtimin e pronarëve të huaj në bashkësi, quhej e drejta e parablerjes (protimesis).

Në kohën ku në Bizant sunduan perandorët e "dinastisë maqedone", shek. IX-XI, njohën një përhapje të gjerë të ashtuquajturat "ngastra ushtarake" (stratiotika ktemata). Këto shteti bizantin ua shpërndante bujqve me kusht që këta të kryenin shërbimin ushtarak. Sistemi i "pronave ushtarake" njohu përhapje të gjerë në kohën e riorganizimit politiko-administrativ të Perandorisë Bizantine dhe të ndarjes së territorit të saj në provinca ushtarake (tema). Sistemi i temave, themeli ekonomik e shoqëror i të cilit ishte prona e vogël e bujkut-ushtar (stratiotit), u bë shtylla kurrizore e shtetit dhe e ushtrisë bizantine. Ndaj perandorët bizantinë bënë të pamundurën për t`i ruajtur të paprekura "ngastrat ushtarake" nga sulmi i pronarëve të mëdhenj. Por nëse për një farë kohë ata ia arritën këtij qëllimi, duke nxjerrë edhe legjislacion të posaçëm në mbrojtje të pronës së vogël, me kalimin e kohës u pa qartë se procesi i gllabërimit të ngastrave të vogla ishte i pandalshëm. Rrënimi i këtyre të fundit, qofshin ato prona të stratiotëve apo të anëtarëve të bashkësive fshatare, shkaktoi fillimin e një krize të gjatë e të pandalshme ekonomike, financiare e ushtarake që përfundoi në fund të fundit me vetë shembjen e Perandorisë Bizantine.

3. ORGANIZIMI SHTETËROR DHE JETA POLITIKE

Regjimi i Temave në Shqipëri. 
Tema e Durrësit
Ndonëse mbetej gjithnjë provincë bizantine, Shqipëria i humbi lidhjet e drejtpërdrejta me Perandorinë pas dyndjes e kolonizimit sllav në Ballkan. Strukturat shtetërore-administrative nuk funksiononin më, ndërkohë që në qytete apo jashtë tyre po zhvilloheshin struktura autonome të qeverisjes. Në qendrat e mëdha, si p.sh. në Durrës, fillon e bëhet fjalë për njerëz me ndikim e pushtet, përfaqësues të aristokracisë vendase (arkondët), të cilët luajnë rol gjithnjë e më të dukshëm në zhvillimet politike të vendit. Vetë pushteti bizantin, duke mos qenë në gjendje të vendoste një kontroll të fortë në provincat e tij të skajshme perëndimore, u detyrua të zbatonte këtu forma specifike organizimi e marrëdhëniesh, forma në të cilat elementët lokalë ishin shumë të rëndësishëm. Shembull tipik të këtyre marrëdhënieve të reja përbën në këtë kohë Durrësi dhe treva e tij (Epiri i Ri). Në shek. VII-VIII treva e Durrësit përfaqësonte një arkondat, ku pushteti dhe autoriteti ushtrohej nga arkondët vendas. Këta ishin bartës të autonomisë lokale dhe të vetëqeverisjes. Deri në fillim të shek. IX, Durrësi dhe gjithë prapatoka e tij kaluan një fazë vetëqeverisjeje dhe autonomie. Arkondë të tillë, me atribute pushteti, ndeshen në të njëjtën kohë edhe gjetkë, si në Vageneti (Çamëri), në Kolonjë etj.
Zbehja e rrezikut arab, në lindje, dhe keqësimi i situatës në zotërimet bizantine në Ballkanin Perëndimor dhe në Italinë e Jugut, si rezultat i sulmeve të sllavëve e të frankëve, e shtyu Perandorinë Bizantine të kalojë në një organizim të ri administrativ në këto treva, në atë të temave.
Dihet se regjimi i temave, ose i provincave ushtarake, filloi të zbatohej që nga shek. VII në viset me emergjencë ushtarake. Ai bazohej në thelb në rekrutimin e një ushtrie vendase në radhët e fshatarësisë së lirë, e cila në këmbim të tokës, ofronte shërbimin ushtarak. Në krye të temës qëndronte strategu i emëruar drejtpërdrejt nga perandori bizantin, i cili përqendronte në duart e tij si pushtetin ushtarak, ashtu edhe atë civil. Pas tij vinin funksionarë vartës, si pretori, nënstrategët, kartularët, klisarkët etj.
Ndër këto ofiqe, pretori dhe kartulari kishin karakter civil: pretori merrej me shqyrtimin e çështjeve gjyqësore dhe dërgohej nga pushteti qendror, kurse kartulari kryente detyrat e sekretarit të strategut. Ndër detyrat e tij kryesore ishte ndjekja e procesit të rekrutimit të trupave ushtarake, ajo e problemeve financiare të kancelarisë etj. Nënstrategët e klisarkët, që dëshmohen si pjesëtarë të hierarkisë drejtuese në Temën e Durrësit, kryenin detyra kryekëput ushtarake në njësitë përbërëse të Temës apo në sektorët me rëndësi të posaçme strategjike, siç qenë klisurat (ngushticat) që kontrollonin lëvizjet në rrugëkalimet kryesore.
Në shek. X në krye të Temës së Durrësit gjejmë një katepan që kishte në juridiksion edhe zotërimet bizantine të Puljes (Itali). Në shek. XI komandanti i Temës së Durrësit thirret tashmë me titullin dukë.
Organizimi i ri i temave synonte të konsolidonte forcën ushtarake bizantine nëpërmjet krijimit të një ushtrie që rekrutohej në vend nga radhët e stratiotëve ose bujqve ushtarë, që kishin të drejtën e shfrytëzimit të një parcele toke kundrejt kryerjes së shërbimit ushtarak. Mjaft të dhëna historike provojnë se, në fakt, forcat ushtarake të strategut të Durrësit përfaqësoheshin nga rekrutët vendas (enkoroi dynameis). 
Themelimi i Temës së Durrësit bie me siguri në dhjetëvjeçarët e parë të shek. IX. Si terminus ante quem mund të konsiderohet një letër e vitit 826 e patrikut të Konstandinopojës, Teodor Studiti, për kryepeshkopin e Durrësit, Antonin, ku bëhet fjalë pikërisht edhe për një funksionar laik, Thomanë, në atë kohë me detyrën e hipatit e të kartularit në Durrës.
Juridiksioni i Temës së Durrësit shtrihej prej Tivari në veri, në Gjirin e Vlorës në jug e në një thellësi drejt lindjes, që kapte rrjedhën e lumit Drin. Territoret e tjera shqiptare, që dilnin jashtë kuadrit të Temës së Durrësit, u përfshinë në temat fqinje të Nikopojës, që shtrihej në kufijtë e provincës së dikurshme të Epirit të Vjetër, të Selanikut, e cila kishte nën juridiksionin edhe viset e Kosovës e të Maqedonisë Perëndimore, dhe të Dalmacisë. Të gjitha këto tema u krijuan gjatë shek. IX. Vonë, në vitet e para të shek. XI, në viset e Maqedonisë Perëndimore u krijua një temë e re, qendra e së cilës ishte Shkupi.
Tema e Durrësit ishte në qendër të sistemit mbrojtës bizantin në zotërimet e perëndimit. Kjo është arsyeja që, në raste të veçanta, nën urdhrat e strategut të Durrësit viheshin edhe forcat ushtarake të temave fqinje, përfshirë ato të Italisë bizantine. Si rregull, veprimtaria e ushtrisë së temës përmblidhej brenda kufijve të temës përkatëse. Por, në raste të veçanta, ushtria apo reparte të veçanta të ushtrisë së temës dërgoheshin të vepronin edhe në fronte të tjera, siç ndodhte, p.sh. me luftëtarë nga Tema e Durrësit që dërgoheshin të luftonin në Italinë e Jugut.
Një karakteristikë dalluese për temën e Durrësit ishte roli i madh që elementi vendës shqiptar luante në strukturat administrative e ushtarake të saj. Ushtria e temës bazohej në rekrutët vendas. Nga ana tjetër, edhe elementë të aristokracisë vendase luanin një rol të rëndësishëm duke u integruar në sistemin e temës e duke luajtur shpeshherë një rol parësor në drejtimin e saj. Një rol të tillë ka luajtur p.sh. gjatë shek. X-XI familja e Krisilëve nga Durrësi. Pinjollë të saj u nderuan deri me titujt e lartë proteuon apo patric nga pushteti bizantin. Në vitet e fundit të shek. X e në fillimet e shek. XI, fati i vetë qytetit të Durrësit e rrethinës së tij ishte në duart e fisnikut Gjon Krisili, i cili ia dorëzoi një herë qytetin carit Samuel e ca vjet më vonë ia kaloi atë perandorit bizantin Bazili II. Aty nga viti 1040 i biri i Gjonit arriti të emërohej nga perandori bizantin komandant i ushtrisë së Temës së Durrësit dhe i forcave lokale që do të shkonin të shtronin Dioklenë, që kishte ngritur krye kundër sundimit bizantin. Pinjollë nga familje fisnike shqiptare të Temës së Durrësit, si Skurra, Vrana, Arianiti, Muzaka etj., arritën të zinin poste të rëndësishme në administratën e Temës. Madje, ndonjë syresh ngjiti shkallët e karrierës edhe në administratën qendrore.
Duke lënë mënjanë brezin bregdetar të Adriatikut, bërthamën e Temës së Durrësit e përbënte vendi i Arbrit (greq. Al(r) banon, lat. Al (r) banum, sllav. Raban), me një fjalë treva e përfshirë midis Lezhës, Vlorës, Ohrit e Dibrës. Vendi i Arbrit përfaqësonte mbështetjen kryesore të Temës së Durrësit. Prej andej vinin kontingjentet kryesore ushtarake të Temës. Rëndësia e Arbrit ishte e tillë që, në një moment të caktuar, tema e Durrësit filloi të quhej "Tema e Durrësit dhe e Arbrit". Një emërtim i tillë veç rëndësisë shprehte edhe individualitetin dhe pavarësinë e kësaj krahine brenda kuadrit të temës së Durrësit. Në fakt, Arbri ishte treva ku më tepër se në çdo trevë tjetër shqiptare, proceset politike kishin çuar që herët në krijimin e një autonomie relative ndaj pushtetit bizantin.
Autori bizantin i shek. XI, Mihal Ataliati, e ka fjalën pikërisht për trevën e Arbrit kur thotë se marrëdhëniet e shqiptarëve (Albanoi) me pushtetin bizantin ishin ndërtuar mbi bazën e sistemit të izopolitisë. Por nuk përjashtohet që pohimi i tij të vlejë, ku më shumë e ku më pak, edhe për treva të tjera shqiptare. Sistemi i izopolitisë ishte një sistem i privilegjuar marrëdhëniesh të një komuniteti të caktuar me pushtetin bizantin. Në thelb ai përfaqësonte një lloj statusi federimi, që Perandoria Bizantine u akordonte popujve dhe bashkësive të tjera, me të cilat i lidhte feja dhe përbashkësia e interesave. Statusi i izopolitisë iu akordua nga Bizanti për ca kohë edhe Venedikut. Izopolitia nënkuptonte njohjen e një autonomie të gjerë, përjashtimin nga taksat e detyrimet kryesore, si dhe privilegje të tjera. Detyrimi kryesor i parashikuar nga një sistem i tillë kishte të bënte me furnizimin me trupa ushtarake, të drejtuara nga komandantë vendas, që viheshin në dispozicion të strategut bizantin (në rastin tonë të strategut të Durrësit) në rast fushatash ushtarake.
Të përfshira në ushtrinë bizantine, trupat e Arbrit vepronin jo vetëm në Temën e Durrësit, por edhe jashtë saj, si edhe në vende të tjera, Maqedoni, Greqi, Itali etj. Gjithsesi ato përbënin një strukturë të veçantë, që dallohej nga masa tjetër e ushtrisë bizantine. Forca ushtarake, që treva e Arbrit arrinte të nxirrte në shekujt e mesjetës së hershme, përbënte edhe bazën e statusit të veçantë autonom që ai gëzoi në marrëdhëniet me Perandorinë Bizantine.


*Lufta kundër ikonave dhe efektet e saj në Shqipëri*

Në kohën e sundimit të Leonit III (717-741), Perandoria Bizantine u përfshi nga një konflikt i ashpër i brendshëm fetar. Në thelb të tij qëndronte interpretimi i ndryshëm që i bëhej rolit që kishin imazhet e shenjta (ikonat) kishin në besimin e krishterë. Duke filluar nga koha e Justinianit kulti i ikonave të shenjtorëve (ikonolatria) njohu një përhapje aq të gjerë në kishën bizantine, saqë u kthye në një nga format kryesore të shprehjes së ndjenjës fetare. Kishat e manastiret u mbushën aso kohe me ikona shenjtorësh të çmuara e të kushtueshme, duke u bërë njëherësh tregues i luksit dhe i pasurisë në të cilin notonin kleri dhe institucionet fetare. Një gjë e tillë ushqente pakënaqësi në një masë të gjerë njerëzish të çdo niveli shoqëror, të cilët mendonin se kisha duhej të ishte si në kohën e apostujve, e varfër dhe e virtytshme. Nga ana tjetër, nuk mungonin edhe në vetë gjirin e kishës prirje kundër kultit të ikonave, sipas të cilave një kult i tillë skishte asgjë të përbashkët me krishterimin, si fe krejtësisht shpirtërore. Këto prirje ishin më të forta në provincat lindore të Bizantit, tokë gjithnjë pjellore për lëvizje fetare, ku vazhdonin të mbijetonin mbeturina të monofizizmit dhe ku atë kohë po forcohej dhe po shtrihej sekti i pavlikanëve, që luftonte kundër çdo forme kulti fetar.

Më në fund, lufta kundër kultit të ikonave ishte rezultat i ndikimit që ushtronin mbi krishterimin bizantin feja islame dhe ajo hebraike, me të cilat Bizanti ishte në kontakt të vazhdueshëm. Të dyja këto fe janë prerazi kundër çdo forme të riprodhimit në figurë të shenjtorëve të vet. Në këtë mënyrë, lufta kundër kultit të ikonave (ikonoklastia) kishte rrënjë të thella fetare, kulturore e shoqërore.
Perandor Leoni III, duke ndërmarrë hapur betejën kundër kultit të ikonave, synonte në radhë të parë të afirmonte fuqinë e pushtetit qendror mbi pushtetin e pakufizuar të institucioneve fetare si dhe mbi provincat, veçanërisht ato periferike, që jo rastësisht u rreshtuan në krahun e adhuruesve të ikonave. Ikonoklastia ndeshi në kundërshtim të ashpër në provincat bizantine të Italisë e të Ilirikut, që ishin nën juridiksionin kishtar të Papës së Romës. Megjithatë edhe këtu ikonoklastia nuk mungoi të bëjë për vete përkrahësit e vet. Kështu, nga dy letra që teologu i njohur bizantin, Teodor Studiti, i dërgoi në vitet 820, kryepeshkopit të Durrësit, Antonit, dhe një murgu tjetër po nga Durrësi, Dionisit, mësohet se ikonoklastia ishte përqafuar në atë dioqezë edhe nga përfaqësues të klerit rregullar (murgjit), të cilët përgjithësisht qenë kundërshtarët më të rreptë të saj.
Nuk ka prova se lufta e ikonave do të ketë marrë në trevat shqiptare format e ashpra që pati në pjesë të tjera të Perandorisë Bizantine. Megjithatë, në kuadrin e saj ndodhi një ngjarje me rëndësi të madhe për zhvillimet jo vetëm kishtare, por edhe për ato politike në trevat shqiptare. Perandori ikonoklast Leoni III i shkëputi ato nga juridiksioni i Papës së Romës dhe i vuri nën varësinë e drejtpërdrejtë të Patriarkatit të Konstandinopojës (732). Ky hap, i shoqëruar edhe me krijimin, në fillim të shek. IX, të temës bizantine të Durrësit e asaj të Nikopojës, ndikoi së tepërmi në forcimin e kontrollit të pushtetit qendror në këto provinca perëndimore të Perandorisë. 

*Trevat shqiptare dhe Mbretëria Bullgare (shek. IX-X)*
Një ndër arsyet kryesore të krijimit të Temës së Durrësit në gjysmën e parë të shek. IX kishte qenë përballimi i presionit sllav, përkatësisht i atij bullgar. Që nga fundi i shek. VII, nga shkrirja e fiseve sllave dhe atyre bullgare (me origjinë turke), u krijua midis Danubit e maleve Ballkan shteti i parë ballkanik sllav, Mbretëria Bullgare, e cila shumë shpejt u bë një rrezik i madh për Perandorinë Bizantine. Aty nga mesi i shek. IX shteti bullgar i kishte shtrirë kufijtë e tij në Maqedoni dhe, nën mbretin Boris (852-879), përfshiu edhe brezin midis lumit Devoll e Vjosë. Kështjellat e Devollit dhe e Pulkeropolit (Beratit) u bënë baza të pushtetit bullgar në këto anë. Në vitin 864 Borisi përqafoi së bashku me popullin e vet, fenë e krishterë, duke marrë emrin Mihal. Feja e re i dha kohezionin e duhur shtetit sllavo-bullgar dhe i lejoi atij shtrirjen e mëtejshme në territoret bizantine. Në kohën e Simeonit (894-927), Bullgaria arriti shtrirjen e saj më të gjerë. 

Me përjashtim të Durrësit e të Shkodrës, Simeoni pushtoi krejt viset në Shqipërinë Qendrore e të Poshtme. Në jug ai mori Vlorën e një pjesë të mirë të Temës së Nikopojës. Në vitin 913 perandori bizantin Konstandini VII u detyrua t'i njihte Simeonit titullin Perandor i Bullgarisë dhe të martohej me një vajzë të carit bullgar. Ndërkohë prej vitesh Perandoria Bizantine ishte e detyruar t'u paguante bullgarëve një haraç të përvitshëm.
Por paqja bullgaro-bizantine nuk vazhdoi gjatë. Në vitet që ndoqën ushtritë e Simeonit sulmuan Durrësin dhe shkretuan rrethinat e tij. Më 918 bullgarët u shtynë në jug nëpër Temën e Nikopojës dhe mbërritën në Gjirin e Korintit.
Gjithsesi ëndrra e car Simeonit, për të krijuar një perandori bullgare në vend të asaj bizantine, përfundoi me vdekjen e papritur të tij më 27 maj 927. Trashëgimtarët e tij, Pjetri e Borisi, nuk ishin në lartësinë e Simeonit dhe u detyruan të njihnin, kush më shumë e kush më pak, sovranitetin bizantin.
Pushtimi bullgar la shenja të dukshme edhe në trevat shqiptare, sidomos në korridorin që zgjatej nëpër luginën e lumit Devoll e deri në bregdet, ku ai vazhdoi të ruhet deri në fillimet e shek. XI. Në krye të krahinave të veçanta këtu u vunë bujarë bullgarë, të cilët shpeshherë sollën me vete njerëzit e tyre, përfshirë edhe klerikë bullgarë, që ndihmuan për depërtimin e një kulture sllavo-bizantine në këto treva.
 Në gjysmën e dytë të shek. IX në zonën e Ohrit, Korçës, Devollit, Beratit zhvilloi aktivitetin e tij misionar Klementi i Ohrit, dishepull i Cirilit e Metodit, i cili punoi për vite me radhë për hapjen e shkollave e të kishave sllave. Nga kjo kohë trevat midis rrjedhës së Devollit e të Vjosës u përfshinë në ndikimin kishtar e kulturor të Ohrit, të cilin bullgarët e kthyen në qendër të Patriarkatit të pavarur bullgar. Me pushtimin bullgar të shek. IX-X lidhet edhe lulëzimi i disa qendrave të rëndësishme ushtarako-administrative e kishtare, siç ishin Devolli, Glavinica (Ballshi) etj. Në bazilikën madhështore të Ballshit u gjet në fillimet e shek. XX edhe një mbishkrim i gdhendur, që kujtonte kthimin e Boris-Mihalit dhe të popullit bullgar në fenë e krishterë më 864.

Pas disa dekadash nënshtrimi ndaj Perandorisë Bizantine, si rezultat i një kryengritjeje antibizantine që pati për epiqendër Maqedoninë, në fronin bullgar erdhi car Samueli (976-1014). Nën sundimin e tij, qendra e shtetit bullgar u zhvendos nga lindja, Preslavi, në Prespë e në Ohër. Në këtë kuadër trevat shqiptare morën një rëndësi të dorës së parë dhe u përfshinë për së afërmi në konfliktin e gjatë midis Samuelit dhe Perandorisë Bizantine. Car Samueli bashkoi nën sundimin e tij krejt Maqedoninë deri në Selanik, trevën e vjetër bullgare midis Danubit dhe vargmaleve Ballkan, si dhe Thesalinë, Temat e Nikopojës e të Durrësit, si dhe Dioklenë e Rashën në Veri. Nën sundimin e tij u rimëkëmb Patriarkati i pavarur bullgar, i cili vendosi përfundimisht selinë në Ohër, kryeqendra e Samuelit.

Dëshmitë historike tregojnë se car Samueli nuk synoi të sjellë një përmbysje në strukturat administrativo-ushtarake të trevave shqiptare të pushtuara prej tij. Kështu, në Diokle, ai la në pushtet princin Gjon Vladimir, të cilit për më tepër i ofroi dorën e vajzës së tij, Kozarës. Në Durrës, pas vitit 997, Samueli nuk i preku privilegjet dhe pushtetin e parisë së qytetit, që përfaqësohej nga familja e fuqishme e Krisilëve. Gjon Krisili, proteuon i qytetit, e kishte favorizuar kalimin e qytetit në duart e Samuelit. Aleanca e carit bullgar me Krisilët e parinë durrsake u vulos edhe me martesën e tij me të bijën e Gjon Krisilit. Në trevën e Vlorës e të Beratit, Samueli ia besoi komandën pinjollit të një familjeje fisnike vendase, Elinagër Frëngut. Po kështu veproi në Devoll, Kolonjë, Vageneti e gjetkë. Shtrirja e pushtetit të Samuelit në këto vende u lehtësua edhe për faktin se ai zbatoi një sistem të ri detyrimesh ndaj fshatarësisë, i cili mbështetej mbi kontributet në natyrë e në lehtësira të tjera.

Kundërshtar i car Samuelit, që në fillim të sundimit të tij, ishte perandori i ri bizantin, Bazili II, i mbiquajtur "Bullgarovrasësi", (976-1025). Përpjekja e parë serioze e tij për të goditur perandorinë e Samuelit përfundoi me disfatë më 986 në afërsi të Sofjes (Serdika). Pas kësaj, perandor Bazili II kërkoi të gjejë aleatë në vetë trevat e pushtuara nga cari bullgar. Në vitin 1001 shpërtheu kundërofensiva e madhe bizantine e Bazilit II.

Në vitin 1004 Shkupi u kthye në duart e bizantinëve e pas një viti, si rezultat i një marrëveshjeje të fshehtë me proteuonin Gjon Krisili, edhe Durrësi iu dorëzua perandorit Bazili II. Qeveritari i vënë aty nga Samueli, Torona, dhëndër i carit bullgar, u arratis në oborrin bizantin. Me anë premtimesh e të marrëveshjeve paraprake, Bazili II arriti të bëjë për vete edhe qeveritarë e fisnikë të tjerë lokalë në Berat e në Devoll. Pak nga pak rrethi u shtrëngua rrotull Ohrit, kryeqendrës së Samuelit. Në qershor 1014, Bazili II i shkaktoi një disfatë të rëndë ushtrisë bullgare në ngushticat e malit Belashik, në rrjedhën e sipërme të Strumës. Rreth 15 000 luftëtarë të Samuelit u zunë robë. Vetë Samueli i shpëtoi me vështirësi kapjes dhe u strehua në kështjellën e Përlepit. Bazili II urdhëroi të verbohen robërit bullgarë dhe t'i dërgoheshin carit të tyre në Përlep. Pamja makabër e kësaj ushtrie të verbër e tmerroi Samuelin që vdiq në vend (6 tetor 1014).

Vdekja e Samuelit shoqëroi edhe shpërbërjen e perandorisë ballkanike të tij. Ivan Vladislavi (1015-1018) u përpoq të vendoste përsëri hegjemoninë bullgare në provincat perëndimore të Dioklesë, Durrësit e të Nikopojës. Por, në shkurt të vitit 1018, gjatë një sulmi mbi Durrës, cari i fundit i Perandorisë Bullgare mbeti i vrarë. Pas kësaj, Bazili hyri triumfues në Ohër, ndërkohë që ushtria e tij i shuajti vatrat e fundit të qëndresës bullgare në lartësitë e Tomorrit, në Vlorë e në Thesali.
Pavarësisht nga egërsia me të cilën Bazili II asgjësoi Perandorinë Bullgare ndaj vendeve e popullsive, që futi përsëri nën sundimin bizantin, ai ndoqi një politikë të matur. Kështu, ai la këtu në fuqi edhe paskëtaj sistemin e detyrimeve në natyrë, të vendosur gjatë sundimit bullgar. Bujqit edhe paskëtaj i detyroheshin shtetit një mod grurë, një mod miell dhe një shtambë verë. Patriarkati i Ohrit vërtet u ul prej tij në shkallën e kryepeshkopatës, por edhe kështu Bazili II i njohu kësaj një sërë privilegjesh që kisha e Ohrit i kishte fituar në kohën e sundimit bullgar. Po kështu nuk u prek juridiksioni i kryepeshkopatës së Ohrit, e cila me gjithë protestat e kryepeshkopatave fqinje, veçanërisht asaj të Durrësit, vazhdoi të ketë në varësi mjaft peshkopata që s'kishin qenë sufragane të sajat dhe që ishin bërë të tilla nën sundimin bullgar. Këto të fundit perandori Bazili II i pajisi me toka e bujq me anë diplomash të veçanta. Me toka, privilegje, tituj dhe me ofiqe Bazili II pajisi edhe ata krerë shqiptarë, që gjatë luftërave me Samuelin kishin qëndruar në krah të tij. Njërit prej tyre, patricit David Arianiti, që llogaritej ndër komandatët më të shquar të tij në betejat me bullgarët, perandori i besoi postin e rëndësishëm e delikat të strategut të Temës së porsakrijuar të Shkupit. Kjo Temë së bashku me Temën tjetër të Paradunavit (Bullgari) kishin për detyrë të kontrollonin territoret e mbretërisë së dikurshme bullgare dhe të shtypnin që në embrion çdo përpjekje të re për shkëputje nga Bizanti.

Në krye të Temës së Durrësit, pikëmbështetja kryesore e bizantinëve në bregdetin Adriatik, u vu një dukë, njëlloj si në Temën e Selanikut, gjë që nënvizonte rëndësinë e veçantë të saj. Po kështu u veprua më vonë edhe me Temën e Shkupit. 

*Kriza e regjimit të temave dhe revoltat e dukëve bizantinë
të Durrësit në gjysmën e dytë të shek. XI*
Kryengritja e madhe panballkanike e viteve 1040-1041, si dhe ajo e vitit 1073, që patën jehonë të thellë edhe në trevat shqiptare, paralajmëruan një periudhë të tërë trazirash e revoltash, që tronditën nga themelet Perandorinë Bizantine. Krahas lëvizjeve masive fshatare, periudhën 1040-1081 e karakterizojnë edhe një varg rebelimesh ushtarake të nxitura dhe të drejtuara nga komandantët (strategët) e temave të veçanta. Shqipëria e posaçërisht Tema e Durrësit u bë në ato vite një nga pikat më të nxehta të Perandorisë Bizantine.

Revoltat ushtarake të gjysmës së dytë të shek. XI, mes të cilave edhe revoltat e strategëve (dukëve) të Durrësit, qe një pasqyrim i drejtpërdrejtë i ndryshimeve të brendshme që po pësonte në atë kohë Perandoria Bizantine dhe që lidhen kryesisht me zhvillimin e marrëdhënieve feudale. Pas vdekjes së Perandorit Bazili II dhe fundit të dinastisë maqedone me Konstandinin IX Monomahos (1042-1055), mori fund edhe epoka e karakterizuar nga prona e vogël e lirë e bujkut-ushtar (stratiotit). Deri në atë kohë, e mbrojtur me fanatizëm prej perandorëve bizantinë, që hartuan për këtë qëllim edhe një legjislacion të posaçëm, prona e vogël u la paskëtaj në mëshirën e pronarëve të mëdhenj, që në kurriz të saj filluan të zgjerojnë zotërimet e tyre. Një proces i tillë i gllabërimit të pronës së vogël të lirë dhe i ekspansionit të pronës së madhe feudale, kërcënonte me rrënim klasën e madhe të ushtarëve-bujq, të cilët për më se një shekull kishin qenë shtylla kurrizore e shtetit bizantin, përsa kohë bujqit shqiptarë qenë furnizuesit kryesorë të financave dhe të ushtrisë bizantine. Por bashkë me rënien e klasës së bujqve-ushtarë binte roli edhe i kastës së krerëve ushtarakë, strategëve, ndërkohë që rritej pesha e pronarëve të mëdhenj të tokave dhe e aristokracisë burokratike të kryeqytetit bizantin, Konstandinopojës.

Këto zhvillime të reja në gjirin e perandorisë Bizantine prekën nga afër Shqipërinë, që ishte vendi klasik i fshatarësisë së lirë dhe i stratiotëve. Ndaj, disa nga kryengritjet ushtarake më të fuqishme të shek. XI patën si teatër kryesor pikërisht trojet shqiptare.

Në vitin 1043 ngriti krye kundër pushtetit qendror Georg Maniaku, komandat bizantin i shquar nga luftimet kundër arabëve dhe normanëve në Sicili dhe Italinë e Jugut. Rritja e autoritetit të Maniakut nuk shihej me sy të mirë nga strategu i ri bizantin i Italisë, Mihal Dokianos, dhe nga vetë perandor Konstantini IX, i cili e shkarkoi atë nga detyra. I mbështetur nga repartet e tij besnike, midis të cilave shquheshin kontingjentet e ardhura nga Arbri, Maniaku dha sinjalin e kryengritjes në Sicili, ku trupat e tij e shpallën perandor. Në krye të tyre ai zbarkoi në Durrës dhe i përkrahur nga vendasit, që iu bashkëngjitën ushtrisë së tij bizantino-shqiptare, iu drejtua Selanikut nëpër Rrugën Mbretërore (Egnacia). Ushtria e kryengritësve përparoi në Maqedoni pa hasur pengesa, derisa në vendin e quajtur Ostrov u ndesh me ushtrinë perandorake. Vrasja aksidentale e Georg Maniakut, në kohën kur fitorja për kryengritësit ishte e sigurt, solli shuarjen e lëvizjes.

Megjithatë, ecuria e kryengritjes së Georg Maniakut tregoi qartë se Shqipëria, e veçanërisht Tema e Durrësit në vendin e Arbrit (Arbanon) ishin kthyer tashmë në një terren pjellor për ngjarje të tilla. Historiani bizantin i shek. XI, Mihal Ataliati, shprehet se në atë kohë shqiptarët, dikur aleatë të Perandorisë Bizantine (symmachioi), u bënë "papritur" kundërshtarë të saj (polemioi). Një zhvillim i tillë në marrëdhëniet e shqiptarëve me Bizantin, posaçërisht i atyre të trevës së Arbrit, nuk vonoi të pasqyrohej edhe në vetë marrëdhëniet e Temës së Durrësit me pushtetin qendror. Me pakënaqësitë e popullsisë shqiptare bashkoheshin shpeshherë edhe vetë dukët e Temës së Durrësit. Këta po shqetësoheshin gjithnjë e më shumë nga rrudhja e vazhdueshme e kompetencave sa në fushën ushtarake aq edhe në atë civile. Në fakt, pas vdekjes së Bazilit II, ushtria bizantine filloi të mbështetej gjithnjë e më shumë në angazhimin e trupave mercenare të dërguara nga qendra, gjë që e dobësonte rolin e ushtrisë së Temës të rekrutuar tek elementi vendas dhe të drejtuar nga strategu i Temës. Nga ana tjetër, edhe kompetencat e strategut të Temës në lëmin e pushtetit civil u rrudhën në favor të nëpunësve, siç ishte gjykatësi i Temës (krites apo pretor), që varej drejtpërsëdrejti nga qendra dhe që tani trajtonte çështjet e administratës civile. Tronditjet e mëdha shoqërore të atij shekulli, si dhe vështirësitë e jashtme në lindje të Perandorisë Bizantine në marrëdhëniet me Perëndimin dhe me turqit selxhukë, kontribuan për të krijuar terrenin e përshtatshëm për kryengritjet e mëdha të strategëve ushtarakë të Durrësit të gjysmës së dytë të shek. XI. Tema e Durrësit u bë në atë kohë njëra nga vatrat kryesore të kryengritjeve ndaj pushtetit qendror bizantin. I pari ndër strategët e Durrësit, që ngriti krye kundër Konstandinopojës, ishte proedri Niqifor Brieni. Ky kishte qenë më përpara strateg i Temës së Shkupit, ku kishte shtypur kryengritjen e vitit 1073. I transferuar në Temën e Durrësit nga mesi i viteve 70, Brieni ishte dalluar në mbrojtjen e kufijve veriorë në luftë me sllavët kroatë si dhe me diokleasit. Njëherësh ai u ballafaqua edhe me sulmet pirateske të anijeve të normanëve të Italisë, të cilët tashmë synonin të shtriheshin drejt Lindjes, në territoret e Perandorisë Bizantine.
Në tetor të vitit 1077, strategu Niqifor Brieni dha sinjalin e kryengritjes kundër perandorit Mihal VII Dukas. Kronistët bizantinë të kohës pohojnë njëzëri se me kryengritësin Niqifor u bashkua popullsia vendase e Temës së Durrësit si dhe mjaft fisnikë vendas, në mes të të cilëve Bazil Kurtiqi nga Arbri. Niqifori e deklaroi të rrëzuar perandorin Mihal dhe, pasi e shpalli veten perandor, iu drejtua Konstandinopojës me një ushtri që rrugës vinte e zmadhohej me vullnetarë të rinj. Në Adrianopojë Brienin e prisnin kryengritës të tjerë të organizuar nga i vëllai, Johani. Por në të dalë të qytetit forcat kryengritëse u ndeshën me ushtrinë perandorake, të cilën tashmë e komandonte Aleks Komneni, një ndër gjeneralët bizantinë më të shquar të të gjitha kohërave. Ushtria kryengritëse u thye dhe mbeturinat e saj u shpërndanë.

Ndërkohë që Brieni me kryengritësit e tij ishin nisur në drejtim të Konstandinopojës, në Durrës kishte hyrë Niqifor Baziliaku, i emëruar dukë i Durrësit pas rebelimit të të parit. Por edhe duka i ri i Durrësit nuk vonoi dhe, vetëm pak muaj pas Brienit, u vetëshpall perandor dhe ngriti krye kundër qendrës.
I mbështetur nga paria dhe kleri vendas, ku u shqua peshkopi i Devollit, Teodori, ai grumbulloi forca të shumta shqiptaro-bizantine, ku nuk mungonin edhe mercenarë nga perëndimi. Në krye të tyre ai u nis nga Durrësi, kaloi Ohrin dhe iu drejtua qytetit të dytë të Perandorisë, Selanikut. Fillimisht perandori Niqifor III Botoniati u përpoq ta bindte kryengritësin të hiqte dorë nga marshimi mbi kryeqytet, duke i premtuar falje e tituj të rinj finikërie. Baziliaku e refuzoi ofertën dhe kështu u arrit në një betejë të përgjakshme me forcat qeveritare, të cilat i komandonte përsëri Aleks Komneni. Kryengritësit u shpartalluan dhe vetë Baziliaku u çua në pranga në Konstandinopojë.

*Kryengritjet e mëdha antibizantine të shek. XI*
Bazili II ishte perandori i fundit i dinastisë maqedone që mundi të ruajë ekuilibrin e brendshëm shoqëror e politik midis interesave të shtetit, atyre të aristokracisë feudale dhe të fshatarësisë së lirë, si dhe të stratiotëve që përbënin shtyllën kurrizore të shtetit bizantin. Me vdekjen e tij (1018) ky ekuilibër u prish: aristokracia feudale, civile apo ushtarake filloi t'i rrisë në mënyrë të pakontrolluar pronat e veta duke gllabëruar pronën e vogël. Pronarët e vegjël e humbën pak nga pak statusin e mëparshëm të lirisë dhe u kthyen në fshatarë të varur. Për një kohë të gjatë shteti bizantin, e në radhë të parë perandorët e dinastisë maqedone (shek. IX-XI) ishin përpjekur t'i vinin fre procesit të krijimit të pronës së madhe dhe të zhdukjes së pronës së vogël të fshatarit. Fshatari i lirë si dhe stratioti, që merrte nga shteti një parcelë toke kundrejt përmbushjes së detyrimit fiskal e atij ushtarak, kishin përfaqësuar për shumë kohë burimin kryesor të të ardhurave të arkës perandorake dhe njëherësh elementin bazë të ushtrisë bizantine. Por në kushtet e reja që u krijuan pas vdekjes së Bazilit II, pronarët e vegjël u gjendën përballë një sulmi të dyfishtë: të aristokracisë feudale të tokës, nga njëra anë, dhe të shtetit bizantin që rëndoi në mënyrë galopante barrën e taksave në dëm të tyre. Për rrjedhojë u krijua një gjendje shpërthyese, e cila jo rastësisht arriti kulmet e saj në territoret ballkanike të goditura rëndë nga luftërat e fundit bullgaro-bizantine. 
Në vitin 1040 shpërtheu këtu një kryengritje e fuqishme kundër pushtetit qendror e udhëhequr nga Pjetër Deljani, një bujar bullgar që e mbante veten për nip të car Samuelit dhe që e shpalli sakaq veten car. Kryengritja prej Beogradit u përhap me shpejtësi drejt Nishit e Shkupit. Strategu bizantin i Durrësit, Bazil Sinadeni, mblodhi ushtarakë të temës së tij dhe shpejtoi t'u zërë rrugën kryengritësve të Pjetër Deljanit "përpara se e keqja të përhapej", siç shprehet kronisti Johan Skilice që përshkruan këtë ngjarje. Por revolta preku edhe vetë radhët e ushtrisë së Temës së Durrësit dhe një ushtarak me emrin Tihomir ngriti flamurin e kryengritjes në zonën e Dibrës, ku ishin dislokuar forcat e strategut të Durrësit. Këtu kryengritësit i arriti Pjetër Deljani me të vetët. 
Forcat e kryengritësve u bashkuan nën drejtimin e Pjetër Deljanit, që ndërkohë kishte hequr qafe Tihomirin. Paskëtaj forcat kryengritëse iu drejtuan Durrësit, të cilin e morën, dhe më tej morën Selanikun. Flakët e kryengritjes përfshinë sakaq edhe temën e Nikopojës, popullsia e së cilës ishte tejet e pakënaqur nga arbitrariteti i nëpunësve perandorakë. Bizantinët mundën të mbanin këtu vetëm kështjellën e Naupaktit mbi Gjirin e Korintit.

Megjithatë, si rezultat i kontradiktave që vazhduan të ekzistojnë në gjirin e drejtuesve të kryengritjes edhe pas vrasjes së Tihomirit, lëvizja u shua më shpejt nga çka pritej po të kihen parasysh përmasat e saj. Këtu luajti rolin e vet edhe një djalë i carit bullgar Ivan Vladisllav, Alusiani, që u arratis nga Konstandinopoja ku mbahej rob dhe u bashkua me kryengritësit. Pasi eliminoi Pjetër Dejlanin, Alusiani u vu në krye të kryengritësve. Por pas një beteje të pasuksesshme me trupat perandorake, Alusiani iu dorëzua perandorit bizantin duke shpejtuar kështu edhe fundin e kryengritjes. Megjithatë kryengritja e madhe e vitit 1040-1041 ishte sinjali i parë i fuqishëm i tensioneve shoqërore që do të mbërthenin Perandorinë Bizantine. Në të njëjtën kohë, ajo qe një tregues i hendekut të madh që ishte krijuar ndërkohë midis pushtetit qendror bizantin dhe provincave perëndimore të tij, ku bënin pjesë edhe trevat shqiptare.

Rreth 30 vjet pas kryengritjes së Pjetër Dejlanit, një tjetër lëvizje shpërtheu në Kosovë, nga ku u hap me shpejtësi në viset fqinje. Kryengritësit kërkuan t'i printe princi i Dioklesë, Mihali, i cili dërgoi për këtë qëllim të birin, Konstandin Bodinin. Në Prizren kryengritësit e shpallën Bodinin mbret të tyre. Me Bodinin u bashkua edhe paria e Shkupit me kreun e saj, Gjergj Vojtehu, i cili erdhi vetë në Prizren. Në Prizren kryengritësit thyen keqas edhe forcat e dukës bizantin të Shkupit, që u dërguan kundër tyre. Pas kësaj kryengritësit morën Nishin, Ohrin, Devollin dhe vetëm në Kostur forcat e riorganizuara bizantine mundën të thyenin grupin kryesor të kryengritësve. Pjesa tjetër e kryengritësve, me "mbretin" Bodin, ishte përqendruar në Nish. Në përpjekje për të sulmuar e për të pushtuar Shkupin, forcat e Bodinit u thyen keq nga ushtria bizantine e dërguar me ngut nga perandori bizantin "për të shuar flakën, përpara se ajo të merrte dhenë", siç është shprehur një kronist bizantin, dëshmitar i ngjarjes.
Gjatë betejës Bodini u zu rob dhe u dërgua në Konstandinopojë ku u mbyll në manastirin e Serxhit e të Bakut derisa i ati i tij, Mihali i Dioklesë, organizoi arratisjen e kthimin e tij në atdhe.

Marrëdhëniet e Perandorisë Bizantine me Bodinin e Dioklesë vazhduan edhe më tej të tensionuara. Pas betejës së vitit 1082 në rrethinat e Durrësit, kur Bodini nuk u erdhi në ndihmë ushtrive bizantine të angazhuara në një betejë vendimtare me normanët e Robert Guiskardit, princi i Dioklesë i shfaqi hapur ambicjet për ta shtrirë sundimin e vet sa në viset e Dalmacisë, në veri, aq edhe në territoret e Temës së Durrësit, në jug. Madje, sipas Kronikës së Priftit të Dioklesë, për një periudhë të shkurtër Bodini mundi të pushtojë dhe të mbajë temën në fjalë, së bashku me kryeqendrën e saj, Durrësin (tulit atque obtinuit totam terram Duracinorum et ipsam civitatem Durachium). Perandori bizantin, Aleksi I Komneni, dërgoi atëherë si strateg të Durrësit një kunatin e tij, Johan Duka, i cili rifitoi kontrollin mbi Temën e Durrësit dhe e mbajti Bodinin larg territoreve të saj.

----------


## tani_26

*SHQIPËRIA MIDIS BIZANTIT DHE PERËNDIMIT
(SHEK. XI - XIV)*


*1. NORMANËT NË SHQIPËRI*

*Shqipëria në luftërat e Komnenëve me normanët e Italisë*

Shekulli XI solli ndryshime thelbësore në strukturën e brendshme ekonomiko-shoqërore të Perandorisë Bizantine si dhe në marrëdhëniet e saj me botën e jashtme. Hipja në fron e perandorit Aleksi I Komneni (1081-1118), shënon ardhjen në fuqi të aristokracisë ushtarake. Fillon epoka e artë e feudalizmit ushtarak, që karakterizohet nga ekspansioni i pronës ushtarake të kushtëzuar (pronies) dhe që në Shqipëri u shfaq me ngritjen e një sërë familjesh shqiptare, pjesëtarë të të cilave fitojnë prona, tituj dhe funksione të larta nga pushteti qendror.


Në planin e jashtëm, Perandoria Bizantine merr një orientim të qartë perëndimor që do të ruhet përgjatë gjithë sundimit të dinastisë Komnene (1081-1185). Më 1071 Bizanti humbi kështjellën e tij të fundit në Italinë e Jugut, Barin. Nga ai çast, kundër territoreve bizantine filluan sulmet e paprera të normanëve dhe të kryqtarëve perëndimorë. Kjo dinamikë e re në marrëdhëniet Lindje-Perëndim i vendosi trevat shqiptare në qendër të ngjarjeve. Ato përbënin tashmë kufirin skajor perëndimor të Bizantit, ndërkohë që për fuqitë e reja të perëndimit Shqipëria, me portet dhe me rrugët gjatësore të saj, ku vazhdonte të shquhej Rruga e vjetër Mbretërore (Egnatia), ishte ura ideale që bënte të mundur avancimin e ushtrive pushtuese drejt Konstandinopojës. Për rrjedhojë, trevat shqiptare u bënë vendi i përplasjeve të mëdha ushtarake, kulturore e fetare, që ndikuan së tepërmi zhvillimin historik të tyre.

Pas pushtimit të Barit, më 1071, Robert Guiskardi arriti të bashkojë të gjitha zotërimet e princërve normanë të Italisë së jugut dhe krijoi një mbretëri të fuqishme, që menjëherë i hodhi sytë në anën tjetër të Adriatikut. Në pranverën e vitit 1081, një ushtri e madhe normane u nis nga portet e Brindizit e të Otrantos nën drejtimin e vetë Guiskardit dhe të djalit të tij, Boemundit. Ky i fundit me një pjesë të flotës zbarkoi në brigjet e Vlorës dhe, brenda një kohe të shkurtër, pushtoi këtë qytet dhe qendrat e rëndësishme strategjike të Kaninës e të Jerikos (Orikumit). Pjesa kryesore e ushtrisë normane, nën drejtimin e Robert Guiskardit, zbarkoi më në jug, në zonën e Butrintit. Atë e bir iu drejtuan Durrësit, i pari nëpërmjet detit, kurse i dyti me anë të një marshimi në rrugë tokësore. Një furtunë e befasoi Guiskardin në Kepin e Gjuhës, duke mbytur pjesën më të madhe të flotës normane. Mbeturinat e ushtrisë së tij arritën të bashkohen me forcat e Boemundit në Glavinicë (Ballsh), ku mbërritën dhe përforcime të reja nga Italia. Pasi pushtuan krejt fushën e Ilirikut në qershor 1081 ushtritë normane arritën të mbyllin rrethimin e Durrësit.

Perandori bizantin, Aleksi I Komnen, me çdo mënyrë kërkoi të shmangë pushtimin e qytetit kryesor të Adriatikut, që hapte rrugën drejt Selanikut e Konstandinopojës. Ai dërgoi si komandant të qytetit të afërmin e tij, Gjergj Paleologun. Me qëllim që të ndërpriste komunikimin e forcave të Robert Guiskardit me brigjet e Apulisë, Komneni lidhi një aleancë me Venedikun, i cili vuri në dispozicion të perandorit bizantin flotën e tij të fuqishme, kundrejt njohjes së privilegjeve tregtare në territoret e Perandorisë Bizantine. Kjo marrëveshje, që u përtëri disa herë në vitet e mëvonshme, vendosi bazat e hegjemonisë së Venedikut në detet e në tregjet bizantine.

Si rezultat i bashkëpunimit midis ushtrisë kryesore bizantine të dislokuar në lindje të Durrësit, garnizonit të qytetit nën gjeneralin Gjergj Paleologu dhe flotës veneciane në ujërat e Durrësit, normanët pësuan disa disfata, në tokë e në det. Por në një betejë vendimtare jashtë mureve të Durrësit, ku mori pjesë vetë perandori bizantin Aleks Komnen, normanët korrën një fitore të madhe. Në këtë betejë bizantinëve u mungoi ndihma e princit Bodin të Dioklesë, aleat i tyre, i cili në momentin e fundit refuzoi të përfshinte trupat e tij në betejë. Aleksi I bashkë me mbeturinat e ushtrisë së tij u tërhoq nëpër luginën e Erzenit, në qafën e Kërrabës e grykën e Shkumbinit dhe mbërriti në Ohër.

Ndërkohë normanët e Robert Guiskardit iu kthyen qytetit të Durrësit, të mbetur pa mbështetje nga jashtë. Komandanti Gjergj Paleologu, që kishte marrë pjesë në betejën e fundit, nuk kishte mundur të rifutej në qytet dhe qe larguar bashkë me perandorin. Në këtë mënyrë ky i fundit ia besoi mbrojtjen e Durrësit komandantit të trupave të Arbrit. Kronistja bizantine, Ana Komnena, e cila njëherësh ishte vajza e perandorit Aleks Komneni dhe që i përshkruan me hollësi ngjarjet në fjalë, sqaron se prijësi shqiptar kishte titullin e lartë të komiskortit. Me gjithë qëndresën e durrsakëve, qyteti u mor nga normanët në prag të dimrit. Tregtarë nga qyteti i Amalfit e i Venedikut, që banonin në Durrës, ua hapën tradhtisht portat e qytetit normanëve.

Pas rënies së Durrësit ushtritë normane u lëshuan drejt lindjes dhe në pak kohë zunë trevat e Dibrës, Pologut e të Devollit. Por në pranverë të vitit 1082 Robert Guiskardi u detyrua të kthehej në Itali, ku kishin shpërthyer revolta të princërve normanë, të nxitura edhe nga Aleksi I Komneni. Djali i Guiskardit, Boemundi, nuk mundi t`i mbajë për shumë kohë pozicionet e fituara. Nën goditjet e ushtrisë së rimëkëmbur bizantine dhe të popullsive vendase, normanët filluan tërheqjen. Më 1084 bizantinët, të ndihmuar nga banorët e vendit, rimorën Durrësin. Po atë vit Robert Guiskardi vdiq në zotërimet e tij në Itali dhe trupat e fundit normane u tërhoqën nga Shqipëria.

Deri në fund të sundimit të perandorit Aleksi I Komnen, më 1118, brigjet shqiptare u prekën edhe dy herë të tjera nga ushtri të ardhura nga perëndimi. Më 1096 në portet e Durrësit, Vlorës e të Butrintit zbarkuan ushtritë e Kryqëzatës së parë, të drejtuara nga sovranë e princër të ndryshëm të Evropës. Midis tyre ishte dhe Roberti i Flandrës dhe vetë Boemundi, sundimtari norman i Italisë së Jugut. Një tjetër grupim kryqtarësh, nën komandën e Rajmondit të Tuluzës, mbërriti në Durrës në rrugë tokësore, nëpërmjet Dalmacisë e Dioklesë. Në Diokle, kryqtarët ishin pritur miqësisht nga princi Bodin, i cili tashmë ishte në luftë të hapur me pushtetin bizantin. Mbërritja e luftëtarëve perëndimorë në trevat, që vite më parë kishin qenë fushëbetejë mes normanëve e bizantinëve, e shqetësoi së tepërmi Aleks Komnenin. Ai i porositi komandantët e tij të Durrësit, Vlorës e të viseve të tjera që të ndiqnin me vëmendje lëvizjet e kryqtarëve dhe të parandalonin çdo përpjekje të tyre për të sulmuar e plaçkitur territorin bizantin. Megjithatë, Aleks Komneni iu shmang një përplasjeje të drejtpërdrejtë me ta dhe bëri gjithçka për të përshpejtuar largimin e kryqtarëve drejt lindjes. Ana Komnena dhe historianë perëndimorë, që shoqëruan kryqëzatën e parë, tregojnë se kryqtarët e lodhur e të rraskapitur nga lundrimi në Adriatik, gjetën në tregjet e panairet e begata të Durrësit, Glavinicës e të Adrianopojës (Gjirokastër) prehjen dhe furnizimet e nevojshme për të vazhduar marshimin e tyre drejt vendeve të shenjta.

Megjithatë kontradiktat midis perandorit bizantin dhe prijësve të kryqëzatave, sidomos pasi këta krijuan principatat e tyre në lindje, erdhën e u ashpërsuan derisa përfunduan në përleshje midis ushtrive të krishtera. Veçanërisht të mprehta qenë përplasjet e Aleks Komnenit me armikun e tij të vjetër, Boemundin, që kishte ngritur në Siri një principatë normane me qendër në Antioke. Në pamundësi për të përballuar perandorin bizantin në principatën e largët të Lindjes, më 1107 Boemundi u kthye në Itali dhe filloi përgatitjet për një invazion të ri të territorit bizantin. 

Flota e madhe normane zbarkoi po atë vit në viset e Vlorës, nga ku ushtritë e Boemundit iu drejtuan nëpër tokë Durrësit. Qyteti mundi t`u qëndrojë përpjekjeve të përsëritura të normanëve, të cilët përdorën të gjitha mjetet dhe teknikat e kohës për pushtimin e tij. Pa e hequr rrethimin e qytetit, Boemundi vazhdoi marshimin e tij drejt Lindjes. Perandori Aleks Komneni u përpoq të ndalte përparimin e ushtrive normane duke bllokuar vendkalimet që çonin drejt Ohrit e Dibrës. Krahina e Arbrit, e papushtueshme për nga pozicioni strategjik e sistemet e fortifikuara të saj, u bë teatri kryesor i veprimeve luftarake. 
Drejtimin e tyre perandor Aleksi ua besoi komandantëve të shquar vendas, ndër të cilët shquheshin Aleksandër Kabashi (Kabasilla) e Eustath Kamizi. Vetë ai, me forca të shumta ishte pozicionuar më në thellësi, në zonën e Ohrit, Devollit e të Kolonjës, nga ku mbështeste njerëzit e tij të angazhuar në luftimet me normanët në Arbër, Vlorë e në Glavinicë. Pas disa muaj luftimesh rraskapitëse, ushtria normane, e bllokuar në Ultësirën Perëndimore, u detyrua të heqë dorë e të kthehet në Itali. Boemundi nënshkroi në kampin e perandorit bizantin në Kolonjë një marrëveshje poshtëruese për të, sipas së cilës ai hiqte dorë nga çdo sulm kundër territorit bizantin, prej zotërimeve të tij në Itali e në Siri (Antioke), si dhe e njihte veten si vasal të Aleksandrit I Komnen. 

Nën sundimin e djemve të Aleksit I, Johanit II (1118-1143) e Manuelit I Komnen (1143-1180), normanët dhe bizantinët bënë secili nga një përpjekje për të kapërcyer Adriatikun. Më 1149 mbreti Ruxheri II i Sicilisë pushtoi Korfuzin dhe prej andej, pasi zbarkoi në sterenë e Epirit, vazhdoi në drejtim të Tebës e të Korintit. Por normanët u detyruan të tërhiqen shpejt nga këto qytete, qendra të industrisë së mëndafshit dhe çuan në Palermo, kryeqytet i mbretërisë së tyre, teknologjinë e prodhimit të mëndafshit. Perandor Manueli I Komeni ishte i pari sovran bizantin që imitoi Justinianin duke tentuar pushtimin e Italisë. Më 1155 një flotë bizantine e nisur nga portet shqiptare pushtoi qytetin e Ankonës. Në pak kohë bizantinët kapën gjithë vijën bregdetare nga Ankona në Taranto. Por menjëherë perandori bizantin u ndodh përballë një koalicioni fuqish armike, të drejtuara nga mbreti norman Guljelmi I. Edhe Venediku, aleati i vjetër i Bizantit, u rreshtua kundër tij. Shumë shpejt trupat bizantine u larguan nga trevat italiane të pushtuara prej tyre. 

Në vitin 1185 mbreti Guljelmi I bëri përpjekjen e fundit të dinastisë normane të Italisë për të pushtuar territorin bizantin. Ky zbarkim i ri norman u parapri nga një revoltë e banorëve të viseve të Vagenetisë (Çamëri) kundër pushtetit të perandorit Androniku I Komneni (1182-1185). Me një shpejtësi të pazakontë ushtritë normane pushtuan Durrësin, strategu i të cilit, Jan Vrana, parapëlqeu të dorëzohej. Pas Durrësit ushtritë normane u derdhën nëpër Rrugën Mbretërore (Egnatia) dhe mbërritën para qytetit të Selanikut. Garnizoni i kështjellës, i përbërë prej luftëtarësh nga Kunavija e Arbrit ua dorëzoi qytetin perëndimorëve.
 Por kësaj radhe, normanët nuk arritën të konsolidojnë fitoret e tyre. Më shumë se për meritë të ushtrisë bizantine, ata u tërhoqën për shkak të dobësive të organizimit e të furnizimeve në vende aq të largëta nga bazat e tyre. Gjithsesi, Durrësi e disa ishuj të Jonit mbetën edhe për disa kohë në zotërim të normanëve. Me vdekjen e Guljelmit I në krye të Mbretërisë së Sicilisë erdhi sovrani gjerman Henriku VI, që inauguroi sundimin e dinastisë Hohenshtaufen në Italinë e Jugut. Sovranët e rinj, bashkë me mbretërinë, trashëguan nga paraardhësit e tyre normanë politikën e pushtimeve lindore. Jo më kot mbreti Henriku VI Hohenshtaufen, sipas kronistit bizantin Niketa Konjati, e konsideronte veten  zot të tokave që shtrihen nga Durrësi në Selanik.

----------


## tani_26

*FUNDI I SUNDIMEVE TË HUAJA.
FORMACIONET SHTETËRORE SHQIPTARE 
NË SHEK. XIV - FILLIMI I SHEK. XV*


*1. SHKËPUTJA NGA BIZANTI DHE EKSPANSIONI SERB NË TREVAT SHQIPTARE*

Fundi i pranisë anzhuine dhe shtrirja e depërtimit serb në Shqipëri
Me thyerjen përfundimtare të ushtrive anzhuine në Berat më 1281, Perandoria Bizantine e rivendosi edhe një herë autoritetin e vet në Shqipëri, por kontrolli i saj kufizohej tani në një zonë më të ngushtë në krahasim me fundin e shek. XII. Në krahun verior bizantinët morën Durrësin dhe Krujën, por nuk arritën të shtriheshin më tutje. Atë kohë mbreti serb Stefan Uroshi II Milutin (1282-1321) kishte nisur një mësymje në front të gjerë në gjithë vijën Mat-Ohër. Madje, më 1296 ai mundi të pushtonte përkohësisht edhe Durrësin, ndërkohë që në krahun lindor ushtritë serbe nuk mundën t'i afrohen Ohrit, të mbrojtur nga fisniku shqiptar, Progon Skurra. Një mbishkrim mbi murin e kishës së Shën Klementit në Ohër, rindërtuar prej tij në vitin 1295, kujton se Progoni mbante titullin e lartë bizantin të heteriarkut të madh dhe se gruaja e tij, Eudokia, ishte mbesë e perandorit Androniku II Paleolog.

Gjithsesi paqja e arritur më 1299 midis perandorit Androniku II të Bizantit dhe mbretit serb Uroshi II ua njohu serbëve territoret e pushtuara në veri të Durrësit e të Ohrit. Megjithatë, ato vazhduan të jenë një zonë jo e qetë. Nga njëra anë, inkursionet serbe vazhduan edhe paskëtaj në jug të Matit, por, nga ana tjetër, në vitet e para të shek. XIV vihet re një riaktivizim i anzhuinëve të Napolit në Shqipëri. Vërshimi i serbëve në trevën e Durrësit dhe të Arbrit të hershëm prekte edhe interesat e anzhuinëve e të Papatit, të cilët vazhdonin ta konsideronin veten si titullarë të pushtetit laik e fetar në ato treva.
 Rikthimi i anzhuinëve në Shqipëri u mirëprit edhe nga vetë fisnikëria shqiptare, e cila shpresat e një ndalimi të mësymjes serbe i varte tashmë te bashkëpunimi me botën perëndimore katolike. Në shtator 1304 bashkësia qytetare e Durrësit dhe krerët shqiptarë nga familjet Matrënga, Arianiti, Skurra, Blinishti, Zenebishi, Shpata etj., njohën për kryezot princin Filip të Tarentit, djalin e mbretit Karli II Anzhu.
 Nga ai çast trashëgimtari i fronit të Napolit mori dhe titujt zot i Mbretërisë së Arbrit dhe despot i Romanisë (Epirit). Në pranverë të vitit 1305 princi Filip i Tarentit zbarkoi me një ushtri në Durrës dhe me ndihmën e vendasve e mori qytetin. Megjithatë, ofensiva e re anzhuine u shua shumë shpejt. Marrëdhëniet e princit të Tarentit me fisnikët shqiptarë u prishën dhe po atë vit ky u kthye në Itali me synim që të vinte përsëri në pranverën e ardhshme me një ushtri më të madhe.
Megjithatë, edhe paskëtaj anzhuinët nuk mundën ta shtrijnë kontrollin e tyre përtej Durrësit. 
"Vasalët" e tyre shqiptarë nuk mungonin të ngrinin krye dhe të këputnin çdo lidhje me kryezotin e përtejdetit, sa herë që ky kërkonte ta ndërtonte një pushtet real në Durrës dhe në "Mbretërinë e Arbrit". Në pamundësi të realizonin synimet e tyre në Shqipëri, në vitin 1311 anzhuinët e Napolit menduan për një çast t'i ndërronin zotërimet e tyre me Sicilinë. Por titullari i kësaj të fundit, Frederiku i Aragonës, i informuar se anzhuinët nuk zotëronin një pushtet real në Durrës dhe në trevën e Arbrit, nuk e pranoi ofertën, megjithëse këto territore, siç shprehej ai, "ishin shumë të pasura dhe bujare" (que es molt noble e rich).

Në këtë mënyrë, në Durrës dhe në prapashpinën e tij vazhdoi të ruhej edhe paskëtaj një sovranitet gjithnjë e më formal i anzhuinëve. Për bashkësinë qytetare të Durrësit dhe për fisnikërinë feudale të Arbrit, mbajtja e lidhjeve me anzhuinët konsiderohej e dobishme, sidomos tani kur serbët po mësynin gjithnjë e më fort drejt jugut. Midis anzhuinëve dhe serbëve vazhdonin të ekzistonin marrëdhënie aleance, që këta të fundit hë për hë nuk donin t'i prishnin. Në fakt marrëveshja e arritur më 1308 kishte rikonfirmuar zonat e ndikimit anzhuin e serb në Shqipëri edhe për vitet e ardhshme.
Anzhuinët dhe Papati filluan t'u përgjigjen realisht ftesave të aristokracisë shqiptare për t'iu kundërvënë ofensivës serbe në dhjetëvjeçarin e dytë të shek. XIV, kur plasën hapur kundërshtitë serbo-anzhuine mbi sundimin në Shqipëri e në Dalmaci dhe kur u fik çdo shpresë e Romës lidhur me një kthim të mbretërve serbë në fenë katolike.


Aty nga *viti 1318*  serbët shpërthyen një ofensivë të re në Shqipëri, duke pushtuar Durrësin dhe Arbrin bashkë me Krujën. Atë kohë u krijua një koalicion antiserb i fuqive katolike, të bashkërenduara nga papati, në të cilin kishin një rol të rëndësishëm edhe shqiptarët. *Në pranverën e vitit 1319 një numër fisnikësh shqiptarë nga dyert Blinishti, Jonima, Arianiti, Matrënga, Muzaka etj., nëpërmjet peshkopit të Krujës, Andreas, i bënin të ditur papa Johanit XXII se ishin gati "të ngrinin krye dhe të hidhnin tej zgjedhën e mbretit të Rashës (Serbisë)". Ata premtonin gjithashtu të braktisnin ritin ortodoks dhe të përqafonin katolicizmin, duke u ndarë edhe kishtarisht nga pushtuesit serbë.*


Si rezultat i kësaj qëndrese të organizuar dhe të bashkërenduar me Papatin dhe me fuqi katolike të Evropës, si Napoli, Hungaria, Kroacia etj., serbët u bllokuan edhe për disa vjet përtej Durrësit dhe krahinës së tij, ku anzhuinët vazhduan të ushtronin një sovranitet përherë e më të vakët.

Shqipëria "bizantine" në gjysmën e parë të shek. XIV. Shkëputja nga Bizanti
Nën presionin serb dhe përballë ujdisë së krerëve shqiptarë me anzhuinët e Napolit, qysh në vitet e para të shek. XIV Perandoria Bizantine u detyrua të braktiste Durrësin, Krujën dhe territoret e tyre, duke mbajtur viset në jug të rrjedhës së lumit Shkumbin. Pushteti bizantin u ruajt pak a shumë në mënyrë të qëndrueshme në trevën që përfshinte viset e Myzeqesë, Vlorës, Beratit, Tomorricës, Këlcyrës, Skraparit, Ohrit, Korçës, Kolonjës e Kosturit.

 Viset poshtë Vlorës e rrjedhës së Vjosës vazhduan, kur më shumë e kur më pak, të bëjnë pjesë në Despotatin e Artës (Epirit). Territoret e fituara rishtazi në veri të tij, Perandoria Bizantine i organizoi në një njësi të veçantë politiko-administrative, Despotatin e Beratit. Qyteti buzë Osumit, përveçse qendër e rëndësishme strategjike, fitoi tani një profil të plotë edhe përsa i përket zhvillimit ekonomik. Roli i tij u rrit së tepërmi pas shkëputjes të rrugës së vjetër Egnatia nga sfera e sundimit bizantin. Berati u bë pika kulmore e arteries së re që lidhte pellgun e Ohrit me portin e Vlorës, e cila u bë porti kryesor bizantin në Adriatik. 

Gjatë fundit të shek. XIII dhe gjysmës së parë të shek. XIV, në Vlorë shënohet një lëvizje e pazakonshme mallrash. Kanina vazhdonte të luante edhe tani rolin e një kështjelle në mbrojtje të Vlorës. Por Kanina ishte njëherësh rezidenca e parapëlqyer për aristokracinë e krahinës si dhe qendër peshkopale, së cilës perandor Androniku II Paleologu i rikonfirmoi më 1307 të drejtat dhe privilegjet e vjetra.


Përfaqësues i drejtpërdrejtë i pushtetit bizantin në Despotatin e Beratit ishte qefaliu, që ishte para së gjithash një funksionar ushtarak. Në dokumentet e kohës ai cilësohet si "qefaliu i Beratit", por edhe "qefaliu i Vlorës". Në fakt, edhe rezidenca fikse e tij luhatej midis këtyre dy qendrave, që ishin më të rëndësishmet e despotatit. Me qëllim që qefaliu të mbahej sa më shumë nën kontroll, pushteti qendror e vuri atë nën vartësinë e një funksionari epror, i cili ushtronte pushtet të pakufizuar në despotat.
 Të tillë "guvernatorë të përgjithshëm" në Despotatin e Beratit dëshmohen që nga viti 1277. Ata zgjidheshin gjithmonë nga rrethi familjar i perandorit dhe mbanin tituj të lartë, si megas dukas, despot, protovestiar. Nëse këta zgjidheshin gjithmonë nga rrethi më i afërt familjar i perandorit, qefalitë ishin shpeshherë përfaqësues të aristokracisë lokale. Shqiptarë ishin, p.sh., qefaliu i parë i Beratit, me emrin Stano (1277), ose Gjon Pikerni (1314).

 Nivelet më të ulëta të administratës dhe të ushtrisë së despotatit përfaqësoheshin në pjesën dërrmuese nga elementi vendas. Fisnikë nga familjet Matrënga, Skurra, Muzaka, Ganxha, Frëngu etj. përmenden vazhdimisht në jetën politike të Despotatit të Beratit. Por tashmë shumë prej këtyre po e shfrytëzonin postin dhe autoritetin për të ndërtuar pushtetin e tyre të pavarur.

Despotati i Beratit fitonte një rol specifik në kuadrin e Perandorisë Bizantine të shek. XIII-XIV. Përveçse përfaqësonte "portën" e vetme bizantine drejt Perëndimit, ai formonte edhe barrierën kryesore përballë ekspansionit të Serbisë drejt jugut. Por, nga ana tjetër, Despotati i Beratit ishte edhe pikëmbështetja nga ku Perandoria Bizantine ushtronte presion mbi Despotatin fqinjë të Artës (Epirit). 

Ky vazhdonte të ishte, qysh nga viti 1204, një formacion i pavaruar. Despotët e tij bizantino-italianë nga familjet Engjëlli e Orsini, gjatë gjithë viteve 1270-1330 u përpoqën të ruanin pushtetin e tyre kundrejt perandorëve të Bizantit, të cilët këmbëngulnin ta quanin Despotatin si "tokë të tyre", ndërsa despotët e tij si "vasalë" të perandorëve bizantinë. Për të siguruar mbështetje ndaj presionit bizantin, despoti Niqifori I Engjëlli pranoi, më 1294, të bëhej vasal i anzhuinëve të Napolit. Më 1320, despoti tjetër, Nikolla Orsini, kërkoi t'i vinte tokat e tij nën mbrojtjen e Venedikut, duke njohur këtë për kryezot. Nga ana tjetër, despotët e dobët të Epirit nuk ishin në gjendje të mbyllnin çdo portë dhe të kërkonin ballafaqim me Bizantin. Pothuaj të gjithë ata, pas Mihalit II Engjëll (1230-1268), ishin martuar me princesha nga oborri bizantin.

Sidoqoftë kjo lojë e despotëve të Artës, për ta mbajtur mirë sa me anzhuinët e Napolit, aq edhe me perandorët e Bizantit, shpehherë rezultoi të ishte e rrezikshme. Në vitin 1303 e 1306 anzhuinët u shfaqën me ushtri nën muret e Artës për të kërkuar përmbushjen e detyrimeve që rridhnin nga vasaliteti i despotit Thoma (1296-1318). 
Po ashtu, në vitin 1314 ushtria dhe flota e Despotatit të Beratit, nën komandën e qefalisë Gjon Pikerni dhe protontinit të Vlorës, Gjergj Ganxha, kryen një inkursion mbi Artën nga toka e nga deti. Disa vjet më vonë, më 1308, Janina bashkë me pjesën më të madhe të Vagenetisë (Çamërisë) iu aneksua Despotatit bizantin të Beratit. Si qeveritar të këtij territori të ri bizantin, perandori Androniku II Paleolog caktoi komandantin shqiptar, Sebastin Skurra.

Dhjetëvjeçarët e fundit të pranisë bizantine në Shqipëri, përkatësisht në Shqipërinë e Poshtme, karakterizohen nga dy dukuri që e bënin gjithnjë e më formale lidhjen e saj me Bizantin. Nga njëra anë, ushtria dhe administrata bizantine mbusheshin gjithnjë e më shumë me elementin vendas, kurse, nga ana tjetër, po zgjerohej vazhdimisht numri i zonave autonome, ku pushtetin real e ushtronin krerët dhe zotërit e vendit. 
Njoftimet historike të viteve 30 të shek. XIV bëjnë të ditur se atë kohë Perandoria Bizantine vazhdonte të ruante kontrollin e saj kryesisht nëpër qytetet dhe kështjellat e Despotatit të Beratit. Rrethinat e tyre, sidomos zonat e brendshme dhe malore, qeveriseshin tashmë nga fisnikët vendas. Me qëllim që t'i mbante të lidhur pas vetes krerët shqiptarë, Perandoria Bizantine u detyrua ta njihte edhe me marrëveshje të veçanta (synthekai) pushtetin e tyre, madje duke i shpërblyer edhe me tituj të lartë bizantinë.

 Atë kohë, Andrea I Muzaka, zoti i fuqishëm i viseve mes Ohrit, Kolonjës e Beratit, u shpërblye me titullin e lartë bizantin të "despotit", që ishte i dyti në hierarkinë e titujve bizantinë, pas atij të perandorit. Të tjerë fisnikë shqiptarë u nderuan me të tjerë tituj të lartë, si sebastokrator etj.
Megjithatë tensioni midis pushtetit bizantin dhe aristokracisë vendase shqiptare doli në pah gjatë luftërave civile në Bizant (1321-1328) dhe shpërtheu hapur pas ardhjes në fuqi të perandor Andronikut III Paleolog (1328-1341). 
Midis viteve 1328-1333 Andronikut III iu desh të drejtonte vetë disa fushata ushtarake për të nënshtruar shqiptarët e Ohrit, Devollit, Kolonjës, Epirit e të Thesalisë. Sipas fjalëve të historianit bizantin Johan Kantakuzeni, pjesëmarrës dhe kryekomandant në ato operacione, shqiptarët jetonin në autonomi dhe nuk e njihnin pushtetin e perandorit.

Por kryengritjet shqiptare shpërthenin në vatra të reja, sapo që ushtritë bizantine arrinin të shuanin të mëparshmet. Aty nga mesi i viteve 30 ato mbërritën në shkallën më të lartë të pjesëmarrjes dhe të organizimit të tyre. Atë kohë të pakënaqur nga politika e re centralizuese e këtij perandori dhe të vendosur të shkëputeshin njëherë e mirë nga Bizanti, krerët shqiptarë ngritën në këmbë krahina të tëra. Në Vlorë, Berat, Këlcyrë, Skrapar, Kolonjë e në Ohër, në Epir dhe në Thesali, kryengritësit shqiptarë sulmuan qytetet dhe kështjellat bizantine dhe pjesërisht i morën ato. 

Kryengritja shqiptare e shtyu perandorin Androniku III Paleolog të ndërmerrte një fushatë të madhe ushtarake në Shqipëri. I shoqëruar nga domestiku i madh, Johan Kantakuzeni, perandori bizantin hyri në tokat e Despotatit të Beratit në pranverën e vitit 1336. Ushtria bizantine, bërthamën e së cilës e përbënin repartet e zgjedhura me mercenarë osmanë, i shtypi me ashpërsi flakët e kryengritjes. Fshatra të tëra u dogjën, ndërkohë që popullsisë iu rrëmbyen pasuri të paçmueshme në të holla, në produkte e në bagëti.
 Kantakuzeni flet për 300 mijë kokë qe, 5 mijë kuaj e 1 milion e 200 mijë krerë dhen të rrëmbyera pronarëve shqiptarë. Shtypja e kryengritjes shkaktoi valën e parë të madhe të eksodit shqiptar drejt jugut. *Mjaft familje fisnike shqiptare u detyruan të lënë gjënë dhe pronat e tyre dhe të vendoseshin në Peloponez.*  Të tjera u përpoqën të gjejnë shpëtim në Durrësin anzhuin dhe të marrin rrugën e Italisë.

Shtypja e dhunshme e kryengritjes në Despotatin e Beratit përcaktoi rënien e lëvizjes edhe në trevat e tjera. Despina e Epirit, Ana, dhe bashkësitë shqiptare të Thesalisë pranuan më në fund të njihnin pushtetin bizantin. 

Megjithatë, rivendosja e pushtetit bizantin në trevat e Despotatit të Beratit, të Despotatit të Epirit dhe të Thesalisë nuk e pati jetën e gjatë. Tensioni antibizantin në këto vise vazhdoi të mbetej i gjallë, dhe me vdekjen e perandorit Androniku III (1341), kryengritjet morën një hov të ri. Tashmë pasardhësit e Andronikut III, të angazhuar në një luftë të re për fronin dhe të ndodhur përballë një ofensive të re të Serbisë drejt Jugut, nuk mund të merreshin me kryengritjen shqiptare. Për rrjedhim, bizantinët u detyruan të lënë në duart e kryengritësve shqiptarë edhe kështjellat e tyre të fundit në Shqipëri.

----------


## tani_26

Shqipëria gjatë sundimit të car Stefan Dushanit (1331-1355)

Qëndresa e organizuar e fisnikëve shqiptarë, herë-herë e bashkërenduar edhe me anzhuinët e me fuqi të tjera evropiane, kishte mundur t'i mbajë serbët për mjaft kohë larg Durrësit e Principatës së Arbrit. Por pushtimi i këtyre të fundit si dhe i gjithë tokave shqiptare, njohu një shkallëzim të ri në kohën e sundimit të mbretit serb, Stefan Dushanit (1331-1355). 

Që në verën e vitit 1336, në ujdi me perandorin bizantin Androniku III Paleolog, i cili në atë kohë drejtonte ekspeditën ndëshkimore në Shqipërinë e Poshtme, mbreti serb organizoi një fushatë të madhe, në përfundim të së cilës pushtoi viset qendrore midis Matit e Shkumbinit.


Pushtimi serb u bë shkas për riorganizimin e krerëve shqiptarë. Për t'i dhënë më tepër gjerësi qëndresës së tyre, këta iu drejtuan për aleancë mbretit Robert Anzhu të Napolit, i cili ishte i interesuar së tepërmi për Durrësin e prapatokën e tij që anzhuinët vazhdonin t'i konsideronin feud të tyre. Në fakt, mbreti Robert dërgoi që atë vit në Shqipëri një ushtri të vogël nën komandën e djalit të tij, Luigjit, e cila duhej të bashkëpunonte me forcën kryesore të kryengritësve shqiptarë. 

Në muajin dhjetor midis Luigjit, që përfaqësonte mbretin Robert, dhe despotit Andre II Muzaka, përfaqësuesit të krerëve feudalë shqiptarë, u nënshkruan në Durrës paktet e aleancës që hapeshin me premtimin anzhuin për t'u ofruar ndihmë ushtarake fisnikëve shqiptarë. Paktet në fjalë numëronin edhe një sërë të drejtash e privilegjesh, të cilat anzhuinët ia njihnin posaçërisht despotit Andre Muzaka dhe familjes së tij. 
Të tilla të drejta e privilegje kishin të bënin me pronat e pasuritë e tundshme e të patundshme të Muzakajve, me titujt, nderet e ofiqet, që u ishin dhënë atyre që së hershmi nga perandorët e Bizantit e që do t'u jepeshin në të ardhmen nga mbretërit anzhuinë etj. Kundrejt këtyre, despoti Andre Muzaka duhej të konfirmonte bindjen dhe besnikërinë e tij ndaj oborrit anzhuin e t'i garatonte ato duke dërguar peng në Napoli njërin nga djemtë e tij.


Një traktat të ngjashëm anzhuinët e nënshkruan dy vjet më vonë, më 1338, edhe me kontin Tanush Topia, të cilit i konfirmuan zotërimin e tokave midis Matit e Shkumbinit bashkë me dhënien e një shpërblimi vjetor prej 1 000 grosh.
Përmbajtja e pakteve në fjalë, si dhe ecuria e deriatëhershme e marrëdhënieve të oborrit anzhuin me krerët shqiptarë, tregojnë se pozita e tyre kundrejt njëri-tjetrit kishte ndryshuar në favor të të dytëve. 
Anzhuinët jo vetëm nuk ishin në gjendje të impononin me forcë sundimin dhe vullnetin e tyre, por në të kundërtën, ata përpiqeshin t'i joshnin me tituj e privilegje zotërit e plotfuqishëm shqiptarë për të ruajtur sovranitetin e tyre formal mbi Durrësin e mbi prapatokën e tij.

Mobilizimi i ri i fisnikëve shqiptarë nuk mundi t'u bënte ballë për një kohë të gjatë sulmeve të përsëritura të serbëve. Brenda vitit 1343 forcat eprore të Dushanit kishin mundur të shtronin territoret e Arbrit të hershëm, me kryeqendër Krujën. Po atë vit qyteti i Beratit pësoi sulmin e parë nga një ushtri serbe që vinte nga ana e Ohrit.
 Në verën e vitit 1346 ishte vetë Stefan Dushani, që në krye të një fushate të madhe, pushtoi njërën pas tjetrës kështjellat e Kosturit, Beratit dhe të Kaninës. Në 2-3 vjetët që pasuan, Stefan Dushani, i cili që prej vitit 1346 filloi të quhej "perandor i Romanisë, i Sklavonisë dhe i Arbërisë", aneksoi Epirin e Thesalinë, duke krijuar një perandori të re ballkanike, kufijtë e së cilës fillonin nga Danubi e përfundonin në gjirin e Korintit dhe në detin Egje. 

Një numër popujsh të huaj, shqiptarë, bullgarë, grekë, vllehë hynë në përbërje të Perandorisë Serbe.
Perandoria e Stefan Dushanit qe konkretizimi i ambicieve pushtuese të klasës feudale serbe. Në vendet e pushtuara feudalët serbë u pajisën me fonde të mëdha tokësore që iu rrëmbyen popullsisë vendase. Burimet historike dëshmojnë masat veçanërisht të ashpra që Stefan Dushani zbatoi në dëm të popullsisë shqiptare. "Arbrit janë të shtypur keq nga zgjedha e padurueshme dhe tepër e rëndë e sunduesve të urryer sllavë..... Klerikët poshtërohen e persekutohen, fisnikët shpronësohen e burgosen", shkruhet në një relacion të vitit 1332 të kryepeshkopit frëng të Tivarit, Guljelmi i Adës.

Pushtimi serb solli ndryshime të mëdha përsa i përket përbërjes së elitës sunduese. Në krahinat apo në qytetet e pushtuara u vendos një administratë serbe, në krye të së cilës qenë njerëzit më të afërt të carit, të cilët mbanin sipas rastit titujt despot, cezar, qefali etj. Kështu, në krye të provincës së Beratit u vu despoti Ivan Aseni, kunati i carit serb, në Epir u zgjodh Simeon Uroshi, vëllai i tij, kurse në Thesali Qezar Preljubi, i cili në vitin 1355 u vra gjatë një revolte të shqiptarëve të atyshëm.

Pushtimi serb solli ndryshime të reja nëpërmjet intensifikimit të shtypjes ekonomike e shoqërore të popullsisë shqiptare. Kodi i Stefan Dushanit, dokumenti kryesor që sanksiononte marrëdhëniet ekonomike, politike e juridike të shtetasve të Perandorisë me pushtetin e carit e të klasës sunduese serbe, përfshinte në sistemin e marrëdhënieve feudale edhe bashkësitë e lira fshatare e blegtorale, duke i dhënë ato si pronë feudale për manastiret e për feudalët serbë. Një masë e tillë godiste rëndë fshatarësinë e lirë shqiptare, posaçërisht atë të zonave malore, që kishte mundur t'i shpëtonte deri atëherë shfrytëzimit feudal e të ruante një farë autonomie politike ndaj pushtetit qendror. 

Kodi i Stefan Dushanit mbështetej në institucionet juridike dhe dokesore serbe dhe si i tillë ai në shumë aspekte binte ndesh me institucionet dhe traditën e popujve të tjerë që u përfshinë në suazën e shtetit serb. Në mjaft raste ai shpallte ndalimin e institucioneve tradicionale vendase, siç qe ai i mbledhjeve (kuvendeve) të fshatit, ku vendosej e gjykohej për probleme të ndryshme, që tani kalonin në kompetencë të feudalëve të veçantë e të vetë carit serb.


Pasoja sidomos negative pati pushtimi serb në viset veriore shqiptare e veçanërisht në Kosovë, ku sundimi serb zgjati gati dy shekuj. Të pasura me toka bujqësore, me qendra të zhvilluara minerare, zejtare e tregtare, këto territore kishin qenë një joshje e vazhdueshme për mbretërit serbë. Duke filluar nga shek. XIII, mbretërit serbë nga dinastia Nemanja punuan për ta zhvendosur epiqendrën e shtetit të tyre nga Rasha në drejtim të viseve të pasura të Kosovës e të Gentës. Qytetet e këtyre të fundit, Shkodra, Prizreni, Prishtina e Shkupi, u bënë në kohë të ndryshme seli të oborrit serb. 

Një tjetër qendër e rëndësishme e Kosovës, Peja, prej mesit të shek. XIII u kthye në qendër të kishës autoqefale serbe.
Zhvendosja e qendrave të gravitetit të shtetit serb drejt jugut u shoqërua me dukuri të tjera të natyrës shoqërore e etnike, të cilat qenë më të dukshme në Kosovë. Një pjesë e aristokracisë vendase u shpronësua e u zëvendësua nga aristokracia serbe e tokës, laike e sidomos fetare. Duke filluar nga gjysma e dytë e shek. XIII serbizohen kishat e manastiret e Kosovës dhe ndërtohen shumë syresh, të cilat u pajisën me fonde të mëdha tokësore. Në kohën e sundimit të Stefan Dushanit, aty nga gjysma e shek. XIV manastiret, tashmë të serbizuara, të Deçanit, Greçanicës, Banjskës, Kryeëngjëllit, manastiri i Hilandarit në Malin Athos e krahas tyre peshkopatat e Pejës, Prizrenit etj., zotëronin një pjesë të konsiderueshme të fshatrave të Kosovës e të viseve të tjera veriore shqiptare.


Shtrirja e shtetit serb në drejtim të Kosovës u shoqërua edhe me ardhjen këtu të kolonëve të rinj nga territoret e Serbisë së mirëfilltë (Rashës). Të porsaardhurit populluan fshatrat e braktisura (selishtë) ose u vendosën në pronat e përvetësuara rishtazi nga feudalët apo kishat e manastiret serbe.

Krahas kolonizimit, mbretërit serbë, e në veçanti car Stefan Dushani, zbatuan një politikë që synonte asimilimin e popullsive shqiptare të viseve të pushtuara. Si më të efektshme në këtë drejtim u zgjodhën represioni dhe persekutimet në lëmin fetar. Kapituj të tërë të kodit të Stefan Dushanit dhe urdhëresa të veçanta të carit serb parashikonin masa të rrepta, si sekuestrim të pasurisë, damkosje, dëbim e deri dënim me vdekje për të krishterët katolikë e ortodoksë, që nuk pranonin të konvertoheshin në ortodoksinë serbe e nuk ripagëzoheshin duke marrë emra sllavë. 
Krahas dokumenteve arkivore dëshmitarë të ndryshëm të kohës, si udhëtari anonim i vitit 1308, kryepeshkopi frëng i Tivarit, Guljelm i Adës (1332), kardinali italian Guido da Padova (1350), e nënvizojnë me theks të veçantë këtë aspekt të politikës së mbretërve serbë ndaj popullsive të pushtuara josllave, e cila ishte sanksionuar në të drejtën mesjetare serbe, kodin e Stefan Dushanit (1349). Masa të tilla goditnin në radhë të parë popullsitë shqiptare të besimit katolik e të atij ortodoks-bizantino të viseve veriore e verilindore, ku presioni i shtetit serb ishte më i fortë. 

Ato përcaktuan përhapjen e fenomenit të sllavizimit fetar-onomastik në shtresa të caktuara të popullsisë shqiptare. *Kjo është arsyeja që midis shek. XIII-XIV, krahas shqiptarëve gjithsesi të shumtë, që mbanin emra, si Gjin, Dedë, Gjon, Progon, Llesh, gjenden në këto treva edhe shqiptarë të tjerë, të cilësuar nga vetë dokumentacioni si të tillë, që mbanin emra sllavë ose që i ishin përshtatur onomastikës sllave. Emra, si Pribisllav, Radomir, Vladislav apo mbiemrat Vogliç, Kuqeviç, Flokovci, Gjinovci etj., dëshmojnë se në këtë kohë (gjysma e parë e shek. XIV) një pjesë e popullsisë shqiptare të trevave veriore, nën presionin e dhunshëm të pushtuesve serbë, gjendej në një fazë kalimtare të një asimilimi kulturor e fetar. Në mjaft treva ky proces asimilimi u ndërpre në kushtet e reja që u krijuan me shkatërrimin e shtetit serb e mbërritjen e turqve osmanë (gjysma e dytë e shek. XIV).* 
 Pikërisht në këtë kohë vihet re aty një kthim i popullsisë në onomastikën karakteristike shqiptare, krahas dukurisë së re të marrjes së emrave osmanë. Megjithatë, në një pjesë të territoreve në fjalë, sidomos në zona të veçanta të Gentës (Zetës), procesi i sllavizimit vazhdoi edhe paskëtaj duke çuar gradualisht në asimilimin kulturor dhe etnik të bashkësive të tjera shqiptare.


Pushtimi serb i Stefan Dushanit, i ngarkuar me pasoja të rënda ekonomike, shoqërore e etnike, ndeshi në qëndresën e ashpër të popullsisë shqiptare. Që në vitin e parë të sundimit të Stefan Dushanit, në trevat veriperëndimore shpërtheu një kryengritje antiserbe, në krye të së cilës u vu bujari Dhimitër Suma (1332). Zgjerimi i saj e nxiti kryepeshkopin e Tivarit, Guljelmin e Adës, të projektonte organizimin e një kryqëzate të Perëndimit kundër serbëve, e cila do të mbështetej në kontributin vendimtar të kryengritësve shqiptarë të zonave të veriut. Në letrën që i dërgonte për këtë qëllim dukës së Burgonjës, Filipit VII Valua, prelati frëng pohonte se për organizimin e kësaj kryqëzate antiserbe nuk mund të gjendej vend më i përshtatshëm sesa zonat kryengritëse në fjalë, "... ku populli arbër mund të nxirrte në luftë më se 15 000 kalorës, burra të shëndetshëm, trima e luftëtarë të mirë, të aftë për çdo betejë".


Qëndresa e shqiptarëve kundër pushtimit serb nuk qe karakteristikë vetëm për viset e veriut, por për të gjitha trevat shqiptare deri thellë në Epir. Ajo doli akoma më në pah pas vdekjes së carit serb, Stefan Dushanit (1355). Kryengritjet e zonës së Beratit (1356) dhe të Himarës (1358), e reduktuan pushtetin e despotit sllav Ivan Komnen Asenit vetëm në qytetin e Vlorës e në rrethinat e tij. Më 1356 dështoi një përpjekje për të ripushtuar Beratin me ndihmën e ushtrisë së Simeon Uroshit, sundimtarit serb të Epirit. Megjithatë, sipas një shënimi të kohës në një nga kodikët e Beratit, serbët me atë rast u sollën aq mizorisht saqë edhe të vdekurit i nxorën nga varri. Një vit më parë, më 1355, shqiptarët e Thesalisë ngritën krye kundër qeveritarit serb, Qezar Preljubit, dhe e vranë atë. Pak kohë pas ekspeditës së tij kundër Beratit, edhe Simeon Uroshi, vëllai i Dushanit, u detyrua nga shqiptarët e Epirit t'i linte zotërimet e veta. Në këtë mënyrë që nga Genta e Kosova deri poshtë në Epir lindën ose u ringjallën formacione politike të dyerve më të shquara shqiptare, Balshët, Gropajt, Topiajt, Matrëngët, Muzakët, Zenebishët, Bua-Shpatat etj.
Zhvillimi i pavarur politik i trojeve shqiptare hynte tani në një fazë vendimtare, duke i orientuar ato gjithnjë e më shumë drejt krijimit të një shteti të përqendruar shqiptar.

----------


## dp17ego

Me eshte dhene rasti te lexoj per kodiket e Beratit.Sigurisht ata jane shume te rendesishem, jo vetem si materiale fetare, por edhe historike.
Ka zera qe thone se gjate periudhes, Shek VI- Shek IX, Bizanti drejtohej nga perandore  ilire (Komnenet)???,me qender ne Berat.NQSe kjo eshte e vertete, shpjegohet lehte pse kodiket u gjenden ne Berat.problemi im eshte se para 1990 dhe ndoshta edhe me vone nuk eshte folur, ose eshte folur pak, per kodiket.Si mund te me qartesosh per kete teme?Mendoj qe eshte e rendesishme periudha para sllave...dhe kodiket perkojne me keto vite.
Th Y

----------


## tani_26

2. FORMACIONET SHTETËRORE SHQIPTARE NË SHEK. XIV DHE NË FILLIM TË SHEK. XV

*Despotati shqiptar i Artës*
Aty nga fundi i shek. XIII në Epir fillon të shquhet familja fisnike* Shpata.* Në vitin 1304 një dokument anzhuin i rendit *Shpatajt* midis aristokratëve më në zë të Shqipërisë.

Ashtu si dhe për shtëpitë e tjera fisnike shqiptare, edhe për *Shpatajt* procesi i fuqizimit dhe i emancipimit politik kishte ndjekur një rrugë vazhdimisht në ngjitje, derisa gjeti shprehjen më të plotë pas shembjes së Perandorisë Serbe të *Stefan Dushanit (1355).*  Në atë çast Shpatajt e fisnikë të tjerë shqiptarë e shtrinë sundimin e tyre politik në krejt Epirin dhe, në vitet që pasuan, filluan të zgjerohen në krahinat fqinje jugore të *Akarnanisë e të Etolisë*. Qeveritari serb i Epirit, mbreti *Simeon Uroshi,* u detyrua të largohej në *Thesali,* ku zuri vendin e komandantit serb Qezar Preljubit, i vrarë gjatë një përpjekjeje me shqiptarët e atyshëm. Përfaqësues të tjerë të aristokracisë dhe të administratës së vjetër bizantino-serbe gjetën strehim në qytetin e *Janinës.*

Shtrirja e pushtetit të fisnikëve shqiptarë në *Epir* ndeshi pengesë te pinjolli i fundit i dinastisë së vjetër sunduese të *Epirit, despoti Niqifori II Engjëlli.* Në verën e vitit 1358 ky u doli përpara forcave shqiptare në vendin e quajtur Akelou (Akarnani). Ushtria e tij, e përbërë pjesërisht prej mercenarëve osmanë, u asgjësua në betejën e përgjakshme që u zhvillua aty e ku vetë despoti bizantin humbi jetën.
Pas betejës së Akelout krahinat jugore të Epirit, të Akarnanisë e të Etolisë u përfshinë në kuadrin e dy formacioneve shtetërore shqiptare.

 I pari, me qendër në *Artë,*  kishte në krye fisnikun *Pjetër Losha,*  kurse i dyti, me qendër në Angjelokastër (Akarnani), drejtohej nga despoti *Gjin Bua Shpata.* Pas vdekjes së Pjetër Loshës më 1374, Despotati shqiptar i Artës dhe ai i Angjelokastrës u bashkuan nën sundimin e despotit *Gjin Bua Shpata.* 

Zotërimet e këtij të fundit përbënin tani një vazhdimësi territoresh prej gjirit të Korintit, në jug, deri në derdhjen e lumit Akeront (Glyki), në veri, ku puqeshin me zotërimet e Gjon Zenebishit. Megjithatë në pjesën lindore të Epirit mbeti një territor i ngushtë me qendër Janinën, i cili nuk u përfshi në kufijtë e këtyre dy formacioneve shqiptare fqinje. Këtu përfaqësuesit e fisnikërisë e të administratës së vjetër serbo-bizantine të Epirit u përpoqën të organizojnë qëndresën kundër hegjemonisë së krerëve shqiptarë. Të mbështetur edhe nga qeveritari i deriparadokohshëm serb i Epirit, Simeon Uroshi, ata mundën të imponojnë si qeveritar të Janinës despotin serb Thoma Preljuboviç. Si djalë i Qezar Preljubit, qeveritarit të Thesalisë të vrarë më 1355 nga shqiptarët, *Thomai* trashëgoi një armiqësi dhe urrejtje të pashuar kundër tyre.

Despotati i Janinës ishte mbeturina e fundit e sundimit serb në Epir. Qenia e tij përbënte një rrezik real për formacionet fqinje shqiptare të Gjirokastrës e të Artës, pasi Thoma Preljuboviçi vështronte t'i zgjeronte kufijtë e despotatit të tij pikërisht në dëm të zotërimeve të* Shpatajve e të Zenebishëve.* Nga ana tjetër, despoti serb nuk ngurroi të thërriste për ndihmë kundër sundimtarëve shqiptarë reparte serbe, italiane e, ç'ishte më keq, osmane, duke e kthyer Epirin në një fushë beteje ku mercenarët e huaj mbillnin terror e shkatërrime të pafundme.
Këto arsye, si dhe arsye të tjera të natyrës ekonomike (Janina ishte një qendër mjaft e pasur ekonomike e tregtare), i futën sundimtarët shqiptarë të Epirit në një konflikt të gjatë të armatosur me despotin e Janinës. Për tre vjet rresht (1370-1373) kështjella e Janinës iu nënshtrua rrethimit e sulmeve të njëpasnjëshme të despotit të Artës, Pjetër Losha, e të aleatëve të tij, bashkësive shqiptare të mazarakëve e të malakasëve që banonin përreth Janinës. Megjithëse u detyrua të kërkonte paqe, Thoma Preljuboviçi nuk pushoi së përndjekuri e së tiranizuari popullsinë shqiptare të Janinës e të fshatrave përreth, nga e cila tërhiqte robër e pengje që i mbyllte në burgje të posaçme. Për këtë zell të tij kundër shqiptarëve, bashkëkohësit i ngjitën despotit serb nofkën "shqiptarovrasës" (alvanitoktonos).

Pas vdekjes së Pjetër Loshës, më 1374, në krye të despotatit të Artës u vu zoti i Angjelokastrës, Gjin Bua Shpata. Në kohën e sundimit të tij, konflikti me despotin serb, Thoma Preljuboviçin, u ashpërsua edhe më. Që në vitin 1375 Gjin Bua Shpata u shfaq me ushtrinë e tij nën muret e Janinës. Qyteti mundi të qëndrojë edhe kësaj radhe falë mureve të tij të papushtueshme. Gjithsesi, i interesuar për pushimin e armiqësive, Thomai i ofroi Shpatës dorën e së motrës, Helenës.
Por martesa nuk e fashiti konfliktin midis Gjin Bua Shpatës dhe Thomait. Për më tepër, në vitet që vijuan Janina u bë pre e sulmeve të bashkësisë shqiptare të malakasëve. Nën komandën e Gjin Fratit këta e sulmuan kështjellën më së pari në vitin 1377, por pa mundur ta merrnin atë. Dy vjet më vonë, më 1379 malakasët arritën të zinin ishullin në liqen si dhe kullën e brendshme të kështjellës së Janinës. Kësaj radhe në anë të tyre qëndronin edhe pjesëtarë të parisë vendase, përfshi mitropolitin Mateo, përkrahës i Gjin Bua Shpatës. Por edhe kësaj radhe shqiptarët dështuan në qëllimin e tyre. Mungesa e mjeteve të mjaftueshme ua bëri atyre të pamundur që të shpërthenin muret e kështjellës, qoftë nga toka e qoftë nga liqeni. Mitropoliti Mateo u detyrua të linte Janinën bashkë me të tjerë dhe të strehohej te Gjin Bua Shpata.


Krahas despotit serb të Janinës, formacioni i Shpatajve të Artës u fut në këtë kohë në një konflikt të ashpër me anzhuinët e Napolit, të cilët qysh prej një shekulli vazhdonin të ngulnin këmbë në pretendimet e tyre mbi bregdetin epirot. Ky konflikt u shpreh më së pari në përleshjet e armatosura me forcat e kontit Leonard Toko, që sundonte mbi ishujt e Qefalonisë e Leukadës si vasal i mbretëreshës Xhovana të Napolit. Dokumentet e kohës informojnë se qysh në vitin 1360 "konti i Qefalonisë bënte luftë të madhe me Despotatin e arbërve". Në vitet që pasuan ndeshja me anzhuinët u ndez edhe më keq. Në vitin 1378 mbretëresha e Napolit organizoi një fushatë të madhe për asgjësimin e Despotatit shqiptar të Artës. Bërthama e ushtrisë së grumbulluar prej saj përbëhej nga Urdhri i Joanitëve të Rodit, një formacion i famshëm për bëmat e tij luftarake, që ishte futur në shërbim të anzhuinëve të Napolit.


Ekspedita anzhuine filloi me marrjen e Naupaktit (Lepantos), kështjella më jugore e Shpatajve, e vendosur mbi bregun verior të gjirit të Korintit. Prej këndej ajo përparoi drejt veriut e brenda pak kohe qendra e Despotatit shqiptar, Arta, u ndodh nën rrethimin e ushtrisë napolitane. Gjatë betejës vendimtare që u zhvillua nën muret e Artës, despoti Gjin Bua Shpata korri një fitore të madhe. Vetë kryekomandanti i ekspeditës anzhuine, Mjeshtri i Madh Huan Fernandez Heredia i Urdhrit të Joanitëve, u zu rob prej shqiptarëve.

Në pranverë të po atij viti, Gjin Bua Shpata fitimtar mbi anzhuinët, rifilloi sulmet sistematike mbi Janinën. Thoma Preljuboviçi kësaj radhe gjeti një aleat të fuqishëm kundër shqiptarëve te turqit osmanë, të cilët kishin filluar të vendoseshin në Thesalinë fqinje. Disa herë brenda viteve 1380-1384 reparte osmane, të thirrura nga Thomai, kryen inkursione shkatërruese në zotërimet e Gjin Bua Shpatës e në ato të Gjon Zenebishit, duke lehtësuar presionin e tyre mbi Janinën. Me ndihmën e osmanëve, despoti Thoma pushtoi përkohësisht një numër fshatrash rreth Janinës si dhe kështjellën e Paramithisë (Shën Donatit). Gjithsesi, tirani i Janinës ra pre e një komploti dhe, i urryer nga të gjithë, vdiq në dhjetor 1384. Në vend të tij paria e Janinës e mbreti serb i Thesalisë, Joazaf, thirri e vuri italianin Izau Buondelmonte Açajuolin, kunat i kontit Leonard Toko të Qefalonisë. Ky gëzonte njëherësh mbështetjen e perandorit të Bizantit, të Venedikut, Firences dhe të Mbretërisë së Napolit. Marrëdhëniet e shqiptarëve me Despotatin e Janinës mbetën të tendosura edhe në kohën e sundimit të Izaut, ndonëse aty nga viti 1394, ky mori për grua të bijën e Gjin Shpatës, Irenën, i nxitur edhe nga arkondët e qytetit. Inkursionet e reparteve osmane, të thirrura nga despoti i ri i Janinës, vazhduan edhe paskëtaj, madje për të siguruar mbështetjen më të madhe të sulltanit osman, despoti Izau u shpall vasal i tij (1387). Ndërkohë mbi Despotatin shqiptar të Artës qenë intensifikuar edhe sulmet e kontit të Qefalonisë Karl Tokos, nip i Izaut.


Në rrethana të tilla të vështira, më 29 tetor të vitit 1399 vdiq despoti Gjin Bua Shpata "burrë i fuqishëm, i admirueshëm e lavdi e Arbërisë, siç e quan atë një kronikë e kohës. Me emrin e tij është e lidhur periudha më e lulëzuar e historisë së Despotatit shqiptar të Artës. Zotërimet e Shpatajve u ndanë midis të afërme të tij, që shpeshherë ishin në armiqësi e mëri me njëri-tjetrin. Një mëri e tillë ekzistonte dhe midis Muriq Shpatës dhe Sguro Bua Shpatës, që qeveriste zotërimet jugore të Shpatajve. Si vëlla i Gjinit, këtij i takonte të ishte trashëgimtar i ligjshëm i fronit. Por Muriqi, i ri dhe ambicioz, mundi ta mënjanojë kushëririn e tij plak dhe të marrë në dorë drejtimin e principatës.


Me ardhjen në pushtet vëmendja e Shpatës së ri u zhvendos nga Lindja, ku despotët e Janinës dhe osmanët e Thesalisë kishin qenë kujdesi kryesor i paraardhësit të tij të madh. Me komandantët osmanë të Thesalisë Muriqi nuk e pati të vështirë të gjente një modus vivendi, sidomos pas katastrofës që sulltan Bajaziti pësoi nga mongolët e Timurlengut në betejën e Ankarasë (1402). U shtensionuan edhe marrëdhëniet me despotin Ezau të Janinës, që ishte njerk i Muriqit dhe që për më tepër kërkoi dorën e vajzës së Muriqit për djalin e tij të lindur nga martesa me shqiptaren Evdoqia Balsha, vajzë e Gjergjit I Balsha.
Në këtë mënyrë vëmendja e Muriq Shpatës u përqendrua nga rreziku që i vinte zotërimeve të tij nga konti i Qefalonisë Karl Tokoja. Për sa kohë në krye të principatës kishte qenë Gjin Bua Shpata, Tokoja kishte dalë gjithnjë i mundur nga ballafaqimi me shqiptarët. Këta, madje, ishin në gjendje të organizonin me anije sulme mbi ishujt e tij të Qefalonisë dhe Leukadës, gjë që e kishte shtyrë kontin të kërkonte ndihmën e Napolit e të Venedikut.


Por në vitet e para të sundimit të Muriq Shpatës, raporti i forcave paraqitej i ndryshuar në favor të Tokos. Grindjet dhe pakënaqësitë ndaj sundimtarit të ri të Artës shtynë mjaft feudalë shqiptarë dhe krerë bashkësish nga Parga, Paramithia, Margëlliçi e Janina (përfshirë bashkësitë e mëdha të mazrekëve e malakasëve) të dorëzoheshin përpara dhuratave dhe premtimeve që u drejtoi atyre me bollëk konti Karl Toko. Në këtë mënyrë, me një ushtri, lulen e së cilës e përbënin luftëtarët shqiptarë, ku shquheshin vëllezërit Muriq e Dhimo Bua, si dhe me ndihmën e një flote të ofruar nga mbreti i Napolit, Karl Tokoja, filloi t'i rrëmbejë Muriq Shpatës njërin zotërim pas tjetrit. Si pasardhës i kontëve nga familja Orsini të Qefalonisë, ai pretendonte të bëhej, ashtu siç qenë bërë ata një shekull më parë, despot i krejt Epirit.


Në këtë mënyrë, me luftë dhe më shumë me dredhi, Karl Tokoja u rrëmbeu Shpatajve një sërë kështjellash, fillimisht në jug të gjirit të Artës, si Katohinë, Varnakun, Kandilen, Anatolikon e Dragomestin (1401-1404). Prej këndej ai filloi sulmet dhe plaçkitjet në territorin e Angjelokastrës e të Artës. Shumë shpejt Muriq Shpata u detyrua të lëshojë kështjellat e Riniasës e Ajtoit, që siguronin mbrojtjen e Artës. Gjatë një beteje me forcat e Tokos, u plagos rëndë e më tej vdiq edhe vëllai i legjendarit Gjin Bua Shpata, Sguroj, i cili të paktën në çastet e fundit gjeti ngushëllim kur pa se Muriq Shpata me forcat e tij po vraponte t'i vinte në ndihmë.
I biri i Sguros, Pal Shpata, në pamundësi t'i ruante zotërimet që i la i ati në jug të gjirit të Artës, nxitoi t'ia ofrojë ato Venedikut. Më 1402 ai i propozoi këtij lëshimin e kështjellës së rëndësishme bregdetare të Lepantos si dhe vetë kryeqendrën e vet, Angjelokastrën. Ndërsa mori në dorëzim të parën (1407), kundrejt një shpërblimi, Republika e Venedikut u mor vesh me Karl Tokon që e dyta, Angjelokastra, t'i kalonte këtij të fundit (1408). Në këtë mënyrë Shpatajt humbën përfundimisht zotërimet në jug të gjirit të Artës, në Etoli e në Akarnani.
Në kushtet e dobësimit e të përçarjes së krerëve shqiptarë, konti Karl Toko nuk e pati të vështirë të zinte vendin e despotit Ezau të Janinës, kur ky i fundit vdiq (1411).
 Krahas elementëve të parisë së qytetit, ku u shqua greku Simon Stratigopulos dhe dhëndri i tij, serbi Stefan Vojsllavi, dorëzimin e Janinës në duar të Karl Tokos e përkrahën edhe mjaft krerë e bashkësi shqiptare, brenda e jashtë qytetit, të cilët ai i kishte joshur me dhurata e premtime. Tashmë i pafuqishëm ndaj ngjitjes së rivalit të tij, Muriq Shpata nuk qe në gjendje të shfrytëzonte momentin e favorshëm pas thyerjes së ushtrive të Tokos nga Gjon Zenebishi në betejën e Kranesë, afër Mesopotamit (1411). Më 1415 ai vdiq, duke ia lënë barrën e drejtimit, të asaj që kishte mbetur nga Principata e dikurshme e Gjin Bua Shpatës, vëllait të tij, Jakupit, që kishte kaluar në fenë islame.

Jakupi tregoi që në fillim një dinamizëm e trimëri që s'e kishin karakterizuar vëllanë e tij. Me të u bashkuan mjaft edhe nga krerët apo bashkësitë shqiptare që ishin hedhur në anën e Karl Tokos, siç qe, p.sh., prijësi i shquar Muriq Bua.
Në pamundësi për ta thyer sundimtarin e ri shqiptar në fushë të hapur, Karl Tokoja i përgatiti atij një pritë në kështjellën e Vombljanës, afër Artës. I ftuar nga kështjellari i saj, njeri i Karl Tokos, gjoja për ta marrë në dorëzim kështjellën, Jakup Shpata u sulmua tradhtisht nga forcat e Tokos ndërsa u qe afruar me trupat e tij mureve të saj. Jakupi vdiq me shpatë në dorë mes luftëtarëve të tij. Me vrasjen e tij u shënua dhe fati i Artës dhe i gjithë zotërimit të Shpatajve. Më 4 tetor 1416 Karl Tokoja hyri në Artë. Pinjollët e fundit të Shpatajve ose pranuan të hyjnë në shërbim të Karl Tokos, ose emigruan drejt Moresë dhe ishujve të Jonit.


*Pasardhesit e Pjeter Liosha me pas erdhen dhe u nguliten ne Atike, ne periferi te  Athines...Edhe sot e kesaj dite egziston ne Athine nje zone qe quhet Ano Liosia qe ne shqip do te thote Liosia e Siperme....

Pasardhesit e Gjin Bua Shpata erdhe keta u vendosen ne Atike...Edhe sot egziston ne Atike afer Athines fshati i quajtur Spata. Kohet e fundit aty u ndertua aeroporti modern i Athines....

Edhe pasardhesit e Malakasesve u vendosen ne Atike ne vendin e quajtur Malakasa....Mendohet se keta kane ardhur nga Mallakastra e Shqiperise....Afer Malakases se Atikes ndodhet nje zone e banuar qe quhet Ekal, edhe ne Mallakasteren shqiptare kemi nje fshat qe quhet Hekal (Bylis).....*

----------


## tani_26

*Principata e Zenebishëve*
*Emri i Zenebishëve, si një ndër familjet fisnike më të shquara të Shqipërisë së Poshtme, përmendet krahas dyerve më në zë shqiptare në një dokument të vitit 1304. Shkëlqimin më të madh kjo familje e arriti pas gjysmës së dytë të shek. XIV, kur në krye të saj ishte sebastrokratori Gjon Zenebishi (?-1418). Kryeqendra e këtij të fundit ishte kështjella e Gjirokastrës, e cila përmendet për herë të parë pikërisht në këtë kohë si rezidencë e Zenebishëve*. 

Në vitet 70 të shek. XIV zotërimi i Zenebishëve përfshinte, veç *Gjirokastrës* dhe rrethet e saj, luginën e Drinos, *Delvinën* dhe një pjesë të mirë të zonës së pasur të Vagenetisë (Çamërinë e Sipërme), deri në derdhjen e poshtme të lumit Gliki, ku zotërimet e Gjon Zenebishit kufizoheshin me ato të vjehrrit dhe aleatit të tij, Gjin Bua Shpatës së Artës. *Së bashku me këtë të fundit, Gjon Zenebishi ndërmori inkursione të vazhdueshme kundër kështjellës së Janinës, ku sundonte despoti serb Thoma Preljuboviçi, armik i betuar i shqiptarëve, i cili, siç është theksuar tashmë, i thirri për herë të parë osmanët në këto anë më 1380 kundër shqiptarëve. I mbështetur dhe nga një pjesë e parisë serbo-bizantine të Janinës, Thomai mundi ta ruante sundimin brenda mureve të Janinës, deri në vrasjen e përgjakshme të tij, në vitin 1386.*

Despoti i ri i Janinës, italiani Ezau Buondelmonti Açajuoli (1386-1411), i cili mori pushtetin në Janinë si përfaqësues i interesave të huaja në atë qytet e në krejt Epirin, ndoqi që në fillim një politikë agresive ndaj sundimtarëve shqiptarë të kësaj treve, veçanërisht ndaj Gjon Zenebishit. Me ndihmën e reparteve osmane ai i mori këtij të fundit portet dhe tregjet e rëndësishme të Sajadhës e Kastrovilës, buzë detit Jon (Çamëri e sotme). Por në pranverën e vitit 1399, ushtria e Zenebishit u shkaktoi forcave të despotit Ezau një disfatë fatale gjatë një beteje në Dhivër (Mesopotam), ku vetë despoti i Janinës u zu rob nga sundimtari shqiptar, që sakaq e mbylli në burgun e kështjellës së tij të Gjirokastrës. Të gjithë aleatët e Ezaut, nga komuna e Firences, që e kishte qytetar të vetin, Mbretëria e Napolit, Republika e Venedikut e deri te komandanti osman i Thesalisë, ndërhynë te Gjoni për lirimin e tij. Të njëjtën gjë i kërkoi Zenebishi edhe aleati e vjehrri i tij, Gjin Bua Shpata i Artës. Ezau u lëshua kundrejt një shpërblimi të majmë prej 10 mijë copë florinjsh.

 Gjithsesi, ai pushoi së qeni një shqetësim për zotërimet e Zenebishit, i cili shtiu përsëri në dorë limanet dhe tregjet bregdetare nga Sajadha e Kastrovila e deri në Pargë. Porse mbajtja e këtyre vendeve bëri të pashmangshëm një konflikt të ri me Republikën e Venedikut. Përleshjet e para të Gjon Zenebishit me Venedikun ishin regjistruar që në vitin 1386, kur ky i fundit, pasi shtiu në dorë ishullin e Korfuzit, i rrëmbeu Zenebishit edhe disa nga qendrat kryesore ushtarake e ekonomike të bregdetit, si Butrintin, Ksamilin dhe Sajadhën. Kjo e fundit u rimor prej Gjonit aty nga viti 1400. Për Sajadhën, veçanërisht për kriporet me famë të atij vendi, të cilat konkurronin rëndë kriporet veneciane të Korfuzit, u luftua me këmbëngulje si nga Venediku, ashtu edhe nga Zenebishi. Në një letër, që i çonte për këtë çështje Senatit të Venedikut në qershor 1401, Gjon Zenebishi bënte të qartë se "paqja e tij me Republikën do të sigurohej vetëm kur Venediku të hiqte dorë nga përpjekjet për të shtënë në dorë kullën dhe kriporet e Sajadhës, që ai i kishte trashëguar nga të parët dhe që ishin buka e tij".


Megjithatë, rrethanat e krijuara në vitet e para të shek. XV e detyruan Gjon Zenebishin të hiqte dorë si nga Sajadha, ashtu dhe nga Kastrovila e Parga dhe të kërkonte rregullimin e marrëdhënieve me Republikën e fuqishme të Venedikut.
Vdekja e despotit Ezau, më 1411, nxori përsëri në plan të parë problemin e pushtetit në Janinë. *E veja e Ezaut, Evdokia Balsha, vajzë e të famshmit Gjergjit I Balsha,* iu kundërvu përpjekjeve të një pjese të parisë së qytetit, që donte t'ia dorëzonte qytetin nipit të despotit Ezau, kontit të Qefalonisë, Karl Toko. E mbështetur kryesisht nga shtresat e ulta dhe të mesme të qytetit, "despina e Arbërisë" hyri në traktaktiva me Gjon Zenebishin, gjë që vuri në lëvizje përkrahësit e Karl Tokos. Pas një komploti të organizuar prej tyre, despina Evdokia u detyrua të braktiste qytetin dhe të strehohej përkohësisht te Gjon Zenebishi në Gjirokastër.

Ambiciet e despotit të ri të Janinës, Karl Tokos, që synonte të vinte nën sundimin e tij të gjitha territoret e Despotatit të dikurshëm të Epirit, e çuan atë drejt një ndeshjeje të pashmangshme me zotin e fuqishëm të Gjirokastrës. *Në verën e vitit 1411 Gjon Zenebishi i zuri rrugën në Kranesë (Mesopotam) ushtrisë së Karl Tokos, që kishte depërtuar në thellësi të zotërimeve të tij dhe synonte të kapte Gjirokastrën. Në betejën e ashpër të zhvilluar në atë vend, forcat e Zenebishit arritën një fitore të bujshme duke e asgjësuar krejtësisht ushtrinë e Tokos.*  Paskëtaj, ky u përpoq t'i bënte ballë sundimtarit shqiptar duke u mbështetur kryekëput tek aleanca që lidhi me osmanët dhe që u vulos edhe me martesën e vajzës së tij me Musa Beun, pretendentin e fronit.


Presioni osman, i cili ishte veçanërisht i fortë në zotërimet e Zenebishëve dhe të Shpatajve të Epirit, e shtyu Gjonin të kërkonte aleancën e Republikës së Venedikut. Në korrik të vitit 1414 ai i kërkoi kësaj të fundit t'i vinte në dispozicion 30 balestrierë, me të cilët të mund të mbronte këshjellat e tij dhe njëherësh të ndalte vërshimin e osmanëve në brigjet e Jonit. Në të njëjtën kohë, sundimtari shqiptar kërkonte nga Venediku që të lejohej të blinte disa prona në Korfuz, ku të mund të strehohej në rast se do të detyrohej të largohej nga vendi i tij.
Në fakt, deri në atë kohë, në Korfuz ishin vendosur mjaft familje shqiptare të ikura nga zotërimet e Zenebishit për shkak të kushteve të rënda të krijuara nga inkursionet e osmanëve. 

Në verën e vitit 1418 një ushtri osmane prej 30 000 vetash, e thirrur nga Karl Tokoja, hyri në zotërimet e Zenebishit. Pasi pushtoi mjaft vise e kështjella, Hamza Beu, dhëndër i Tokos, rrethoi Gjirokastrën. Sundimtari plak i Gjirokastrës mundi t'i bënte ballë këtij sulmi të parë mbi kryeqendrën e tij, por, kur osmanët ndërmorën në vjeshtën e parë të atij viti, një fushatë të re akoma më të fuqishme, ai nuk jetonte më dhe djemtë e tij ua lëshuan atë osmanëve dhe u strehuan në Korfuz. Nga Korfuzi trashëgimtarët e sebastokratorit të shquar, Gjon, të mbështetur edhe nga Venediku, Papati dhe Mbretëria e Napolit, nuk i reshtën përpjekjet për të çliruar zotërimet atërore, duke organizuar e duke u vënë në krye të kryengritjeve të fuqishme antiosmane.

----------


## tani_26

*Principata e Topiajve*

*Në kapërcim të shek. XIII-XIV, roli i familjes së shquar fisnike të Skurrajve në trevën e Arbrit u kishte kaluar fisnikëve të familjes Topia. Emri i kësaj familjeje nuk përmendet para shek. XIII.*

Në vitet 70 të shek. XIII bëhet fjalë për një pinjoll të saj, përfaqësues i aristokracisë ushtarake me titullin miles. Në atë kohë *Topiajt* ditën t'i bënin vend vetes, duke u shkëputur nga Bizanti e duke vendosur lidhje të ngushta me anzhuinët e Napolit si dhe me Papatin e Romës. Këtij të fundit Topiajt i premtuan kalimin e tyre nga riti ortodoks në atë katolik. Për rrjedhojë, kisha e Romës u *njohu Topiajve si zotërim të familjes tokat midis rrjedhës së Matit dhe asaj të Shkumbinit,* të cilat përputheshin pak a shumë me shtrirjen e Principatës së dikurshme të Arbrit. Të drejtat e Topiajve mbi këto vise u konfirmuan më 1338 edhe nga anzhuinët e Napolit, të cilët e konsideronin veten kryezot të Durrësit e të Arbrit si dhe Topiajt vasalë të tyre. 

Topiajt ishin shpallur vasalë të mbretit të Napolit, Karli I Anzhu, që në vitin 1272. Megjithatë varësia e tyre nga oborri i Napolit mbeti thjesht formale. Si mbreti Karli I, ashtu dhe pasardhësit e tij, Karli II e Roberti I Anzhu, ankoheshin vazhdimisht në aktet e tyre për "mosbindjen" madje edhe për "rebelimet" e vazhdueshme të Topiajve dhe të krerëve të tjerë shqiptarë kundër pushtetit sovran të tyre. Megjithatë, të ndërgjegjshëm se s'do të mund ta ruanin autoritetin e tyre mbi Durrësin dhe Arbrin, anzhuinët këmbëngulnin t'i mbanin afër Topiajt, qoftë duke u falur herë pas here "fajet", qoftë duke u dhënë edhe provizione (para) të mëdha vjetore, siç vepruan më 1338 me kontin *Tanush Topia.*  I vëllai i këtij të fundit, Domeniku, ishte klerik i lartë dhe në vitin 1336 mbreti Robert Anzhu e kishte tërhequr në oborrin e Napolit si kapelan e këshilltar të tij.


Marrëdhëniet e Topiajve me anzhuinët e Napolit pësuan një ngrirje të fortë në kohën e sundimit të Andreas, djalit të Tanushit. Ndonëse qe martuar me një vajzë jashtë martese të mbretit Robert, Andre Topia tregohej fare i pabindur ndaj tij, aq sa anzhuini vuri njerëz dhe e vrau.

Zotërimi i Topiajve arriti fuqinë dhe shkallën më të lartë të organizimit në kohën e princit *Karl Topia,* djali i madh i Andreas, që erdhi në fuqi në vitin 1359. Brenda viteve 50 të shek. XIV ai arriti të konsolidonte në luftë me rivalët e shumtë pushtetin e vet në trevën e Arbrit. Ashtu si paraardhësit e vet, Karli shfrytëzoi mjeshtërisht për këtë qëllim lidhjet e hershme të familjes së tij me anzhuinët e Napolit. Ai nuk ngurronte të vinte në dukje "lidhjet e gjakut" që kishte me këta të fundit nga e ëma. *Në këtë kuptim ai i shtoi stemës familjare të Topiajve, që paraqiste një luan, edhe simbolin e anzhuinëve, zambakun.*Pavarësisht se u mëshonte lidhjeve të veçanta të Topiajve me kryezotërit e Napolit, Karli kishte vendosur t'u shkëpuste këtyre qytetin e Durrësit. Më 1362 forcat e tij sulmuan Durrësin nga toka dhe nga deti. Ndonëse nuk u mor dot, qyteti u detyrua t'i paguajë Topisë një tribur vjetor, i cili nxirrej nga rritja e taksave mbi tregtarët e huaj që vizitonin Durrësin.


Sulmi i Karl Topisë mbi Durrësin ngjalli shqetësim sa në bashkësinë e këtij qyteti, që i trembej pushtetit feudal, aq dhe te mbretëresha Xhovana e Napolit, dhe te Republika e Venedikut. Kjo e fundit nuk mund të pajtohej me faktin që princi shqiptar *zotëronte tashmë një flotë ushtarake, të ankoruar në Kepin e Rodonit në veri dhe në Kepin e Melit (caput Meliarum) në jug të Durrësit*, me të cilën ai mund të kontrollonte ose të dëmtonte trafikun e anijeve veneciane nëpër Adriatik. Ndaj në maj të vitit 1364 Senati i Venedikut e urdhëronte kapitenin e flotës së Adriatikut që të pengonte çdo aksion të flotës së Karl Topisë dhe, në rastin ekstrem, t'i kapte anijet shqiptare dhe t'i digjte ato, si dhe të shkatërronte bazën e tyre në Kepin e Melit. Të gjitha këto duhet të bëheshin në mënyrë të fshehtë pa rënë në sy të princit shqiptar, me të cilin gjithsesi Republika ishte e interesuar të mbante marrëdhënie të mira. 

Në fakt Topia pati rastin të tregonte se nuk ishte një sundimtar i zakonshëm, kur po atë vit theu të fuqishmin Gjergj Balsha. Ndaj, me qëllim që të ndikonte sa më shumë mbi princin shqiptar, *në prill të vitit 1366 Senati i Venedikut e shpalli Karl Topinë qytetar të Venedikut.* Megjithatë kjo nuk e ndali këtë të fundit të forcojë flotën e tij dhe të intensifikojë sulmet mbi Durrësin. *Më në fund, në muajt e parë të vitit 1368, qyteti ra në duart e Topisë. Nga ai çast sundimtari shqiptar i shtoi titullit të tij si "princ i Arbrit" edhe titullin tjetër të "zotit të Durrësit".*

Në jug Principata e Topiajve u bë fqinje me atë të Muzakëve, të cilët, aty nga viti 1370, aneksuan zotërimin e sebastokratorit Vlash Matrënga, që shtrihej midis derdhjes së Shkumbinit dhe Semanit. Gjithsesi aleanca e Muzakajve me Balshajt e veriut e keqësoi gjendjen e principatës së Karl Topisë, duke shtrënguar darën rreth saj. Ishte keqësuar ndërkohë edhe pozita ndërkombëtare e saj. Sovranët e Napolit nuk ia falën "vasalit" Karl Topia marrjen e Durrësit më 1368. Plot moskuptime e përplasje paraqiteshin edhe marrëdhëniet me Venedikun, pavarësisht që Republika e detrave e kishte shpallur Karl Topinë qytetar të saj. 

Marrëdhëniet ishin ftohur dukshëm edhe me Papatin e posaçërisht me papën Gregori XI, i cili nuk i falte princit shqiptar prirjet "heretike" duke e akuzuar atë për patarin (ithtar i lëvizjes antipapale patarine). Edhe miqësia me Raguzën dhe me Hungarinë nuk i sillte ndonjë avantazh të madh Karl Topisë në planin politik. 

Raguza ishte në fakt një fuqi tregtare, por ajo s'kishte ndonjë peshë në ngjarjet politike e ushtarake. Përsa i përket afrimit me Mbretërinë Hungareze, në sfond të saj qëndronte thjesht armiqësia e kësaj të fundit me Venedikun, pra kishte karakter koniunktural pa ndonjë ndikim në planin praktik.


Në kushte të tilla, kur dhe marrëdhëniet me bashkësinë qytetare të Durrësit qenë acaruar, Karl Topia e humbi qytetin, i cili kaloi përsëri për pak kohë nën sovranitetin e anzhuinëve të Napolit. Madje këta të fundit në fillim të vitit 1372 vendosën të organizonin një fushatë të madhe për të shtrirë pushtimet tej Durrësit dhe për të rikrijuar "Mbretërinë e Arbrit" të kohës së Karlit I Anzhu. Në planet e organizatorëve ishte edhe zënia rob e Karl Topisë dhe e Gjergj Balshës, për të cilët premtohej një çmin prej 1 000 dukatë ari. Por fushata që iu besua Gjergjit të Navarës dhe që mori edhe bekimin e papës Gregori XI nuk arriti të realizohej. Karl Topia mbeti zot i plotfuqishëm i "gjithë vendit të Arbrit". Madje, ai mundi t'u marrë Muzakëve edhe zotërimet e dikurshme të Vlash Matrëngës, midis derdhjeve të lumenjve Shkumbin e Seman. Tashmë principata e Karl Topisë kapte gjithë hapësirën midis Drinit e Semanit.

 Vetë Durrësi, ndonëse formalisht mbeti në zotërimin e anzhuinëve të Napolit, në të vërtetë e ndiente gjithnjë e më shumë pushtetin e princit shqiptar. Me sa duket ky i fundit, i ndërgjegjshëm për interesat e shumtë që ndërthureshin në Durrës, kishte vendosur ta merrte qytetin në mënyrë "të ligjshme", duke shmangur përdorimin e armëve. Në fakt aty nga viti 1383 ai e bleu atë nga anzhuinët kundrejt një shume të madhe të hollash.


Sundimi i Karl Topisë mbi qytetin e dëshiruar buzë Adriatikut nuk zgjati shumë. Marrja e qytetit prej tij ndodhi në një kohë kur ishte rindezur konflikti i hershëm me Balshajt, ndërkohë zotër edhe të Vlorës.

Me një sulm të befasishëm në vitin 1384 Balsha II e pushtoi Durrësin. Tashmë në aktet zyrtare ai filloi t'i atribuojë vetes titullin "dukë i Durrësit". Por nuk e gëzoi gjatë. Më 18 shtator 1385 forcat osmane të Hajredin Pashës shpartalluan në Savër të Myzeqesë ushtrinë e Balshës II dhe të aleatëve të tij. Karl Topia hyri përsëri në Durrës, por tashmë edhe ai, si mjaft sundimtarë të tjerë shqiptarë, u detyrua t'i nënshtrohej hegjemonisë së osmanëve. Në përpjekje për t'i shpëtuar kësaj të fundit, Topia u kthye nga Venediku.

 Midis viteve 1386-1387 ai bëri disa përçapje pranë Republikës, duke i ofruar kësaj vendosjen e një lloj protektorati mbi zotërimet e tij. Duke iu shmangur një angazhimi të drejtpërdrejtë në një zonë që tashmë ishte në vëmendjen e osmanëve, Venediku u mjaftua t'i premtonte Karl Topisë ndihma modeste ushtarake, sigurisht kundrejt privilegjeve tregtare. I ndodhur nën trysninë e vazhdueshme të osmanëve, Karl Topia tentoi në maj të 1387 një ujdi të fundit me Republikën. Propozimi i tij i ri kishte të bënte me shitjen e Durrësit, me largimin e vetë Karlit dhe vendosjen e tij në ndonjërën nga kolonitë veneciane në Kretë ose në Eube.


Por edhe kësaj radhe nuk u përfundua gjë, qoftë për shkak të hezitimeve të Venedikut, që tashmë ishte i bindur se marrja e Durrësit do të thoshte luftë me osmanët, qoftë edhe se, shumë shpejt pas paraqitjes së këtij propozimi të ri, princi Karl Topia ndërroi jetë.


Trashëgimtari i dobët i Karl Topisë, Gjergji, mundi të ushtrojë pushtetin e tij në Durrës e në rrethinat e tij. Kruja dhe krahina përreth saj i kaluan motrës së tij, Helenës, që ishte martuar me fisnikun venecian Mark Barbadigun. Konti Niketa Topia, një kushëri i Gjergjit, sundonte ultësirën në jug të Durrësit. Feudalë të tjerë, që s'i përkisnin familjes fisnike Topia, sundonin tashmë të pavarur në viset e Tiranës, në luginën e Shkumbinit e gjetkë. Marrëdhëniet e tyre me Gjergj Topinë ishin shpeshherë armiqësore. 
Në këtë mënyrë juridiksioni i trashëgimtarit të Karl Topisë kufizohej në qytetin e Durrësit dhe në rrethinat e afërta të tij. Në fakt, edhe në burimet e kohës Gjergji cilësohet thjesht "zot i Durrësit", ndryshe nga paraardhësi i tij i madh, princi Karl Topia, që quhej "zot i gjithë vendit të Arbrit".
Ardhja në pushtet e Gjergj Topisë përkoi me intensifikimin e sulmeve osmane në viset bregdetare dhe, për rrjedhojë, edhe me politikën e re të Venedikut, për të shtënë në dorë qytetet bregdetare shqiptare. Herë me premtime dhe herë me presione Venediku arriti të bindte Gjergjin që fillimisht t'i lëshonte kullën e poshtme të qytetit, atë që ruante pjesën e portit.


Më tej, Venediku arriti të fuste në kontroll gjithë qytetin, duke shfrytëzuar vështirësitë e zotit të Durrësit, si dhe lidhjet e veta me një sërë fisnikësh shqiptarë nga familjet Muzaka, Skurra, Nesha e vetë Topia, të cilëve u shpërndante provizione vjetore. Me marrëveshjen e nënshkruar me Venedikun në gusht të vitit 1392, Gjergj Topia pranonte që, pas vdekjes së tij, i gjithë qyteti të kalonte edhe de jure nën sundimin e Venedikut. Një kalim i tillë i pushtetit në Durrës ndodhi vetëm ndonjë muaj më vonë, kur sundimtari shqiptar vdiq.
Vitet që pasuan shënuan zhdukjen nga skena edhe të Topiajve të fundit. Në vitin 1403 konti Niketë Topia mori kështjellën e Krujës nga duart e kushërirës së tij, Helenës. Në këtë mënyrë Niketa bashkoi nën sundimin e tij territoret pjellore rreth e rrotull Durrësit prej të cilave nxirrte fitime të mëdha. Venediku ia njohu zotërimet sundimtarit shqiptar, aq më tepër që ato formonin një perde midis Durrësit dhe posteve të përparuara osmane në Maqedoni. Nga ana tjetër, nga zotërimet e Niketës mbërrinin në Durrës produktet bujqësore e blegtorale të domosdoshme për mbijetesën e qytetit. Megjithatë zotërimi i të fundit të Topiajve nuk pati jetë të gjatë.


Më 1412 kontit Niketa iu desh ta paguajë me një disfatë të bujshme dhe me burgimin e tij rivalitetin me Teodor Muzakën e Beratit për zotërimin e fushave rreth Shkumbinit. Falë ndërhyrjes së Republikës së Raguzës, Niketa u lirua nga burgu i Muzakës. Por paskëtaj ai duhej të matej me sulmet e osmanëve, që pikërisht në atë kohë njohën një intensifikim të ri. Me vdekjen e Niketës, osmanët pushtuan kryeqendrën e vjetër të Arbrit dhe të Topiajve, Krujën. Në fillim të vitit 1415 qyteti kishte një komandant turk, Ballaban Beun, i cili quhej subash i Krujës dhe i Arbrit.

----------


## tani_26

*Principata e Muzakajve*

*Historiania bizantine e shek. XI-XII, Ana Komnena, përmend e para emrin e një fisniku nga familja Muzaka, i cili rreth vitit 1090 ishte ndër komandantët më të besuar të perandor Aleksi I Komneni. Origjina e familjes ishte nga zona e Oparit, ku Muzakajt kishin zotërimet fillestare të tyre me fshatrat Voskop, Lavdar, Xerje, Bec, Mazrek, Marjan, Dushan, Zerec etj. Kronisti Gjon Muzaka (1510) kujton se varret e të parëve të familjes ndodheshin pranë kishës së Shën Triadhës në Lavdar të Oparit. Autoriteti dhe roli politik i Muzakajve dëshmohet qartë që në shek. XIII.*

Gjatë luftërave me anzhuinët e Napolit (1273-1281), i pari i derës së Muzakajve, *Gjoni I Muzaka,*  u shqua si një ndër krerët kryesorë të qëndresës. I zënë rob gjatë një beteje, në tetor të vitit 1279, Gjoni u burgos në kështjellën e Brindizit bashkë me tre bashkëpunëtorët e tij, *Dhimitër Zogun dhe Kasnec e Guljelm Blenishtin.* Por, nën presionin e krerëve shqiptarë, mbreti Karli I Anzhu u detyrua ta lironte atë vitin tjetër, kundrejt premtimit se "nuk do të fliste e nuk do të vepronte më kundër tij".

Në fund të shek. XIII, duke përfituar nga marrëdhëniet e tyre me pushtetin qendror bizantin, *Muzakajt*  mundën të siguronin prona të shumta në krahinat fqinje të Tomoricës, Skraparit, Këlcyrës e Beratit në perëndim dhe në ultësirën e Korçës në lindje. Atë kohë Muzakajt afrohen me anzhuinët, që vazhdonin të mbanin Durrësin, dhe nëpërmjet tyre me Papatin, i cili ishte vënë në krye të koalicionit të fuqive evropiane e ballkanike kundër mbretërisë serbe. Në vitin 1319 papa Johanit XXII i njoftuan gatishmërinë e tyre për t'iu bashkuar frontit antiserb shumë fisnikë shqiptarë, mes të cilëve edhe tre vëllezërit* Muzakaj, zotër në Këlcyrë.*  

Qëndresa e organizuar nga bujarët Muzaka kundër ekspansionit të serbëve në trevat shqiptare, ende nën sundimin bizantin, u vlerësua edhe nga perandorët e Bizantit, të cilët i shpërblyen ata me pronia të reja e me tituj fisnikërie. Dikur para vitit 1335, i pari i Muzakajve, Andrea II, mori titullin e lartë despot, i cili vinte i dyti, pas atij të perandorit, në shkallën e hierarkisë bizantine. Ndërkohë, pinjollë të Muzakajve vazhduan të qëndronin në poste të rëndësishme në Konstandinopojë, si epistrati Muzaka në vitet 1320.


Krijuesi i një principate të vërtetë të kësaj familjeje ishte pikërisht despot *Andrea II Muzaka (1335-1372)*. Nën drejtimin e tij, Muzakajt u vunë në krye të lëvizjeve antibizantine të viteve 1335-1341, që përfshiu trevat shqiptare jugore. Me atë rast, despot Muzaka lidhi edhe një aleancë me anzhuinët e Napolit. Në paktet e nënshkruara në Durrës më 30 dhjetor 1336 me Luigj Anzhunë, nip i mbretit Robert, Andrea II Muzaka njohu për kryezot mbretin e Napolit, i cili nga ana e tij i konfirmoi fisnikut shqiptar pronat, titujt e gradat e dhuruara nga perandorët e Bizantit. Si peng të besnikërisë ndaj sovranit anzhuin, Andrea II Muzaka duhej të linte në Durrës, pranë përfaqësuesit të mbretit të Napolit, njërin prej djemve të tij.
*Shtypja e kryengritjeve antibizantine të jugut më 1336 u shoqërua me shpronësimin dhe me dëbimin e mjaft fisnikëve të familjes Muzakaj, të cilët u strehuan në Greqi, posaçërisht në Peloponez*.

 Edhe në kohën e pushtimit serb të *Stefan Dushanit (1345-1355)*  Muzakajt ishin frymëzuesit e qëndresës dhe ishin vazhdimisht në luftë me qeveritarin sllav të zonës së Beratit e të Vlorës, despotin Ivan Komnen Asenin. Aty nga viti 1350 *Andrea II Muzaka*  mori Beratin, duke e detyruar qeveritarin e Stefan Dushanit ta zhvendoste selinë e vet në Kaninë. *Pushteti i Muzakajve u shtri ndërkohë në Myzeqe, që e mori këtë emër pikërisht prej tyre (Muzakia=vendi i Muzakajve).*  Ndikimi i Muzakëve u bë i ndjeshëm edhe në qytetin e Durrësit, ku despot Andrea zotëronte pasuri të patundshme dhe ku marrëveshja e vitit 1336 me anzhuinët e lejonte të qëndronte dhe të lëvizte lirisht në atë qytet.


Pas vdekjes së car Dushanit dhe shthurjes së Perandorisë Serbe, despot Andrea II Muzaka i zgjeroi më tej kufijtë e zotërimeve të tij në drejtim të zonës së Korçës e Devollit, duke dëbuar prej andej sundimtarët serbë të vendosur rishtazi. Nga fundi i viteve 60 ai aneksoi zotërimet e zotit të Karavastasë, sebastokratorit Vlash Matrënga, pushtoi kështjellën e rëndësishme të Bregut, doli mbi Shkumbin e mori tokat e Gosës e të Garunjës, duke u ballafaquar drejtpërsëdrejti me princin e fuqishëm të Arbrit, Karl Topinë. Po në atë kohë Andrea II Muzaka mori Vlorën e Kaninën nga duart e sebastit Aleksandër, që sundonte aty pas vdekjes së despotit Ivan Komnen.

*Megjithatë, despot Muzaka shumë shpejt ia kaloi në formë paje këto dy qytete vëllait të vogël të Balshajve, Balshës II, pas martesës së këtij me vajzën e tij, Komitën.* Siç duket, në bazë të aleancës midis këtyre dy familjeve fisnike shqiptare qëndronte rivaliteti i tyre i përbashkët me Topiajt e veçanërisht me sundimtarin serb Vukashin, atë kohë zot i Kosovës e i gjithë Maqedonisë Perëndimore, deri në Kostur. Pikërisht me ndihmën e Balshajve, despot Andrea II Muzaka theu më 1370 pranë Kosturit ushtrinë e krajl Vukashinit. Kjo fitore u përshëndet edhe nga perandori i Bizantit, Johani V Paleologu, i cili me këtë rast i konfirmoi Andrea II Muzakës titullin e despotit, duke i dhuruar fronin bashkë me shenjën përkatëse dalluese, shqiponjën me dy krerë e me yll në mes. Kjo zëvendësoi emblemën e hershme të Muzakajve, e cila paraqiste një burim që shpërthente nga toka duke u ndarë më dysh.


Bashkë me konfirmimin e titullit despot, perandor Johani V Paleologu i kaloi Andrea II Muzakës edhe të drejtat mbi Kosturin.
Ndonjë vit më vonë, me ndihmën e Balshajve e të bujarëve të tjerë shqiptarë, despot Andrea i rrëmbeu Mark Krajleviçit, të birit të Vukashinit, qytetin e Kosturit. Në këtë mënyrë, *në fund të jetës së tij, despoti plak, Andrea II Muzaka, kishte përfshirë në principatën e tij Myzeqenë, Beratin, Tomoricën, Skraparin, Këlcyrën, Përmetin, Oparin, Devollin, Kolonjën e Kosturin.* Megjithatë, në krahun perëndimor të zotërimeve të Muzakajve, ndihej fort hegjemonia e Balshëve të fuqishëm, të cilët nga Vlora e Kanina ushtronin ndikim të madh në zonat përreth, deri në Berat, siç e dëshmon edhe mbishkrimi i të ashtuquajturit *"Epitaf i Glavinicës" i vitit 1372.* Aty nga viti 1374, Muzakajt ishin detyruar të tërhiqeshin edhe nga tokat që kishin zënë para pak vjetësh përtej Shkumbinit, si dhe nga kështjella e nga tregu i Bregut, në derdhje të Shkumbinit. Këto vende i kaluan rivalit të tyre, princit Karl Topia.


*Vdekja e despot Andrea II Muzakës menjëherë pas marrjes së Kosturit (ai u varros në kishën e Shën Ndoit në Durrës)* ndikoi gjithashtu në dobësimin e zotërimit të Muzakajve. Ky u nda midis tre bijve të tij: Gjonit, Teodorit e Stojës. I pari trashëgoi zotërimet stërgjyshore të familjes, i dyti Beratin e zonën e Myzeqesë, kurse i treti viset nga Devolli në Kostur. Shumë shpejt, në vitin 1375, Stojë Muzakës iu desh të përballonte një sulm të Mark Krajleviçit, i cili me një ushtri mercenare osmane u përpoq pa sukses të rimerrte Kosturin. 

Deri në pushtimin përfundimtar nga osmanët, më 1385, qyteti mbeti në duar të Muzakajve, siç e vërteton edhe një mbishkrim ktitorial në kishën e Shën Thanasit, të ngritur më 1382 nga vëllezërit Stojë e Teodor Muzaka. Stoja vdiq në vitin 1384, kurse vëllai i dytë, Teodori, mbeti i vrarë në betejën e Fushë-Dardanisë, më 1389, ku kishte shkuar me forca të shumta bashkë me fisnikë të tjerë shqiptarë. Vëllai i madh Gjini, pasi kishte kaluar mjaft vjet në burgun e Kaninës, ku e kishte mbyllur i kunati, Balsha II, vdiq edhe ai para vitit 1390 në një çast rrëmuje e shthurrjeje të principatës. Osmanët tashmë shfaqeshin rregullisht në zotërimet e tyre dhe në zonën e Korçës ata ishin bërë zotër realë të vendit. Zotërimet e Muzakajve u rrudhën kryesisht në viset malore. Mjaft pinjollë të tyre, si djali i madh i Gjinit, Andrea, ishin vendosur në Durrës ku ishin vënë në shërbim të Venedikut.


Periudha e shkurtër e rimëkëmbjes së zotërimit të Muzakajve pas disfatës së osmanëve në betejën e Ankarasë (1402) lidhet me emrin e Teodorit III Muzaka, djalit të Andresë. Ky për disa vjet arriti ta shtrijë përsëri zotërimin e Muzakajve në fushën e Myzeqesë, duke ringjallur për këtë konfliktin e vjetër me Topiajt, posaçërisht me kontin Niketë Topia, i cili gjatë një përpjekjeje më 1412 ra rob i Muzakës.


Me rifillimin e sulmeve osmane zotërimi i Muzakajve u prek rëndë. Më 1417, njëherësh me Vlorën, ra edhe Berati. Teodor Muzaka u kthye nga ajo kohë në vasal të sulltanit dhe pasardhësit e tij me përkrahjen e osmanëve apo të Venedikut, mbajtën një minimum të principatës së dikurshme derisa pas rënies së Shkodrës, më 1478, i fundi i Muzakajve të krishterë, Gjon Muzaka, autori i njohur i Gjenealogjisë së shtëpisë Muzaka (1510), e la vendin dhe u vendos në Mbretërinë e Napolit.

----------


## tani_26

*Shteti i Arianitëve*


*Arianitët ishin një familje e vjetër fisnike. Zotërimet e tyre shtriheshin përgjatë luginës së Shkumbinit e Rrugës Mbretërore (Egnatia) dhe në lindje arrinin së paku deri në afërsi të Manastirit.*

Në burimet historike emri i familjes fisnike të Arianitëve haset për herë të parë në shek. XI në veprën e* Gjergj Kedrenit Përmbledhje Historish.* Ai tregon se në fillim të shek. XI (1001-1018) perandori i Bizantit emëroi patricin *David Arianitin*  si strateg të Selanikut dhe, më pas, si strateg të Shkupit. Ai luftoi kundër bullgarëve në Strumicë e në Shkup.
 Edhe djali i tij,* Konstandini,* përmendet në vitet 1049-1050 si ushtarak në shërbim të Perandorisë Bizantine. Në një marrëveshje që Karli I Anzhu lidhi me disa fisnikë shqiptarë, në fund të shek. XIII (1274), përmendet ndër këta edhe sebast *Aleks Arianiti.* 

Emri i Arianitëve do të vazhdonte të ishte i pranishëm edhe më shumë nëpër dokumente të shek. XIV. Në dy dokumente të vitit 1304 të princit të Tarentit, Filipit, dhe të mbretit të Sicilisë, Karlit II, ndër emrat e disa familjeve fisnike shqiptare, që u njiheshin privilegjet e mëparshme, është shënuar edhe emri i *Arianitëve*. Në një letër të vitit 1319, që papa Johani XXII ua drejtoi disa fisnikëve shqiptarë, është shënuar emri i protolegatorit *Guljelm Arianiti*. *Në Epitafin e Glavinicës, të qëndisur në vitin 1373, gjendet edhe emri i qëndistarit Gjergj Arianiti.* 

 Për këto figura me mbiemrin Arianiti nuk mund të krijohet një lidhje e sigurt dhe të pohohet se domosdo ata i përkisnin të njëjtit trung familjar. Sidoqoftë, nëpërmjet tyre del qartë së *Arianitët ishin një familje fisnike e vjetër e Shqipërisë Qendrore,* nga më të njohurat dhe me ndikim të veçantë në jetën politike të vendit. Rol pozitiv në këtë drejtim kishte zotërimi e kontrolli prej Arianitëve i segmenteve të rëndësishme të *Rrugës Mbretërore (Egnatia)*  nëpër të cilën lëviznin karvane të shumta për tregtimin e drithit, të kripës e të mallrave të tjera. Për zotërimin e kësaj rruge tregtare shumë të rëndësishme, Arianitët duhet të kenë bashkëpunuar me Pavël Kurtikun, zotërimet e të cilit gjendeshin në krahinat përgjatë rrjedhjes së mesme të lumit Shkumbin, si dhe me *Andre Gropën*, sundimtarin e qytetit të Ohrit. Pozicioni mbizotërues i kështjellës së Ohrit, mbi tërë rajonin e një liqeni shumë të pasur me peshk të cilësisë së lartë, kishte bërë që zotërimi i tij të ishte në qendër të aksioneve politike e ushtarake të zotërve të rajoneve pranë tij.


Veprimtaria politike e Arianitëve do të pasqyrohet më mirë në dokumentet e shek. XV, kur ata, prej pushtimeve osmane, humbën rajonet e pasura lindore dhe filluan të ndiqnin një politikë më aktive, sidomos qysh nga vitet 30 e më pas, kur Gjergj Arianiti korri një varg fitoresh kundër ushtrive osmane.

Krahas mbiemrit Arianiti kjo familje fisnike përmendet në burimet historike edhe me emra të tjerë familjarë, si Komneni, Golemi, Topia, Shpata e Çermenika, si dhe me disa tituj fisnikërie. Titujt ishin të trashëguar dhe dëshmonin për lidhjet krushqore që kishin krijuar Arianitët me familjet e tjera fisnike, duke përfshirë edhe atë *perandorake të Bizantit, siç e tregon mbiemri Komneni.*  Si familje sundimtare Arianitët kishin edhe simbolet e veta. Shqiponja dykrenare ishte në stemën e tyre. Në një dokument të kohës tregohet se Gjergj Arianiti kishte porositur në Raguzë që të thurej flamuri i tij.


Pema gjenealogjike e Arianitëve nuk mund të ndërtohet saktësisht, që nga periudhat më të hershme, kur ata përmenden për herë të parë. Sipas autorëve të vjetër shqiptarë, Marin Barlecit e Gjon Muzakës, i ati i Gjergj Arianitit ka qenë Komnen Arianiti. Ky qe martuar me vajzën e Nikollë Sakatit, që kishte edhe mbiemrin Zaharia, zot i qytetit port të Buduas. Komnen Arianiti pati tre djem (Gjergjin, Muzakën dhe Vladanin), si dhe një vajzë që u martua me *Pal Dukagjinin*.

*Muzakë Arianiti*  kishte vetëm një djalë, Moisiun, bashkëluftëtarin e njohur të Skënderbeut, që njihet kryesisht me mbiemrin Golemi (Moisi Golemi). Ky u martua me Zafinë Muzakën, ish-gruan e Muzakë Topisë, i cili u rimartua me të motrën e Skënderbeut, Mamicën.

Vëllai i vogël i Gjergj Arianitit, *Vladani,* u martua me vajzën e *Gjon Kastriotit, Angjelinën, shumë kohë përpara se Skënderbeu të dilte në krye të luftës antiosmane të shqiptarëve.*  Djali i tyre Muzaka (i cilësuar si Muzaka i Angjelinës, për t`u dalluar nga i ungji) do të ishte pjesëmarrës në Kuvendin e Lezhës të vitit 1444.


Veprimtaria politike dhe ushtarake e djalit të madh të Komnen Arianitit, *Gjergjit,* i dha familjes fisnike shqiptare të Arianitëve emër e peshë të veçantë në jetën politike të Shqipërisë.


*Gjergj Arianiti u martua me Marie Muzakën, me të cilën pati tetë vajza. Vdekja e saj bëri që, më pas, Gjergji të martohej me italianen Despina (ose Petrina) Frankone, vajzë e guvernatorit të qytetit Leçe të Mbretërisë së Napolit. Me të Gjergj Arianiti pati tre djem (Thomanë, Kostandinin dhe Arianitin) dhe një vajzë. 
Zotërimet e Arianitëve, ashtu si dhe ato të fisnikëve të tjerë shqiptarë, gjatë periudhave të ndryshme kanë njohur zgjerime e ngushtime.*  


Pavarësisht nga këto, duke zotëruar segmente të rëndësishme të Rrugës
 Mbretërore (Egnatia) dhe të degëzimeve të ndryshme të saj, Arianitët kanë gëzuar një pozitë të veçantë në jetën ekonomike e politike të Shqipërisë dhe në marrëdhëniet e lidhjet që mund të krijoheshin midis rajoneve të ndryshme të vendit dhe forcave politike të tyre. 

*Dëshmi e kësaj janë edhe lidhjet e shumta martesore të Arianitëve me zotërit e tjerë të viseve shqiptare, që ishin kufitare me ato të Arianitëve, si Muzakajt e Kastriotët, apo edhe më të largëta si Dukagjinët e deri me despotin serb, Stefan Brankoviçin, kur ky, pas pushtimit të Despotatit të Rashës prej osmanëve, u vendos në vitin 1459 në Krujë, ku qëndroi për disa vjet pranë Skënderbeut dhe u martua me një vajzë të Gjergj Arianitit.*

Për rëndësinë politike dhe ekonomike të shtetit të Gjergj Arianitit dëshmon më së miri martesa e dytë e tij me vajzën e guvernatorit të qytetit të Leçes në Italinë e Jugut, që ishte porti më jugor i krahinës së Puljes dhe, në rrugë detare, më i afërti me bregdetin shqiptar. Interesat ekonomikë në Shqipëri e kanë shtyrë guvernatorin e Leçes të martonte vajzën larg vendit të tij e përtej detit Adriatik, së pari në Korfuz, dhe, pasi mbeti e ve, me Gjergj Arianitin në Shqipëri, që ka qenë eksportuese e rëndësishme drithërash.

 Shtrirja lindore e shtetit të Gjergj Arianitit ka qenë e thellë. Ajo i ka përfshirë, ose së paku ka qenë kufitare me fushat e *Manastirit e të Follorinës,*  që ishin rajone të prodhimit të bollshëm të drithërave, ku çmimi i shitjes së tij ka qenë më i ulëti se në rajonet e tjera të prodhimit të tij në Shqipëri dhe shumë më i ulët se çmimi i shitjes në Itali. Gjithashtu nën zotërimin e Arianitëve ka qenë, në mos tërësisht, pjesërisht, rajoni i liqenit të Ohrit, prej të cilit siguroheshin të ardhura shumë të mëdha nga peshkimi dhe nga eksportimi i gjerë i peshkut të thatë të cilësisë së lartë, artikull ushqimor ky që ishte shumë i parapëlqyer nga banorët e rajoneve të tjera. 


Nën zotërimin e Arianitëve mund të kenë qenë për një kohë edhe qytetet e Manastirit e të Follorinës, para se të binin nën pushtimin osman. Në këtë rajon Arianitët kanë zotëruar kështjellën e Sopotnicës (Sfetigradi), që osmanët e ripagëzuan me emrin Demir Hisar, kështjellë në një pozicion kyç, nga mund të kontrolloheshin disa rrugë tregtare shumë të rëndësishme. Si kufij natyrorë jugorë të shtetit të Gjergj Arianitit kanë qenë lumi Devoll dhe zotërimet e Muzakajve, kurse në veri shteti i Kastriotëve. Në perëndim Arianitët kanë pasur dalje të gjerë në detin Adriatik në jug të Durrësit dhe në rajonin e Myzeqesë. 


Gjergj Arianiti kërkonte të kishte nën zotërimin e tij edhe Vlorën e Kaninën bashkë me rrethinat e tyre, që formonin rajonin bregdetar shqiptar, i cili, në rrugë detare, ishte më afër bregdetit italian. Këto synime të Gjergj Arianitit kanë zënë vend në aktet zyrtare të marrëdhënieve të tij me Mbretërinë e Napolit. Gjurmë të tyre mbetën edhe pas vdekjes së Gjergjit. Një djalë dhe një nip i tij ushtruan detyrën e funksionarëve të lartë osmanë në rajonin e Vlorës. Në një dokument të fundit të shek. XV, ky rajon është shënuar si pjesë e Arbërisë së Arianitit, emërtim i përdorur krahas Arbërisë së Skënderbeut.

----------


## tani_26

*Balshajt dhe përpjekjet për një shtet të bashkuar shqiptar*



*Ndër principatat e pavarura shqiptare, që lulëzuan pas mesit të shek. XIV, më e rëndësishmja ishte ajo e familjes Balsha me origjinë nga qyteza e Balëz, në afërsi të qytetit të Shkodrës. Gjatë pushtimit serb të atyre anëve, emri i kësaj familjeje mbetet në errësirë. Megjithatë ka arsye të mendohet se Balshajt qenë një ndër dyert e shumta fisnike shqiptare, të shpronësuara dhe të keqtrajtuara të kësaj treve, për të cilat flet më 1331 kryepeshkopi i Tivarit, Guljelmi i Adës. Gjithsesi, pas mesit të shek. XIV, tre vëllezërit Balsha, Strazimiri, Gjergji I dhe Balsha II, e vunë këtë familje në ballë të politikës dhe të proceseve shtetformuese shqiptare, duke shfrytëzuar edhe momentin e përshtatshëm që pasoi vdekjen e car Stefan Dushanit.*  


Me shthurjen e Perandorisë së tij, vëllezërit Balshaj iu vunë punës për ta kthyer Gentën (Zetën), ashtu si Dioklenë e dikurshme, në një shtet të pavarur nga mbretëria serbe. Për këtë qëllim, ata prenë çdo lidhje me oborrin e carit të ri serb, Stefan Uroshit, i cili i konsideronte Balshajt rebelë dhe i trajtonte si kundërshtarë të papajtueshëm të tij. 

Kundër sundimtarëve shqiptarë të Gentës, ai u përpoq të nxiste sundimtarët sllavë si dhe Republikën e Venedikut, e cila i druhej fuqizimit të Balshajve dhe sidomos kthimit të principatës së tyre në një principatë detare. Me zotërimin e Ulqinit, të Tivarit e të vetë Shkodrës dhe të skelës së Shirgjit, si dhe me shtënien në dorë përfundimisht të Buduës më 1367, Balshajt ishin në gjendje të kontrollonin lëvizjet tregtare nëpër Adriatik.

 Në duart e tyre ndodheshin rrugët tregtare që zgjateshin prej bregdetit drejt viseve të brendshme. Më e rëndësishmja prej tyre ishte rruga që fillonte në pikën doganore të Dejës, ku bashkoheshin rrugët që vinin nga portet e Shëngjinit, të Ulqinit e të Tivarit, dhe vazhdonte nëpër luginën e Drinit për të arritur në Rrafshin e Dukagjinit, nga ku degëzohej në qendërbanimet kryesore të Kosovës. Gjithë pushtetin e Balshajve në këto treva nxitoi ta shfrytëzonte në të mirë të tregtisë së vet Republika e Raguzës, e cila më 1361 u dha tre vëllezërve sundimtarë qytetarinë raguzane. Të njëjtin hap e kreu një vit më vonë edhe *Republika e Venedikut, e cila Strazimirin, Gjergjin I dhe Balshën II i pranoi si qytetarë të vet*. 

Megjithatë, Republika e Shën Markut vazhdoi të ndiqte me mosbesim fuqizimin e zotërve shqiptarë të Gentës dhe u mundua të krijonte, fshehurazi, një grupim kundërshtar të Balshajve, me krerët shqiptarë nga familjet Gjurashi (Cërnojeviçi), Dukagjini, Zaharia, Dushmani, Shestani, të cilët Balshajt i kishin privuar nga pushteti dhe nga privilegjet e dikurshme. Gjithashtu, Venediku nxiti dhe mbështeti kundër tyre sundimtarët sllavë, si Stefan Uroshin e Vojsav Vojnovin, që kishin arsye të shqetësoheshin nga fuqizimi dhe shtrirja e zotërimit të princërve shqiptarë.


Përpjekjet për ti shtrirë kufijtë e principatës drejt jugut, i çuan Balshajt drejt përplasjes me fisnikë të tjerë shqiptarë, Dukagjinët, Zahariajt e sidomos Topiajt, zotër të Arbrit dhe, qysh nga viti 1364, zotër edhe të Durrësit. Përplasja në mes dy principatave më të fuqishme shqiptare u bë e pashmangshme për sa kohë që edhe vetë Topiajt luftonin për të vënë nën kontroll qendrat, që tradicionalisht bënin pjesë në sistemin administrativo-ushtarak të Durrësit, në radhë të parë Lezhën. Në një betejë të zhvilluar aty nga muaji shtator i vitit 1364 Balshajt u thyen nga zotërit e Durrësit dhe vetë Gjergji I Balsha u zu rob. Me ndërhyrjen e Republikës së Raguzës, mike e dy shtëpive fisnike shqiptare, Gjergj Balsha u la i lirë dhe armiqësisë iu dha fund me martesën e Karl Topisë me Katerinën, motrën e Balshajve.


Një qëndresë të fortë ndeshën edhe përpjekjet e Balshajve për tu zgjeruar në veri të grykës së Kotorrit, dhe sidomos për të pushtuar këtë qytet të fundit. Republika e Venedikut, Mbretëria e Hungarisë, Papati, sundimtarët sllavë të Kanalit, Zaklumjes e të Bosnjës dhe vetë Republika e Raguzës u bashkuan për ti detyruar Balshajt të hiqnin dorë nga një ndërmarrje e tillë. Në këtë mënyrë, pas vitit 1368 veprimet e vëllezërve Balsha u përqendruan në zgjerimin e zotërimeve të tyre drejt viseve të Kosovës dhe thellë në jug, në despotatin e Vlorës. 

Duke hequr dorë përkohësisht nga Kotorri, Balshajt arritën një zbutje të marrëdhënieve të tyre me të gjitha fuqitë e interesuara. Me Republikën e Venedikut Balshajt i forcuan lidhjet në fushën tregtare dhe ushtarake. Në vitin 1369 Balshajt shpallën kalimin e tyre në ritin katolik për forcimin e lidhjeve me Papatin dhe me fuqitë katolike të Perëndimit, si dhe në vazhdën e lidhjeve që princërit e hershëm të Gentës (Dioklesë) kishin me këta të fundit. Një vit më vonë papa Urbani V, duke i pranuar vëllezërit Balsha në gjirin e kishës apostolike të Romës, u rekomandoi atyre peshkopët e porsaemëruar të Arbrit, Pultit, Sardës (Shurdhahut), Lezhës e të Vlorës. 

Nëpërmjet këtij fakti, kuptohet se Balshajt ishin bërë atë kohë zotër të Vlorës. Rrethanat e zbritjes së Balshajve në Vlorë mbeten ende të errëta. Por është e sigurt që në themel të kësaj ngjarjeje qëndronte aleanca e Balshajve me zotin e fuqishëm të Beratit, despot Andrea II Muzaka, i cili në atë kohë e zotëronte, ose të paktën e kishte nën kontrollin e tij, qytetin e Vlorës bashkë me kështjellën e Kaninës.* Aleanca e Balshajve me Muzakajt e Beratit u vulos me martesën e Komnenë Muzakës, vajzës së despot Andresë, me më të voglin e sundimtarëve të Gentës, Balshën II.*

Pavarësisht nga mbështetja që gjetën sidomos në gjirin e fisnikërisë feudale, Balshajt hasën në* Vlorë*  edhe në armiqësinë dhe qëndresën e shtresave të caktuara zejtare-tregtare, të lidhura ekonomikisht e politikisht me interesat veneciane. Pas hyrjes së Balshajve në Vlorë, mjaft nga këta përfaqësues të fisnikërisë qytetare dhe bashkë me ta edhe tregtarë venecianë të Vlorës, e braktisën qytetin dhe u vendosën përkohësisht në Sazan e në zotërime të tjera të Venedikut. Kjo ngjarje shkaktoi një krizë të re në marrëdhëniet e Balshajve me Republikën e Venedikut.


Zotërimi i Balshajve në Vlorë u bë nyja e një aleance të sundimtarëve shqiptarë të viseve të Vlorës, të Beratit, të Përmetit, të Ohrit e të Korçës në luftë me princërit e fundit sllavë, trashëgimtarë të Perandorisë së dikurshme të Dushanit, në radhë të parë me mbretin Vukashin, sundimtar i viseve të Kosovës e të Maqedonisë deri poshtë në Kostur. Pas vrasjes së këtij të fundit, koalicioni i krerëve shqiptarë, të drejtuar nga Balsha II dhe nga Andre Muzaka, i mori Mark Krajleviçit, të birit të Vukashinit, qytetin e Kosturit (1372).


Një përpjekje e Mark Krajleviçit, më 1375, për ta rimarrë qytetin me ndihmën e osmanëve, dështoi. Kosturi mbeti edhe për disa vjet të tjerë nën qeverisjen e vëllezërve Stojë e Teodor Muzaka, djem të despot Andresë dhe kunetër të Balshës II. 
Tashmë jo vetëm Muzakajt, por edhe familje të tjera fisnike të trevave të Shqipërisë së Poshtme kishin hyrë nën sovranitetin e Balshajve. Këta të fundit arritën, po në fillim të viteve 70, të shtrijnë sundimin e tyre deri në rrjedhën e lumit Mat, duke shkaktuar përsëri pakënaqësinë e Karl Topisë, dhe në Kosovë, prej Prizreni dhe Pejë deri në Kriva Reka (pranë Novobërdës). Në këtë mënyrë, përveç zotërimit të tyre të parë të Gentës, vëllezërit Balsha kishin bashkuar atë kohë, nën sundimin e tyre, viset e Lezhës, Matit, Kosovës, Dibrës, Ohrit e Kosturit. Autoriteti i tyre shtrihej në Vlorë dhe, nëpërmjet lidhjeve të vasalitetit apo aleancave familjare, në mbarë Shqipërinë e Poshtme. Ndikimi i tyre shtrihej te Zenebishtët e Gjirokastrës apo te Shpatajt e Çamërisë e të Artës. Në këtë mënyrë, vëllezërit Balsha për herë të parë kishin bashkuar në një zotërim të vetëm pjesën më të madhe të trojeve shqiptare. 


Republikat e fuqishme të Venedikut e të Raguzës përpiqeshin të mbanin marrëdhënie të mira me Balshajt. Ato u kishin dhënë atyre qytetarinë e vet. Raguza u paguante atyre haraçin e përvitshëm të Shën Dhimitrit, që dikur ua jepte mbretërve të Serbisë. Tribut të tillë u jepte Balshajve edhe qyteti i Kotorrit. Mbreti serb i Rashës apo ai i Bosnjës u ndodhën shpeshherë në vështirësi përballë fuqisë së princërve shqiptarë të Gentës dhe nuk munguan tu kërkojnë atyre paqe me kushte shpeshherë të rënda.

Qeverisja e zotërimeve të Balshajve realizohej njëherësh nga tre vëllezërit: *Strazimiri, Gjergji dhe Balsha II.*  Aktet zyrtare firmoseshin njëherësh prej tyre dhe vuloseshin me vulën e përbashkët. Në bisedimet e traktativat me fuqitë e huaja ishin si rregull të pranishëm të tre vëllezërit Balsha. *Balshajt nuk kishin një rezidencë të ngulur. Ata lëviznin së bashku ose veç e veç nga Ulqini, në Tivar, në Shkodër e në Vlorë. Për muajt e verës ata shpërnguleshin në rezidencën e tyre verore, që ndodhej në malësinë e Tivarit.*
Institucioni i bashkëqeverisjes, që ishte karakteristikë si për Balshajt, ashtu edhe për fisnikë të tjerë shqiptarë, ishte një institucion me rrënjë të thella në traditën e familjeve të mëdha partiakale shqiptare të mbështetur në vëllazëritë. 

Marrëdhëniet midis vëllezërve rregulloheshin në bazë të moshës. *Strazimiri*, si vëllai më i madh, kishte gjithmonë privilegjin e moshës në marrëdhënie me vëllezërit. Kur ai vdiq, më 1373, në këmbë të tij erdhi dhe u bashkua me Gjergjin I dhe Balshën II djali i tij, Gjergji II. Emri i tij, si më i riu, në aktet zyrtare përmendet pas xhaxhallarëve. Pas vdekjes së Gjergjit I Balsha, më 1378, Balsha II e mënjanoi nga pushteti nipin e tij dhe mori në duart e veta qeverisjen e gjithë zotërimit të Balshajve.


Balshajt kishin një administratë të tyre në bazë dhe në qendër, të përfaqësuar nga njerëz të besuar me tituj fisnikërie, si protovestiar, vojvodë, logotet etj. Ata kishin kancelaritë e tyre, me shkrues, noterë, sekretarë, kishin vulën dhe shenjat e tyre dalluese, që shprehnin pushtetin dhe sovranitetin e tyre.


Aleanca e përkohshme e Balshajve me Karl Topinë nuk mundi ti largojë për shumë kohë projektet e tyre për tu shtrirë në kufitjtë e Arbrit të vjetër dhe në Durrës. Tashmë Principata e Topisë krijonte një ndërprerje të zotërimeve të tyre veriore me ato jugore dhe i ndante Balshajt nga vasalët dhe aleatët e tyre të jugut. Në këtë mënyrë, në vitin 1383, Balsha II u përpoq dhe ia doli mbanë të shtinte në dorë qytetin dhe rrethinat e Durrësit, duke realizuar një ëndërr të vjetër, që qysh në shek. X-XI ishin përpjekur ta realizonin përpara Balshajve edhe princërit e hershëm të Gentës (Dioklesë). Sundimtari i Durrësit dhe i Arbrit, princi Karl Topia, u detyrua të tërhiqej në kështjellën e Krujës. Balsha II këtej e tutje i shtoji emrit të tij edhe titullin e dukës së Durrësit (dux Dyrrachii), duke ringjallur kështu një institucion të vjetër bizantino-venecian. Në këtë mënyrë, zotërimet veriore të Balshajve dhe ato jugore u lidhën midis tyre me një vazhdimësi territoriale, duke krijuar formacionin më të madh mesjetar shqiptar që ishte deri në atë kohë.

----------


## tani_26

*Principata e Shkodrës në kohën e brezit të dytë të sunduesve Balshaj*


*Në çastin e fuqizimit dhe të shtrirjes së tij më të madhe, shtetit të Balshajve iu desh të ballafaqohej me mësymjen gjithnjë e më intensive të sulltanëve osmanë. 
Në vjeshtë të vitit 1385, një ushtri osmane, nën komandën e Hajredin Pashës, depërtoi në zotërimet jugore të Balshajve dhe iu drejtua Vlorës. Në Savër forcat e mbledhura me ngut nga Balsha II u ndeshën me osmanët, duke pësuar një humbje katastrofale. Vetë Balsha II ra në fushën e betejës.* 


Nën goditjet e vazhdueshme të osmanëve dhe si rezultat i shkëputjes së zotërimeve të vogla të vasalëve të dikurshëm shteti i Balshajve u rrudh së tepërmi. Nipi i Balshës II, Gjergji II Strazimir Balsha (1385-1403), mundi të shpëtojë pjesërisht zotërimet e Gentës. *Ato të Kosovës, në pjesën më të madhe, ranë në dorë të princërve sllavë, vasalë të sulltanit.* Në Vlorë dhe në territorin e saj vazhdoi të sundojë e veja e Balshës II, Komnenë Muzaka - Balsha, e cila nuk kishte lidhje varësie me Gjergjin II Balsha. 

Durrësin e shtiu përsëri në dorë princi Karl Topia, por edhe ky, tashmë nën presionin e vazhdueshëm osman, e kishte humbur pushtetin e dikurshëm. Përpjekjet e Gjergjit II, në fillimet e sundimit të tij, për të shtrënguar lidhjet me Republikën e Venedikut ndeshën në ftohtësinë e kësaj të fundit. Për rrjedhojë, princi shqiptar u afrua me Republikën fqinje të Raguzës, që i rikonfirmoi qytetarinë raguzane, dhe me *princ Llazarin e Rashës. Vajza e këtij të fundit u bë gruaja e Gjergjit.*

 Në betejën e Fushë-Dardanisë, më 1389, *Gjergji II Balsha*  mori pjesë krahas krerëve të tjerë shqiptarë e ballkanas. Tre vjet më vonë, më 1392, në një përpjekje me forcat osmane Gjergji II Balsha ra rob i tyre dhe, kundrejt lirimit të tij, u lëshoi Shkodrën. Një vit më vonë, më 1393, Radik Gjurashi (Cërnojeviçi) i mori Balshës Buduën. Tashmë Gjergjit II i mbetën vetëm Ulqini dhe Tivari. Psikoza e pushtimit të afërm osman shtyu në atë kohë masa të tëra njerëzish të braktisnin qytetet e Shkodrës, Lezhës, Tivarit e të Ulqinit dhe ti drejtoheshin bregdetit dalmat.


Gjithnjë e më shumë i izoluar nga fuqitë e huaja dhe nga njerëzit e tij Gjergji II i propozoi Venedikut dorëzimin e Shkodrës. Republika që nuk deshi të implikohej hapur me këtë ndërmarrje, e inkurajoi Balshën në këtë drejtim, duke e bërë edhe qytetar të saj (maj 1395). Në fillim të shtatorit 1395 Shkodra u hoq nga duart e komandantit osman, Shahin, dhe kaloi përsëri nën sundimin e Gjergjit II Balshës. Këtë qytet, bashkë me kështjellat e afërta të Drishtit, Dejës e Shasit (Suaçit), si dhe territorin e tyre, Gjergji II i dorëzoi në duart e Venedikut (prill 1396). Pinjolli i Balshajve mbajti për vete viset e Tejbunës, me Ulqinin e Tivarin. Për viset e lëshuara ai do të merrte një provizion (shpërblim në para) vjetor nga Republika e Venedikut.


Heqja dorë nga territore të rëndësishme në dobi të Republikës së Venedikut, në një moment të vështirë për të, u duk se të paktën i siguroi Gjergjit II Balsha më në fund miqësinë e Republikës së detrave. Gjergji u pranua në gjirin e fisnikërisë veneciane dhe të Këshillit të Madh të Republikës. Me këmbënguljen e tij, atij iu lejua që të ngrinte flamurin venecian në zotërimet e mbetura Tejbunës, gjë që do të thoshte se ato viheshin nën mbrojtjen veneciane. Venediku gjithashtu hoqi dorë nga përkrahja që u kishte dhënë deri atëherë rivalëve të Gjergjit II, në radhë të parë Radik Gjurashit (Cërnojeviçit). Në këtë mënyrë, Cërnojeviçi u ndodh i vetëm përballë hakmarrjes së Balshës, i cili që në fund të muajit prill 1396 e sulmoi në zotërimet e tij, duke e lënë edhe atë vetë të vrarë. Po ashtu, ai vuri nën trysni edhe kundërshtarët e tjerë të rrezikshëm të tij, si Dukagjinët, Jonimët e Zahariajt, si dhe princin serb Vuk Lazareviç, që synonte ti rrëmbente zotërimet Balshës. Të gjithë këta zotër, kush më shumë e kush më pak, ishin kthyer në vasalë të sulltan Bajazitit I.


Afrimi i Venedikut nuk e ndaloi Gjergjin II të vazhdonte lidhjet tradicionale me kundërshtarët e Republikës detare, me Raguzën dhe Mbretërinë e Hungarisë. Si njëra dhe tjetra vazhduan ta mbështesin princin shqiptar (princeps Albaniae), siç e quante atë mbreti Sigizmund i Hungarisë.
Nga ana tjetër, Gjergji II u mundua deri në fund të ruante një farë distance nga osmanët. Ndryshe nga mjaft fisnikë shqiptarë dhe shumë të tjerë ballkanikë, ai nuk shkoi të ndihmojë sulltan Bajazitin I në betejën e Ankarasë kundër mongolëve të Timurlengut. Gjergji II Balsha vdiq aty nga fillimi i vitit 1403 në qytetin e tij të Ulqinit. 


*Më i shquari nga brezi i dytë i Balshajve ishte pa dyshim djali i Gjergjit II, Balsha III (1403-1421). Një nga aktet e para të këtij, pasi mori frenat e pushtetit, ishte pikërisht rifitimi i Shkodrës dhe i qendrave të tjera të principatës, tashmë në dorë të Venedikut.*

Në tetorin e vitit 1404 Shkodra dhe Drishti u morën me sulm nga Balsha. Republika e Venedikut u detyrua të mobilizonte flotën e saj dhe ta dërgonte urgjentisht në Shkodër. Njëherësh ajo joshi dhe shkëputi nga Balsha III aleatë e vasalë të tij, si Dukagjinët, Zahariajt, Jonimët, Gjurashët e Gentës së Sipërme. Në këtë mënyrë, kundërmësymja e Venedikut përfundoi në korrik 1405 me ripushtimin e Shkodrës e të Drishtit, si dhe të Ulqinit, Tivarit e të Buduës. 

Megjithatë, të ndërgjegjshëm për mbështetjen që kishte në të gjithë atë trevë Balsha III, i cili në shkurt-mars 1407 rifilloi sulmet kundër tyre, venecianët u treguan të gatshëm ti ofronin atij një paqë. Me ndërmjetësinë e Niketë Topisë, vjehrrit të Balshës, paqja u nënshkrua në qershor 1408 në kishën e Shën Laurentit, jashtë mureve të Durrësit. Garantë të paqes ishin ndër të tjerë Niketë Topia, Teodor Muzaka i Beratit, Gjon Kastrioti e Merksha i Vlorës. Venediku pranoi ti lëshonte Balshës Buduën me rrethina, si dhe viset e Tejbunës. Venediku pranoi ti jepte Balshës III një provizion vjetor prej 1 500 dukatësh. Të dyja palët u morën vesh të bënin një amnisti të përgjithshme dhe të shkëmbenin robërit e luftës.


Por Venediku nuk vonoi ti shkelte kushtet e paqës. Në vitin 1410 ai nënshkroi një paqe të shumëkërkuar me osmanët. Provizionin që i paguante si Gjergjit II Balshës, edhe Balshës III për qytetin e Shkodrës Venediku ua kaloi osmanëve. I mbështetur nga popullsia e pakënaqur e viseve të Shkodrës, të Ulqinit e të Tivarit dhe nga mjaft krerë shqiptarë, që u bashkuan me të, Balsha III rifilloi sulmet mbi zotërimet e Venedikut. Një flotë e tij arriti, madje, të depërtonte në Bunë dhe të futej në liqenin e Shkodrës në mars 1410. Megjithëse të mbështetur nga komandanti osman i Shkupit, Bajaziti, venecianët nuk ishin në gjendje tu bënin ballë sulmeve të Balshës, që mbështetej nga kryengritja që kishte përfshirë gjithë trevat veriperëndimore shqiptare. 

Me porosi të Senatit, kapiteni i flotës së Adriatikut, Pjetër Loredani, i ofroi Balshës kushtet e paqes të vitit 1408. Por ndërkohë pozitat e këtij të fundit ishin forcuar së tepërmi. Mjaft nga krerët shqiptarë të malësive të Buduës, të Tivarit e të Shkodrës qenë bashkuar me të. Njëherësh, sundimtari i fuqishëm i Bosnjës, Sandali, që ishte bërë njerku i tij pas martesës me nënën e Balshës, Helenën (dhjetor 1411), filloi të bënte presion mbi Venedikun që ti kthente zotërimet atërore thjeshtrit të tij. 
Si rrjedhim, brenda vitit 1412 Balsha mundi të shtinte në dorë qytetet e Tivarit e të Shkodrës. Venedikut si mbetej tjetër veçse të ulej në tryezën e bisedimeve me sundimtarin shqiptar. Në paqen e arritur midis tyre në nëntor 1412 Balshës i njihej e drejta e zotërimit të Buduës, të Ulqinit e të Tivarit (por duhej të linte Shkodrën) kundrejt dhënies së provizionit vjetor prej 1 000 dukatesh. Balsha, nga ana e tij, zotohej të hiqte dorë nga çdo pretendim tjetër territorial, të pushonte sulmet mbi kështjellat dhe njerëzit e Venedikut dhe të mos hakmerrej ndaj shtetasve të tij që kishin bashkëpunuar me këtë të fundit. Në fakt, Balsha II nuk iu përmbajt kësaj klauzole të fundit. Ai zuri, vrau, gjymtoi dhe torturoi mjaft burra nga bashkësitë e Hotëve, Tuzëve, Bitidosëve, Matagushëve. Nga ana tjetër, ai ndihej aq i fuqishëm sa të vazhdonte të sulmonte anijet, karvanet e deri forcat e kështjellat e Venedikut.

 Në fillim të vitit 1419 Balsha III rrethoi Drishtin dhe qyteti, veç kështjellës së sipërme, u mor prej tij në qershor të po atij viti. Ndihma që osmanët i dërguan sakaq garnizonit venecian të Drishtit (rreth 8 mijë ushtarë) nuk luajti rol. Më 25 gusht 1419 garnizoni venecian i qytetit me podestan Korrer në krye iu dorëzua sundimtarit shqiptar, i cili e vazhdoi paskëtaj mësymjen në Shkodër, duke shtënë në dorë territorin jashtë qytetit. Oferta që ai i bëri Republikës për të nënshkruar një paqe kundrejt lëshimit të Shkodrës nuk u pranua nga kjo e fundit. Në fund të vitit 1420 Balsha III sulmoi Kotorrin, rival i përhershëm i Balshajve, që po atë vit kishte pranuar sundimin e Venedikut. *Ndihma që Balsha priste ti vinte nga veriu prej njerkut të tij, Sandalit të Bosnjës, nuk u duk dhe, në betejën e ashpër që u zhvillua në janarin e vitit 1421 jashtë mureve të qytetit, ushtria e Balshës u thye keqas. Disa muaj më vonë pinjolli i fundit i Balshëve vdiq (26 prill 1421) pa mundur të rikrijonte zotërimin e pavarur të paraardhësve të tij të mëdhenj.*

----------

